# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014



## stormy (30 Dez 2013 às 18:47)

*::::::Possivel situacao de mau tempo 3/4Jan:::::::*

Tomei a liberdade de iniciar já o seguimento de Jan/2014, a razao é simples, tanto o GFS12z como o ECMWF12z teem vindo a insistir num padrao favoravel a um periodo de tempo mais complicado entre a tarde-noite de dia 3e a tarde de dia 4.

Em todo o caso peco desculpa á moderacao por algum transtorno...se preferirem passem este post para o seguimento de Dez/2013.

Bom..numa sinóptica caracterizada por uma zonal rápida em altura, e um afluxo bastante incomum de ar quente subtropical nos niveis baixos (dew>15°C ), os modelos colocam uma perturbacao a emergir do Atlantico em direccao ao norte da PI.

A perturbacao ao interagir com o ar quente iniciaria um processo de frontogenese intensa que poderá culminar na formacao de um sistema depressionário dinamico e em rápida intensificacao.








O estado do tempo em PT continental agravar-se-ia com a chegada de um sector quente bastante instavel...talvez com alguma conveccao severa...ao qual se seguiria uma frente e um pós frontal bastante activos.

Seguiremos com atencao esta situacao.

( Desculpem a falta de acentos, mas estou na Austria e nao me dou bem com o teclado qwertz...)


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2013 às 18:47)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Norther (31 Dez 2013 às 01:16)

Promete o dia de sábado, se forem estas as condições modeladas pelo GFS com iso -2 abranger a região norte toda e um pouco da região centro e com boa quantidade de precipitação teríamos bons nevões a cota 400/500m no norte e 600/700m no centro, normalmente quando se instala o frio a precipitação começa a falhar e sábado parece inverter essa situação, veremos


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2013 às 01:30)

Com o deslocamento do anticiclone para uma latitude menor, fica aberta a passagem de sistemas frontais sobre o Arquipélago dos Açores e a Península Ibérica. Assim, o início do ano e nomeadamente do dia 3 em diante, teremos um agravamento do estado do tempo, com vento forte a muito forte e ocorrência de períodos de chuva associados à passagem de inúmeros sistemas frontais que se seguirão uns atrás dos outros, intercalados por curtas tréguas, de algumas horas, entre si.
Panorama que poder-se-á vir a traduzir em excesso de precipitação tanto nos Açores como em Portugal Continental.

FAX CHART


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2013 às 12:23)

Interessante esta run do GFS a 90h, com muita precipitação nos distritos de Setúbal, Évora e Portalegre, com muito vento também a acompanhar






Às 7h do dia 4, do quadrante Sudoeste






E às 13h, do quadrante Noroeste


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2013 às 12:44)

Boas...

O inicio do mes/ano deverá ser algo mexido meteorologicamente falando.
Dias 1 e 2 parecem favoraveis a alguma actividade convectiva com risco de precipitacao excessiva no lit norte/centro.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma serie de perturbacoes orbitam uma vigorosa depressao no Atlantico NE.
Estas perturbacoes afectam em alguns momentos em especial o NW de PT continental.

Á superficie ar quente e humido é ejectado para NE desde o Atlantico subtropical, com valores de humidade algo impressionantes para a época do ano.
Restos de perturbacoes frontais/linhas de convergencia associadas aos nucleos depressionários a norte actuarao no ar quente favorecendo a ascensao deste...igualmente, por efeito orografico/convergencia costeira, o ar quente será inestabilizado ao penetrar no território.

Algum ar frio em altura no norte e centro deverá contribuir para a genese de algumas centenas, talvez até 500J/Kg, de CAPE nos primeiros 30hpa.

Shear  moderado na periferia da circulacao ciclonica em altura deverá garantir que alguns focos convectivos adquiram ciclos de vida mais longos e alguma organizacao.

Espera-se assim que surja conveccao neste ambiente ...as condicoes favoraveis a uma ou outra célula/linha convectiva mais organizadas e o ambiente rico em humidade colocam um risco de precipitacao excessiva convectivo-estratiforme.

Perfis de shear mais favoraveis no NW, em especial na tarde de dia 1 e tarde de dia 2 poderao contribuir para um tornado ou rajada isolados, a confianca em relacao a isso é, no entanto, baixa.

*Coloco um nível amarelo por este motivo, e em menor grau por possibilidade de uma tromba/tornado ou rajada isolada no  NW.
A instabilidade marginal e a dinamica em geral nao muito impressionante excluem para já um nivel mais alto.*








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitacao localmente excessiva


----------



## Aurélio (31 Dez 2013 às 22:24)

Bom parece quase certo que este padrão de circulação zonal bem vincada no Norte da Europa mas influencionando também sobretudo a região Norte *poderá * ter um término dentro de uma semana, sendo que depois tanto poderemos ter uma cut-off (ECM ) ou nem peixe nem carne (GFS).

Portanto para já esta circulação zonal e depois logo se verá pois tem-se que ir acompanhando os modelos ..... pois isto aqui para o sul (em especial no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve está muito fraco).

Termino o mês por aqui na ordem dos 40 mm, basicamente um 1/3 do valor normal !

PS: Nos ultimos 2 meses tem-se tido um padrão de AO + e NAO + por vezes neutra, sendo que a prespectiva para os próximos 15 dias é um padrão de AO - e NAO neutra


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2013 às 22:28)

E quanto à possível neve no sábado dia 4? Pelo que vejo as cotas rondarão os 800\900 m certo?
EDIT: Estive a ver bem o GFS, e pelo que vejo a cota poderá temporariamente ser mais baixa, à volta dos 600\700 m. O que vos parece?


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jan 2014 às 11:29)

Bom dia e bom ano para todos,

Enquanto que os proximos 5/6 dias serão marcados por circulação zonal afectando a região norte e centro, os meus olhos prendem-se mais a partir do dia 7 Janeiro em que teremos uma excelente oportunidade para ficarmos a saber qual o melhor modelo no medio-longo prazo ....

Bom ano


----------



## dlourenco (1 Jan 2014 às 16:38)

Bom ano a todos !

Pelo que dizem e pelo que os modelos afirmam, no sabado poderemos vir a ser agraciados por neve a cotas medias-baixas (400m) ? 
Isso prometia uns flocos ali pelas zonas de Vieira do Minho, e quem sabe ate no Sameiro em Braga e na Penha em Guimaraes certo? Que romaria que iria ser


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2014 às 16:52)

dlourenco disse:


> Bom ano a todos !
> 
> Pelo que dizem e pelo que os modelos afirmam, no sabado poderemos vir a ser agraciados por neve a cotas medias-baixas (400m) ?
> Isso prometia uns flocos ali pelas zonas de Vieira do Minho, e quem sabe ate no Sameiro em Braga e na Penha em Guimaraes certo? Que romaria que iria ser



Não é bem assim, as cotas talvez baixem até aos 500\600 m no Norte, mas nevar na Penha e no Sameiro vai ser muito difícil... Tenho esperança que isso possa acontecer mas será muito no limite. Eu moro a 500 m de altitude, espero ver uns flocos


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Jan 2014 às 18:03)

boas o que sera de esperar para amanha?
estará mais ou menos chuva que hoje?


----------



## GabKoost (1 Jan 2014 às 18:25)

Meteofan disse:


> Não é bem assim, as cotas talvez baixem até aos 500\600 m no Norte, mas nevar na Penha e no Sameiro vai ser muito difícil... Tenho esperança que isso possa acontecer mas será muito no limite. Eu moro a 500 m de altitude, espero ver uns flocos



Então tu a 500 metros em Felgueiras esperas ver uns flocos mas achas no limite e muito difícil que isso aconteça no Sameiro a 560 metros e na Penha a 600.

No caso do Sameiro, estando numa serra mais exposta ao oceano, ainda é aquela mesmo que a história demonstre que quando neva numa tb neva noutra.

Agora na Penha... Se nevar a 500 metros em Fegueiras muito mais lá neva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2014 às 18:31)

GabKoost disse:


> Então tu a 500 metros em Felgueiras esperas ver uns flocos mas achas no limite e muito difícil que isso aconteça no Sameiro a 560 metros e na Penha a 600.
> 
> No caso do Sameiro, estando numa serra mais exposta ao oceano, ainda é aquela mesmo que a história demonstre que quando neva numa tb neva noutra.
> 
> Agora na Penha... Se nevar a 500 metros em Fegueiras muito mais lá neva.



Lá está, eu disse que esperava ver uns flocos, mas acho muito difícil que isso aconteça por experiencia passada. Aqui normalmente só neva quando estão previstas cotas muito baixas, várias foram as vezes que estava prevista cota 400 m e aqui nem um floco. A Penha tem 600m? No Google Earth aparece com 530...
EDIT: Estive a pesquisar e realmente a Penha tem 600m, peço desculpa.


----------



## frusko (1 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

amigo Meteofan se assim for tens em fafe Lagoa, Lameira,Luilhas.Aboim etc etc e claro este

 Altitude: 894 metros
Proeminência Topográfica: 318 metros
41º32'30''N 08º07'00''W

Morgair é o cume mais elevado das serras de Fafe Basto, assim chamadas por se situarem entre os concelhos de Fafe e os de Cabeceiras e Celorico de Basto.
A maior parte desta montanha faz parte da bacia do rio Ave embora a zona sudeste da montanha faça já parte da bacia do Tâmega. Nesta montanha nasce o rio Vizela, afluente do Ave.
O alto de Morgair é uma montanha situada no norte do concelho de Fafe entre as freguesias de Aboím, Gontim, Monte e Felgueiras e ainda a parte sul das freguesias de Guilhofrei e Rossas do concelho de Vieira do Minho. O pico da montanha fica na freguesia de Gontim e constituí o ponto mais alto do concelho de Fafe.
Duas construções megaliticas no monte do fojo comprovam que a montanha teve uma importante ocupação pré-histórica.
Lendas locais contam que nas aldeias à volta da montanha era costume levar os idosos, que estavam a morrer para o Vale da Ribeira Velha junto ao Alto de Morgair onde os deixavam a morrer.
Desconhece-se a origem do topónimo Morgair, mas poderá estar associado a Maelmhaedhoc Ò Morgair, bispo irlandês do século XII canonizado pelo Papa Clemente III, mais conhecido pelo nome de S. Malaquias e a quem foram atribuídos vários milagres.
Da montanha é possível ter uma ampla panorâmica, podem observar-se os vales do Ave e do Tâmega e as serras Amarela, do Gerês, da Cabreira, do Alvão, do Marão e Montemuro.
A montanha é de natureza granítica.
O acesso à montanha é fácil, pode chegar-se muito próximo do ponto mais alto seguindo a estrada que liga Gontim a Luílhas, a partir daí basta seguir o caminho de terra batida construído para dar acesso ao parque eólico que passa a poucos metros do marco geodésico que assinala o pico.
Com os seus 894 metros


----------



## james (1 Jan 2014 às 19:47)

frusko disse:


> amigo Meteofan se assim for tens em fafe Lagoa, Lameira,Luilhas.Aboim etc etc e claro este
> 
> Altitude: 894 metros
> Proeminência Topográfica: 318 metros
> ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2014 às 19:48)

Conheço muito bem esse local, costumo ir lá ver a neve. Possivelemente vou lá no sábado, espero não ficar desapontado...


----------



## frusko (1 Jan 2014 às 20:28)

james disse:


> frusko disse:
> 
> 
> > amigo Meteofan se assim for tens em fafe Lagoa, Lameira,Luilhas.Aboim etc etc e claro este
> ...


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

Bom Ano!
Para já e se não houver grandes alterações parece-me que no sábado poderá nevar entre 700-800 metros depois disso a partir do dia 7/8 parece que existem algumas tendências para que entremos noutro tipo de padrão, terminando esta sequência de dias de circulação zonal.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

o snow forecast passou-se


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2014 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*

sem duvida... mas estou a gostar muito do que estou a ver .. janeiro promete!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2014 às 22:15)

Se for preciso para o Caramulo é outra vez um fiasco, será que é desta?

Já aqui para o buraco de Tondela ainda deve ser pior, vai fazer agora no dia 10 de Janeiro 4 anos que nevou por estes lados.


----------



## MicaMito (1 Jan 2014 às 22:45)

pelo que tenho visto estes dias esta pagina é bastante apuradinha!
http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/


----------



## MicaMito (1 Jan 2014 às 23:27)

já agora como não tenho registos alguem me pode dizer se o evento da madrugada de sabado será pior que a madrugada/manhã da vespera de natal tenho uns barrações que nesse dia pouco faltou para ficarem sem telhado!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2014 às 23:53)

MicaMito disse:


> já agora como não tenho registos alguem me pode dizer se o evento da madrugada de sabado será pior que a madrugada/manhã da vespera de natal tenho uns barrações que nesse dia puco faltou para ficarem sem telhado!



De acordo com a ultima saída do GFS, as rajadas não vão andar muito longe das ocorridas no dia 24, é  acompanhar as proximas saídas.






Fonte: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/vent-rafales/3h.htm


----------



## Norther (2 Jan 2014 às 01:10)

Vamos ver se se mantêm assim as previsões para sábado a precipitação esta bem jeitosa


----------



## VitorBaia (2 Jan 2014 às 03:09)

MicaMito disse:


> já agora como não tenho registos alguem me pode dizer se o evento da madrugada de sabado será pior que a madrugada/manhã da vespera de natal tenho uns barrações que nesse dia pouco faltou para ficarem sem telhado!



Eu penso que em cotas baixas o vento será mais forte do que no dia 24. Nas montanhas será identico ou um pouco menos.
O periodo de vento muito forte vai ser mais curto do que dia 24. Parece-me que requer cautelas principalmente com a queda de árvores pois os terrenos estão mais encharcados e seguram pior as raizes. Onde nevar o peso da neve ajuda a partir arvores ou estruturas.
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2014 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

O GFS começa a "cortar" na injeção de ar frio no período de maior precipitação o que se pode traduzir no aumento das cotas de neve, nada que já não tivéssemos habituados. Mesmo assim e olhando para o Europeu que está melhor apostaria cota de 700m no Centro com acumulação aos 900m e no Norte cota 600m com acumulação aos 700m. Vamos ver!









screen capture windows


----------



## vinc7e (2 Jan 2014 às 10:52)

Anda tudo doido no IPMA


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2014 às 10:53)

vinc7e disse:


> Anda tudo doido no IPMA



Pois  e ainda não lançaram a descritiva para Sábado....


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

vinc7e disse:


> Anda tudo doido no IPMA



Estes erros são especialmente graves pois a maioria das pessoas apenas olha para a previsão significativa e não para a descritiva e ao verem ali uma nuvem com neve reclamam (e com razão) que a previsão está errada.


----------



## jPdF (2 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

ACalado penso que será ainda cedo para deitar a toalha ao chão.

Observando rapidamente os restantes modelos, verificamos que o GFS está só ao aumentar a temperatura tanto a 850hPa com a 500hPa.

Deixo um resumo de mais três modelos (nos quais destaco o UKMO) na RUN das 00 de Hoje.
Não tive em conta o ECM pois os dados para a RUN/ForecastTime não estão dsponíves.

T500hPa






T850hPa





Prec. em 6H





Ainda relativamente à RUN que entretanto saiu do GFS (06) mostro que existem inclusivé membros do ensemble a aumentarem o frio - E as RUNs das 06 e 18 já sabemos "com que linhas se cozem".





Digo ainda que está a sair mais uma RUN do NAVGEM que mantém a tendência da RUN das 00 acima apresentada.


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2014 às 11:55)

jPdF disse:


> ACalado penso que será ainda cedo para deitar a toalha ao chão.
> 
> Observando rapidamente os restantes modelos, verificamos que o GFS está só ao aumentar a temperatura tanto a 850hPa com a 500hPa.
> 
> ...



Boa analise  eu por acaso continuou optimista devido ao europeu pois a curto prazo raramente se engana, estou a espera da próxima saída do GFS 

Gosto da 528dam ali no Litoral Norte 




screen shot on pc


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2014 às 12:29)

Nova atualização:


Continente

Previsão para sábado, 4.janeiro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota
para os 600/700 metros até meio da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h), com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h, no litoral,
tornando-se fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) no final do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte (40 a 55 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, com rajadas da ordem de 90 km/h, tornando-se moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) no final do dia.
Descida de temperatura.

Atualizado a 2 de janeiro de 2014 às 12:0 UTC

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

De forma a garantir a fluidez do tópico, os últimos posts foram removidos.

Pedindo desde já a vossa compreensão relembro que existe uma chatbox no fundo do fórum onde podem falar livremente sobre os vossos estados de alma. Procurem aqui manter-se dentro do possível "on topic".

Obrigado.


----------



## Norther (2 Jan 2014 às 20:05)

Parece que o GFS vê o efeito foenh que por aqui se costuma verificar neste tipo de entradas, cota de neve a 700m na Covilhã e 600m no Fundão e castelo Branco.


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2014 às 20:42)

Norther disse:


> Parece que o GFS vê o efeito foenh que por aqui se costuma verificar neste tipo de entradas, cota de neve a 700m na Covilhã e 600m no Fundão e castelo Branco.




De facto todos já sabemos o que se passa neste tipo de entradas de NW, ainda por cima o vento não vai ajudar, acredito que acumulação apenas a 800-900m


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jan 2014 às 20:49)

Norther disse:


> Parece que o GFS vê o efeito foenh que por aqui se costuma verificar neste tipo de entradas, cota de neve a 700m na Covilhã e 600m no Fundão e castelo Branco.



Hum.. Não sei bem.. O caso do fundão (vertente norte), é claramente o contrário da covilhã (vertente SE). Já castelo branco encontra-se cercado a 20km das serras à volta com influência (desde NE, W a SW), penso que não está muito sujeito ao efeito fohen seja de que lado correr o vento.

Posso estar enganado, não estou a ver as cartas em altitude, mas a explicação poderá estar apenas no timing do frio vs precipitação. Falta-nos a carta dos 925hpa, para ver outros pormenores.

Mas neste evento, até era esperado um certo alinhamento do frio a todos os níveis, em relação ao tempo, não sei se alguma coisa se alterou..

Ps: a aemet prevê para cáceres, neve a 900m de alt.


----------



## cova beira (2 Jan 2014 às 21:26)

para mim o que falta é maior injeção de ar frio a 500 hpa houve um recuo esta tarde do europeu.


ainda há duvidas nos ensembles um menor cavamento da depressão que sai da terra nova e talvez faça com que tudo desça um pouco mais para sul os ensembles ainda vêm essa possibilidade


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

cova beira disse:


> para mim o que falta é maior injeção de ar frio a 500 hpa houve um recuo esta tarde do europeu.
> 
> 
> ainda há duvidas nos ensembles um menor cavamento da depressão que sai da terra nova e talvez faça com que tudo desça um pouco mais para sul os ensembles ainda vêm essa possibilidade



Nisso o UKMO é o melhorzinho..... Vai ser dificil acumular abaixo dos 900m não só por ser de NW, vento forte, precipitação nas horas de maior "calor" e a durabilidade da precipitação, após as 15h  é esperada precipitação residual.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (2 Jan 2014 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2013*


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2014 às 00:17)

Isto é apenas Off_TOPIC mas não tenho maneira de dizer isto senão aqui .....
Quando alguém posta um conjunto de imagens mesmo que queiram fazer citação (responder a essa pessoa) evitem fazer citação das imagens, porque a página fica muito pesada e demora imenso tempo a percorrer a página, e perceber-se o que é realmente importante.
Podem fazer citação de texto da parte que vos interessa, podem fazer por exemplo *@Aurelio*, mas evitem fazer citação de imagens.

Obrigado e peço desculpa á moderação, mas este devia ser um principio básico ....


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2014 às 02:03)

> Hum.. Não sei bem.. O caso do fundão (vertente norte), é claramente o contrário da covilhã (vertente SE). Já castelo branco encontra-se cercado a 20km das serras à volta com influência (desde NE, W a SW), penso que não está muito sujeito ao efeito fohen seja de que lado correr o vento.




Sim sei, não quis referir que Castelo Branco tenha a influencia do efeito foenh, foi mais para comparar a cota neve.

Apesar do frio recuar um pouco também a precipitação diminuiu, veremos as saídas de amanha.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2014 às 02:21)

Norther disse:


> Sim sei, não quis referir que Castelo Branco tenha a influencia do efeito foenh, foi mais para comparar a cota neve.
> 
> Apesar do frio recuar um pouco também a precipitação diminuiu, veremos as saídas de amanha.



Sim, mesmo na previsão descritiva para Sábado o IPMA até só colocou aguaceiros. E o vento previsto por eles baixou também significativamente. 

Se realmente só são aguaceiros comuns como tem o IPMA vai ser difícil existir grandes acumulações.

Na melhor das hipóteses lançam para aí um alerta amarelo de queda de neve para os distritos habituais, Viseu, Bragança, Guarda, Braga, Castelo Branco, Viana do Castelo. Quanto ao vento é uma incógnita para mim, mas pelos modelos não sei se será suficiente para emitir algum alerta.


----------



## stormy (3 Jan 2014 às 02:44)

Boas noites...

Noite de 6f e boa parte do dia de Sábado com tempo algo revolto no que diz respeito á actividade convectiva.

*Sinóptica*

6f uma massa de ar subtropical afecta o sul de PT continental.

Em altura uma vigorosa short wave aprofunda-se a NW da Peninsula, e avança para leste cruzando o norte e centro de PT continental durante a madrugada e dia de sábado.

Á frente da perturbação em altura uma complexa região de forçamento dinâmico avança, na proximidade de um forte jet de níveis médios e altos.

Em resposta ao forçamento dinâmico, uma ciclogene-se processa-se a NW da Galiza, com o campo de ventos á superfície a rodar para SW, promovendo algum retorno de ar quente/humido desde o Atlantico e SW da Peninsula.

*Durante a noite de Sexta *a massa de ar no sector quente começa a ser desestabilizada devido á aproximação de ar frio em altura, surgindo algumas linhas convectivas que afectam o litoral norte e centro do território.

Uma frente fria vai-se organizando e começa a cruzar o NW durante a madrugada, com actividade convectiva intensa num ambiente que se vai dinamizando, CAPE400-800J/Kg e shear intenso ( DLS 60-80kts, 0-6shear 30-40m/s)...estas condições são favoráveis a convecção organizada capaz de gerar precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas severas.

*A partir da madrugada e até á tarde de Sábado *convecção pontualmente severa deverá lentamente progredir para sul ao longo da convergência pré frontal, a perturbação em altura cruza o território a norte e estabelece-se um forte gradiente barométrico e térmico em todos os níveis ao longo do vale do Tejo e  Alentejo.

Fluxo intenso em todos os níveis, com shear forte ( 60-80kts DLS), CAPE razoável ( 300-600J/Kg 0-30hpa) e compensado pelo forte forçamento dinâmico deverão alimentar segmentos convectivos bem organizados pré frontais e ao longo da própria frente, com risco de rajadas severas/bowing lines, precip excessiva, granizo e talvez alguma supercélula com risco de tornado isolado.

No sector pós frontal, um núcleo de ar frio cruza o norte, e uma ou duas linhas convectivas pós frontais poderão ainda beneficiar de uma dinâmica favorável associada ao lado polar do jet....ao afectar o litoral norte e centro possivelmente trarão risco de granizo e rajadas severas/downbursts.

*A partir do meio/fim da tarde de Sab. *a frente fria  avança lentamente pelo baixo Alentejo e Algarve, a perturbação em altura avança para Espanha e um regime subsidente estabelece-se sobre PT continental...aquecimento e diminuição da humidade nos níveis altos e médios deverão causar um rápido decaimento da convecção.


Atendendo á sinóptica *lanço* um nível laranja para o litoral norte, centro e partes do vale do Tejo/alto Alentejo, por rajadas, granizo, precip excessiva e em menor grau tornados.
Um nível amarelo rodeia o nível laranja, partes do interior norte/centro e Alentejo onde o CAPE menos robusto deverá limitar o risco de convecção severa.
No extremo NE CAPE praticamente nulo assim como a topografia deverão impossibilitar organização convectiva, no Algarve a presença de ar quente e seco em altura deverá ser igualmente limitativa, pelo que se coloca um nível cinzento.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade  de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Precip localmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Tornado

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Precip localmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Tornado


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2014 às 09:06)

Previsão do IPMA para amanhã:

*Previsão para sábado, 4.janeiro.2014
*
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
durante a tarde.
*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e que poderão ser de granizo e
acompanhados de trovoada, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro,
diminuindo de intensidade e de frequência a partir da tarde.*
*Queda de neve acima de 1400 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota
para 800 metros até meio da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h), com rajadas até 80 km/h, no litoral, e
tornando-se fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) no final do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte (40 a 55 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, com rajadas até 100 km/h, tornando-se moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) no final do dia.
Descida de temperatura.*

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
durante a tarde.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada,
diminuindo de intensidade e de frequência a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h), com rajadas
até 70 km/h, tornando-se fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) a
partir da tarde.
Descida de temperatura.

GRANDE PORTO:
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e que poderão ser de granizo e
acompanhados de trovoada, diminuindo de intensidade e de
frequência a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h), com rajadas
até 80 km/h, tornando-se fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) a
partir do meio da tarde.
Descida de temperatura.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 5 a 6 metros, sendo 4 a
5 metros a sul do Cabo Raso até ao início da manhã.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Sandra Correia.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 3 de janeiro de 2014 às 7:12 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jan 2014 às 10:41)

E pronto o GFS foi atrás do ECM e dos 70mm previstos para aqui passámos para 20mm....
enfim sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2014 às 11:01)

Se calhar há uma coisa que muitos ainda não perceberam.

Os modelos meteorológicos apenas modelam aquilo que se prevê que vá acontecer. Não são eles que decidem o que vai acontecer. Refilar se aquele ou aquoloutro retirou ou meteu mais chuva é uma parvoíce. 

Foi só um pequeno desabafo.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2014 às 11:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se calhar há uma coisa que muitos ainda não perceberam.
> 
> Os modelos meteorológicos apenas modelam aquilo que se prevê que vá acontecer. Não são eles que decidem o que vai acontecer. Refilar se aquele ou aquoloutro retirou ou meteu mais chuva é uma parvoíce.
> 
> Foi só um pequeno desabafo.



Sim, eles apenas podem prever que vá acontecer, mas penso ser natural que ele diga isso, porque repara que ele vive por ventura numa das zonas mais secas do país, e por isso é normal ficar alegre quando existe previsão de algo de jeito.
Além disso este ano as previsões dos modelos para o sul do país têm corrido sempre mal, quando se aproxima o evento cortam sempre drasticamente.
E se ele davam 70 mm, para mim nem me dei ao trabalho de ver ....

Seja como for temos que ter paciência e ir acompanhando os modelos calmamente porque isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas .... é preciso é calma.

Quanto a mim, adoro chuva, mas mesmo sem chuva este tempo assim, já me está a ajudar bastante a agricultura ...... ao contrário de antes do dia 20 Dezembro que tinha tudo seco que nem pedra e até as ervas já estavam a morrer !


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2014 às 11:19)

O GFS ir atrás do ECMWF é habitual, não constitui novidade. De qualquer modo, exceptuando uma ou outra saída isolada e que constituíam um outlier no ensemble, nunca se previram 70 mm de precipitação no Alentejo de forma consistente.

Não encontro razão de queixa para quem gosta de chuva e está no Alentejo (no Algarve pode não ser assim), pois desde dia 24 tem chovido praticamente todos os dias. É certo que não tem sido com grande intensidade, mas para a agricultura é bem melhor que ela caia de forma constante como tem acontecido.

Nos próximos dias, até meados da semana que vem, vai manter-se o padrão, chuva intensa no Norte, menos chuva no Sul. A partir de dia 10 a zonal deverá subir de latitude (ECMWF) ou ser bloqueada (GFS, 6z), trazendo uns dias mais secos em todo o território continental.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2014 às 11:30)

David sf disse:


> O GFS ir atrás do ECMWF é habitual, não constitui novidade. De qualquer modo, exceptuando uma ou outra saída isolada e que constituíam um outlier no ensemble, nunca se previram 70 mm de precipitação no Alentejo de forma consistente.
> 
> Não encontro razão de queixa para quem gosta de chuva e está no Alentejo (no Algarve pode não ser assim), pois desde dia 24 tem chovido praticamente todos os dias. É certo que não tem sido com grande intensidade, mas para a agricultura é bem melhor que ela caia de forma constante como tem acontecido.
> 
> Nos próximos dias, até meados da semana que vem, vai manter-se o padrão, chuva intensa no Norte, menos chuva no Sul. A partir de dia 10 a zonal deverá subir de latitude (ECMWF) ou ser bloqueada (GFS, 6z), trazendo uns dias mais secos em todo o território continental.



David, se tens acompanhado os modelos terias verificado que basicamente houve uma troca de posicionamento entre os modelos, e falando entre modelos GFS e ECM foi ainda mais notoria, o que mostra agora o GFS é o que davam antes o ECM, com a cut-off a se formar a oeste de Portugal .....
Neste momento com execpção do ECM todos os modelos apontam para a formação dessa cut-off, o que me preocupa é que o ECM está já dentro da área em que é mais fiável do que os outros modelos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jan 2014 às 11:58)

em Dezembro aqui apenas choveu 7 dias num total de 54mm, praticamente metade da média, e este mês vou com uns fantásticos 2mm, ainda achas que não há razão de queixa?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2014 às 12:17)

ja agora gostaria de saber a vossa opiniao relativamente as cotas de neve previstas plo ipma e aemet.
o ipma avança com cota 800.
o aemet avança com cota 500.

agora pergunto como e possivel haver tanta discrepância..


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2014 às 12:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ja agora gostaria de saber a vossa opiniao relativamente as cotas de neve previstas plo ipma e aemet.
> o ipma avança com cota 800.
> o aemet avança com cota 500.
> 
> agora pergunto como e possivel haver tanta discrepância..



As previsões do IPMA relativamente à neve aparentam mostrar uma certa "preguiça" em distinguir por regiões, pouco mais que englobar Norte/Centro separados do Sul. O problema é que sabemos bem que existe por vezes uma enorme diferença de cotas entre zonas como Trás-os-Montes e Serra da Estrela, e este poderá ser um desses casos, dado o enorme gradiente Norte-Sul da temperatura aos 500hPa.
Daí essas cotas "conservadoras" do IPMA para o extremo Norte umas vezes, e outras vezes excessivamente optimista para serras mais a Sul...

A previsão da AEMET estará mais focada por regiões, e esses 500m referem-se a zonas mais perto de Trás-os-Montes suponho?
Parece-me perto de realista para o extremo Norte, esses 500-600m. Lá está, os 800m do IPMA serão mais realistas p.ex na Estrela, nomeadamente nas encostas menos priveligiadas.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2014 às 12:23)

rozzo disse:


> As previsões do IPMA relativamente à neve aparentam mostrar uma certa "preguiça" em distinguir por regiões, pouco mais que englobar Norte/Centro separados do Sul. O problema é que sabemos bem que existe por vezes uma enorme diferença de cotas entre zonas como Trás-os-Montes e Serra da Estrela, e este poderá ser um desses casos, dado o enorme gradiente Norte-Sul da temperatura aos 500hPa.
> Daí essas cotas "conservadoras" do IPMA para o extremo Norte umas vezes, e outras vezes excessivamente optimista para serras mais a Sul...
> 
> A previsão da AEMET estará mais focada por regiões, e esses 500m referem-se a zonas mais perto de Trás-os-Montes suponho?
> Parece-me perto de realista para o extremo Norte, esses 500-600m. Lá está, os 800m do IPMA serão mais realistas p.ex na Estrela, nomeadamente nas encostas menos priveligiadas.



A descritiva da AEMET diz o seguinte:



> LA COTA DE NIEVE EN LA PENINSULA DESCENDERA DURANTE EL DIA, HASTA
> LOS 600/700M EN EL EXTREMO NOROESTE, LOS 800/900M EN EL
> CANTABRICO, ALTO EBRO, SISTEMA CENTRAL Y MESETA NORTE, Y LOS
> 1000/1200M EN EL RESTO.



Não me parece assim tão diferente, quanto à diferenciação concordo em absoluto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2014 às 12:37)

correto rozzo, esta previsao e para celanova  a  cerca de 50 km de montalegre.

vitamos por acaso nem cheguei a ver a descritiva do aemet fui a municipios.
entretanto no nosso meteograma de texto ja coincide com a cota do nosso ipma para a zona de montalegre.


----------



## MicaMito (3 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

Já há alguem capaz de me comparar o dia de amanha com o passado 24 de dezembro?preciso de ter uma noção do que posso esperar da parte dos ventos!


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 14:11)

> Já há alguem capaz de me comparar o dia de amanha com o passado 24 de dezembro?preciso de ter uma noção do que posso esperar da parte dos ventos!



Rajadas que podem chegar aos 100km/h pelos avisos por isso não deve ser muito diferente de 24 de dezembro.


----------



## MicaMito (3 Jan 2014 às 14:25)

supercell disse:


> Rajadas que podem chegar aos 100km/h pelos avisos por isso não deve ser muito diferente de 24 de dezembro.


mas a pressão não vai ser tão baixa não seria de esperar um evento menos agressivo?


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2014 às 14:32)

MicaMito disse:


> mas a pressão não vai ser tão baixa não seria de esperar um evento menos agressivo?



Não é só a pressão que é importante, há vários outros fatores. Eu diria que esta evento pode ser ainda mais agressivo que o de dia 24, podemos ter rajadas de 100 km\h mesmo em locais com baixa altitude. Esperemos que não seja nada demais, uma vez que já houve prejuízos que cheguem na véspera de Natal.


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2014 às 14:34)

MicaMito disse:


> mas a pressão não vai ser tão baixa não seria de esperar um evento menos agressivo?



O que importa para a intensidade média do vento (sem contar com rajadas a ocorrer durante aguaceiros) não é o valor absoluto da pressão, mas sim o gradiente de pressão, ou seja, o quanto as isóbaras na carta de pressão à superfície estão juntas umas das outras. Quanto maior o gradiente, mais intenso o vento. Tanto pode haver vento fraco ou forte com valores de pressão altos como baixos. 

Naturalmente o que dizes em parte não está mal intuitivamente pois em sistemas com pressão muito baixa no centro a probabilidade de o gradiente ser muito grande à volta do mesmo é maior claro.


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Jan 2014 às 15:54)

Boas tardes .

De facto, e após uma boa parte do Outono (Novembro e parte de Dezembro) com muito sol, tempo frio (mas seco) e muita lestada, e com o mar bastante calmo (quase parecia Verão), eis que de quase há um mês a esta parte que temos tido vigorosas depressões a NW das ilhas britânicas com pressões ao centro quase sempre abaixo dos 950 hPa. Veja-se por exemplo a "super" depressão prevista para Domingo, a sul da Islândia... Mais uma a rondar os 935 hPa... Um monstro (será recorde?)... Quase todo o Atlântico norte a ser influenciada pela mesma, gradiente de pressão impressionante e mar muito muito alterado... Vejam-se as previsões do windguru para a nossa costa na 2ª feira... Vagas de 7 metros, com período de... 23s!!! Que monstruosidade... Pena não estar na Nazaré para ver o "espetáculo"... 

Obviamente que com depressões deste género, mesmo que muito a norte, somos e temos vindo a ser afetados pela circulação zonal, com mais ou menos vento, mais ou menos chuva, mas sempre muita humidade e tempo "enfadonho"... Obviamente que esta chuva "constante" é muito benéfica para a agricultura, e quem está a beneficiar mais é o norte e centro do continente...

Ao que parece, a partir do final da semana que vem há uma tendência para o padrão se alterar e a circulação zonal ficar confinada mais a norte, com o AA a ganhar força e termos tempo mais seco (mas frio) e mar mais calmo. Antes disso um cavado pode degenerar numa "cut-off" ("gota fria") a W/SW do continente...

A ver vamos o que nos reservam as próximas saídas... Mas uns dias menos "peganhentos" já eram bem vindos... .


----------



## stormy (3 Jan 2014 às 16:03)

*:::::::UPDATE:::::::*

Analise completa em:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...modelos-janeiro-2014-a-7453-3.html#post405736

O GFS12z reforça a advecção quente pré frontal, com um eixo de ar mais energético a avançar para norte até +- ao vale do Tejo.

Ao mesmo tempo aproxima-se uma forte perturbação em altura, com ar muito frio em altura.
Este ar frio proporciona gradiente vertical, e CAPE decente ( 400-800J/Kg) começa a gerar-se primeiro no litoral e depois para o vale do Tejo.

Entre a perturbação em altura e o ar mais quente a sul, fluxo intenso desenvolve-se em todos os níveis, com um forte low-mid level jet presente ( 120-140km.h entre os 950 e os 850hpa), e uns 30-40m/s de 0-6km shear.

Forçamento dinâmico abundante deverá  em conjunto com as condições termodinâmicas ser mais que suficiente para inicar convecção ao longo do sector pré frontal e nas proximidades da frente.

O fluxo paralelo á frente é favorável a alguns segmentos convectivos lineares bem organizados capazes de gerar rajadas severas até ou superiores a 130kmh, precipitação forte e granizo e em menor grau tornados.

Uma assinatura em sting/hook  no lifted índex indica um dry slot com subsidência associada ao ramo convergente do jet em altura, este deverá avançar pelo vale do tejo logo atras da frente fria, pelo que alguns segmentos convectivos também se gerarão na frente num ambiente de forte forçamento dinâmico e ar mais seco em altura....estes serão capazes de gerar downbursts, granizo severo e rajadas que poderão ser igualmente superiores a 130km.h.

*Por estes motivos LANÇO um pré-aviso de situação particularmente perigosa para partes do centro de PT continental.*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jan 2014 às 16:49)

Mais uma run, mais um corte!
Começámos com 70 passámos para 20 e agora já estamos em 12mm.


----------



## cardu (3 Jan 2014 às 16:51)

stormy disse:


> *:::::::UPDATE:::::::*
> 
> O GFS12z reforça a advecção quente pré frontal, com um eixo de ar mais energético a avançar para norte até +- ao vale do Tejo.
> 
> ...


 boas, a sinóptica para amanha tem alguma semelhança com aquela que produziu o tornado em Tomar em 2010?


----------



## stormy (3 Jan 2014 às 17:12)

cardu disse:


> boas, a sinóptica para amanha tem alguma semelhança com aquela que produziu o tornado em Tomar em 2010?



Sinceramente não me lembro de pormenores exatos de 2010, a sinóptica desta vez está mais favorável a straight line winds ( rajadas ) mas não de pode excluir algum tornado porque há alguma rotação do vento nos primeiros 1-2km.

Para tornados mais fortes, como o de Tomar, seria preciso uma rotação ainda mais acentuada pelo que este evento deverá ser mais próximo em natureza ao de 24Dez


----------



## usoldier (3 Jan 2014 às 17:18)

stormy disse:


> Sinceramente não me lembro de pormenores exatos de 2010, a sinóptica desta vez está mais favorável a straight line winds ( rajadas ) mas não de pode excluir algum tornado porque há alguma rotação do vento nos primeiros 1-2km.
> 
> Para tornados mais fortes, como o de Tomar, seria preciso uma rotação ainda mais acentuada pelo que este evento deverá ser mais próximo em natureza ao de 24Dez



Oh pah   hora de arrumar o quintal


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Jan 2014 às 18:13)

boas em termos de actividade eletrica o q sera de esperar?


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 18:24)

> boas em termos de actividade eletrica o q sera de esperar?



Já temos alguma no oceano, mas acho que por haver mais cape no litoral, o interior não ira ser tão afetado...


----------



## 1337 (3 Jan 2014 às 18:28)

Stormy a tua previsão não está muito em sintonia com o ESTOFEX..


----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Jan 2014 às 18:34)

1337 disse:


> Stormy a tua previsão não está muito em sintonia com o ESTOFEX..



Pois... também não entendo 
Até o proprio IPMA tinha tido o litoral a norte do cabo Mondego como a zona mais "perigosa" para fenomenos extremos de vento...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (3 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

Em relação a neve o que podemos esperar no dia de amanha ?


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

> Em relação a neve o que podemos esperar no dia de amanha ?



 Previsão para sábado, 4.janeiro.2014


> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
> durante a tarde.
> ...


----------



## james (3 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

Segundo o que vi no " IPMA " , ha um alerta laranja apenas para a agitação marítima nos distritos de Viana do Castelo e Braga . 

Já vi que há previsões de aguaceiros muito fortes e num curto espaço de tempo ( em terrenos completamente alagados e com todos os rios a transbordar ) e rajadas de vento que pontualmente poderão superar os 100 km / h no Litoral Norte  . 

Será que o " IPMA " não deveria subir o nível de alerta nos distritos do Litoral Norte / Centro pelo menos para laranja em relação à precipitação e vento ? 

Aqui no Minho as terras estão saturadas , os rios andam todos fora dos leitos , se como diz o nosso colega Stormy a chuva for intensa e concentrada podem surgir problemas sérios .


----------



## LousadaMeteo (3 Jan 2014 às 19:03)

supercell disse:


> Previsão para sábado, 4.janeiro.2014



Até ai eu já tinha chegado  
Queria a vossa previsão e não a do IPMA , se confiasse neles , não me inscrevia no fórum. 
Mas obrigado de qualquer forma


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 19:04)

> Será que o " IPMA " não deveria subir o nível de alerta nos distritos do Litoral Norte / Centro pelo menos para laranja em relação à precipitação e vento ?



Concordo contigo, está tudo saturado de àgua... Acho que pelo facto de haver risco de inundações e deslizamentos de terra que já aconteceram hoje deviam aumentar o aviso para laranja


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2014 às 19:09)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Em relação a neve o que podemos esperar no dia de amanha ?



Cota 600/800 durante um curto período de tempo, a rondar a hora de almoço, no extremo Norte do país. Nas serras do centro do país a cota deve andar ligeiramente abaixo dos 1000 m. Em ambos os casos a precipitação durante o período mais frio não deverá ser abundante.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jan 2014 às 19:28)

Como sempre as previsões alteraram-se e mais uma vez não estão a nosso favor, cito mais concretamente o Algarve. Não se vê precipitação mensurável/palpável até meio de Janeiro. 
Curioso é o sistema frontal previsto para segunda-feira que parece que fica ali estacionário pelo Norte/Centro e depois até ao Alto Alentejo até pelo menos Quinta-feira sendo que aqui no Algarve ficamos a vê-lo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2014 às 20:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Como sempre as previsões alteraram-se e mais uma vez não estão a nosso favor, cito mais concretamente o Algarve. Não se vê precipitação mensurável/palpável até meio de Janeiro.
> Curioso é o sistema frontal previsto para segunda-feira que parece que fica ali estacionário pelo Norte/Centro e depois até ao Alto Alentejo até pelo menos Quinta-feira sendo que aqui no Algarve ficamos a vê-lo...



Os meteogramas para o Algarve, a cada saída a linha vai ficando mais recta. 

Run das 12






Até 20 de Janeiro dificilmente ocorrerá precipitação significativa (superior a 10 mm num dia), até vou mais longe Janeiro vai ser seco por aqui e que tem sido o normal, nos últimos anos.


----------



## Iuri (3 Jan 2014 às 21:12)

Previsão ventos para esta madrugada/amanhã de manhã:







The westward facing coasts of N-Portugal and Spain however could see surface based activity with strong shear. Severe wind gusts, an isolated tornado event, heavy rain and marginal hail are possible with that activity.


----------



## MicaMito (3 Jan 2014 às 21:24)

Dasss trocame isso por miudos! essa coisa preta vai passar a sul do cabo do mondego ou a norte?


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2014 às 21:27)

MicaMito disse:


> Dasss trocame isso por miudos! essa coisa preta vai passar a sul do cabo do mondego ou a norte?



Em todo litoral e tambem nas terras altas teremos rajadas que podem ultrapassar os 100 km\h e localmente poderão haver rajadas ainda mais fortes, tal como o colega Stormy referiu na sua previsão. Daqui a 2\3 horas já se devem começar a sentir os primeiros efeitos desta "tempestade".


----------



## Iuri (3 Jan 2014 às 21:39)

MicaMito disse:


> Dasss trocame isso por miudos! essa coisa preta vai passar a sul do cabo do mondego ou a norte?



Toda a zona litoral será afectada, especialmente o centro.
Não é por nada, mas com aquela previsão eu teria especial cuidado com o sítio onde estacionasse o carro, protegendo-o de eventual queda de árvores e inundações súbitas.


----------



## joao paulo (3 Jan 2014 às 23:54)

A velha história, confundir Avisos Meteorológicos com Alertas da Protecção Civil e julgar o IPMA insistentemente por isso... Consulte-se primeiro os Critérios de Emissão dos respectivos Avisos Meteorológicos distrito a distrito..."Perante a emissão de Avisos Meteorológicos deverão ser consultadas as recomendações e medidas de auto-proteção difundidas pela Autoridade Nacional Proteção Civil (ANPC) e no caso de situação de Frio ou Calor da Direção Geral de Saúde (DGS)."


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2014 às 10:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os meteogramas para o Algarve, a cada saída a linha vai ficando mais recta.
> 
> Run das 12
> 
> ...



Estamos dependentes da descida em latitude das depressões, o que parece ser quase impossível este ano e o resultado está à vista...enquanto tivermos o Reino Unido e o Norte da Península debaixo de água aqui não choverá nada de jeito.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 10:45)

Algures entre Terça e Quarta Feira podemos ter mais uma situação interessante, vamos acompanhando.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2014 às 10:52)

Interessante só para o norte e centro porque no sul vamos continuar na mesma


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Jan 2014 às 19:38)

Boas o que sera de esperar para segunda e terça feira?


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 20:10)

celia salta disse:


> Boas o que sera de esperar para segunda e terça feira?


Tive agora a ver os modelos, e pelo que vi na zona de Castelo Branco, deverá chover tanto na segunda como na terça, e até deve chover bastante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 20:19)

Estive também a dar uma olhada, e está complicado de haver neve a cotas baixas, o ar frio está sempre afastado de Portugal. Espero que se altere, ainda gostava de ir ao Caramulo mexer na neve


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

boas eu ouvi agora na Sic que o mau tempo estava de regresso na segunda com mais chuva e vento.
gostava de saber com que agressividade e em que período ira atingir mais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 20:47)

Na segunda feira vamos ter chuva, em geral fraca a moderada, excepto no Noroeste do país onde pode ser temporariamente mais forte. O vento vai soprar forte em especial nas terras altas, mas nada de mais, rajadas de 70\80 km\h. Não me parece que se possa dizer que o mau tempo está de regresso na segunda, vai estar um dia normal de Inverno.


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2014 às 20:57)

Meteofan disse:


> Na segunda feira vamos ter chuva, em geral fraca a moderada, excepto no Noroeste do país onde pode ser temporariamente mais forte. O vento vai soprar forte em especial nas terras altas, mas nada de mais, rajadas de 70\80 km\h. Não me parece que se possa dizer que o mau tempo está de regresso na segunda, vai estar um dia normal de Inverno.



A nossa comunicação social gosta de pensar que somos um país onde o sol brilha o ano inteiro. Até usam slogans desses para enganar turistas.

E depois, vem um dia de chuva normal em Janeiro, e é "Mau tempo" digno de referência em noticiários.


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Jan 2014 às 21:39)

GabKoost disse:


> A nossa comunicação social gosta de pensar que somos um país onde o sol brilha o ano inteiro. Até usam slogans desses para enganar turistas.
> 
> E depois, vem um dia de chuva normal em Janeiro, e é "Mau tempo" digno de referência em noticiários.



Pois já tinha reparado nisso, mal chove já é mau tempo...
obrigado pelo esclarecimento meteofan


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 23:14)

GabKoost disse:


> A nossa comunicação social gosta de pensar que somos um país onde o sol brilha o ano inteiro. Até usam slogans desses para enganar turistas.
> 
> E depois, vem um dia de chuva normal em Janeiro, e é "Mau tempo" digno de referência em noticiários.



Completamente de acordo em relacao a essa publicidade enganosa .

Eu  , como habitante do nosso cantinho  Noroeste , as vezes tenho a impressao que vivo noutro pais .


----------



## cfmm (4 Jan 2014 às 23:55)

Boas! Alguém me poderá informar de como estará a situação meteorológica aqui para Coimbra na 2ª feira? 
Obrigada

Cumps.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (5 Jan 2014 às 00:28)

Não sei se estarei errado e ainda falta algum tempo, mas pelo que estive a ver nos modelos não voltaremos a ter neve a cotas medias/baixas pelo menos até dia 20,certo?


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2014 às 08:43)

cfmm disse:


> 1- Boas! Alguém me poderá informar de como estará a situação meteorológica aqui para Coimbra na 2ª feira?
> Obrigada
> 
> 2 -Não sei se estarei errado e ainda falta algum tempo, mas pelo que estive a ver nos modelos não voltaremos a ter neve a cotas medias/baixas pelo menos até dia 20,certo?



1-Em Coimbra na segunda feira vai chover, principalmente a partir do meio\final da manhã, e vai estar algum vento com rajadas moderadas\fortes.

2- Ainda falta muito tempo. até dia 11\12 parece certo que não haverá nada de neve, mas a partir daí temos de esperar para ver, parece-me que os modelos tem modelado um padrao mais frio a partir de dia 12\13, vamos acompanhando.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2014 às 12:44)

> *Previsão para 3ª feira, 7.janeiro.2014*
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva, que será persistente e, por vezes, forte na
> ...



Fonte:  IPMA


----------



## dASk (5 Jan 2014 às 12:57)

Sim de facto tive agora a ver os meteogramas gfs para a minha zona e prevê cerca de 70mm em cerca de 24h. e já há algumas runs que mantém essa previsão. A confirmar-se poderá ser algo problemático para a  AM.Lisboa!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2014 às 13:00)

falta-lhes acrescentar "com excepção do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve"


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2014 às 15:01)

vale do tejo olé  espero que a previsão assim continue 

pois ai para o baixo alentejo e algarve está complicado :S


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (5 Jan 2014 às 17:06)

A confirmar-se o que dizem os modelos o pessoal dos Açores vai ter a visita da neve a cotas pouco normais para o arquipelago na terça


----------



## Hazores (5 Jan 2014 às 17:08)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> A confirmar-se o que dizem os modelos o pessoal dos Açores vai ter a visita da neve a cotas pouco normais para o arquipelago na terça



Tudo indica que na terça vamos ter uns flocos....  acima dos 800m...


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2014 às 17:09)

Boas tardes...

No que toca a fenómenos convectivos, amanhã será outro dia com alguma actividade.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma longwave associada a um vasto campo depressionário estagna a W de PT continental e aprofunda-se lentamente.
Um fluxo moderado a forte nos níveis médios estabelece-se entre esta e uma dorsal que sobe pela Peninsula/Med.

Á superfície um potente ciclone aproxima-se do RU/Irlanda e uma frente fria associada desce pelo Atlantico até PT continental, progride lentamente até á região de Lx/Set e torna-se estacionária.

Ar mais frio em altura, e ar anormalmente húmido empurrado á frente da frente fria nos níveis baixos e médios criam gradiente e geram-se algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE.

Forçamento dinâmico presente por mecanismos frontais, essencialmente, deverá em conjunto com a instabilidade fraca gerar alguma actividade convectiva.

Um fraco/moderado low level jet pré frontal, assim como uns 15-25m/s de 0-6km shear deverão conferir alguma organização convectiva, que neste ambiente muito húmido significa essencialmente um risco de precipitação excessiva.
Apesar de tudo não se pode excluir alguma rajada marginalmente severa ( 80-100km.h) ou uma tromba/gustnado.

Dado o CAPE fraco e o ambiente dinâmico marginal a confiança em algum episodio severo é limitada,  LANÇO no entanto um nível amarelo para o litoral norte e centro onde poderá haver mais instabilidade, e foca-se essencialmente no risco de precip pontualmente excessiva sobre terrenos já saturados.






Cinzento
-Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação localmente excessiva


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Jan 2014 às 17:51)

Stormy, gostei de mais este post mas estava à espera de uma análise à situação de 3ªfeira, que em termo de precipitação, e com os acumulados dos dias anteriores.... podem dar água pela barba.

Calculo que tenhas os teus afazeres mas a situação de 3a feira....


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

c.bernardino disse:


> Stormy, gostei de mais este post mas estava à espera de uma análise à situação de 3ªfeira, que em termo de precipitação, e com os acumulados dos dias anteriores.... podem dar água pela barba.
> 
> Calculo que tenhas os teus afazeres mas a situação de 3a feira....



Agora não..só a 24h é que as previsões teem margens de acerto suficientemente razoáveis para analises com mais detalhe


----------



## rufer (5 Jan 2014 às 18:14)

http://www.thesurfchannel.com/news/20140104/hurricane-hercules-forecast-larger-than-perfect-storm/

Segundo este link, o mar amanhã vai estar enorme. Alguns meteorologistas afirmam nunca ter visto nada assim. É uma tempestade maior do que a perfect storm. 
Será um sweell muito maior na nazaré do que aquele em que o Garrett McNamara bateu o recorde da maior onda surfada.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jan 2014 às 19:08)

Alguém me sabe explicar porque é que a frente de amanhã vai bloquear em cima de Lisboa durante tanto tempo ? Obrigado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jan 2014 às 19:48)

rufer disse:


> http://www.thesurfchannel.com/news/20140104/hurricane-hercules-forecast-larger-than-perfect-storm/
> 
> Segundo este link, o mar amanhã vai estar enorme. Alguns meteorologistas afirmam nunca ter visto nada assim. É uma tempestade maior do que a perfect storm.
> Será um sweell muito maior na nazaré do que aquele em que o Garrett McNamara bateu o recorde da maior onda surfada.



Se não houvesse vento iria ser mega-épico na Nazaré e em toda a Costa Ocidental.

Mesmo assim irá estar gigante! Não é todos os dias que temos um swell "puro" com 8 a 10 metros. Note-se o período da vaga, 23 segundos


----------



## MicaMito (5 Jan 2014 às 23:02)

Boas alguem me pode explicar se o aviso amarelo de vento para amnhã é justificado? pelos modelos não acho razão para isso!


----------



## Cenomaniano (5 Jan 2014 às 23:25)

Dúvidas hajam consulte-se este link onde se pode observar os ventos, em tempo real, por todo o globo.


----------



## fishisco (6 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

morando eu a 100km do mar, segundo o ipma vou estar em alerta vermelho por causa do estado do mar :/


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2014 às 00:10)

23 segundos mas em mar alto e não junto da costa.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

fishisco disse:


> morando eu a 100km do mar, segundo o ipma vou estar em alerta vermelho por causa do estado do mar :/



No site do ipma clicando em cima de cada distrito especifica para que sao os avisos , se e para agitacao maritima  , se e para precipitacao , etc .


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2014 às 00:31)

fishisco disse:


> morando eu a 100km do mar, segundo o ipma vou estar em alerta vermelho por causa do estado do mar :/



Isso apenas acontece no mapa pequeno, e no mapa principal quando há vários avisos de ondulação... É óbvio que o aviso é para a costa desse distrito. É bug aparecer a cor do próximo nível mas nada de preocupante ou falha do IPMA, apenas falha do mapa em Flash.


----------



## fishisco (6 Jan 2014 às 00:33)

mas eu n tou a falar de mapas, estou a falar da previsao de 10 dias por localidades.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2014 às 00:37)

Isso é porque o sistema está formatado por distrito. Não deveria, de facto, aparecer assim na previsão a 10 dias.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Jan 2014 às 01:10)

Agreste disse:


> 23 segundos mas em mar alto e não junto da costa.



Esta previsão de 23 segundos é inclusive junto da costa! 

Explicando de uma maneira grosseira, indica que o tempo de espera para ver os grupos de ondas maiores vai ser maior, mas que quando este vem é para "levar tudo à frente". O período da onda é maior quanto maior for a distância onde a mesma foi formada. E também pode ser interpretado como energia, sendo esta maior também quanto maior for o período.

Por experiência própria, já que há alguns anos que acompanho o mar, não me lembro de um swell com 23 segundos a atingir a costa na previsão, ainda mais com 8 a 10 metros de altura!


----------



## Hazores (6 Jan 2014 às 01:13)

Posso-vos dizer uma coisa se as ondas chegarem aí (continente) com a força que atingiram hoje o arquipélago vão ter problemas.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2014 às 04:29)

eu gostava que me explicassem uma coisa se pude se, porque é que a frente vai parar aqui no vale do tejo e consequentemente intensificar se?

EDIT: espero que esta saida mude, porque comeu muita precipitação no vale do tejo


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2014 às 10:54)

david 6 disse:


> eu gostava que me explicassem uma coisa se pude se, porque é que a frente vai parar aqui no vale do tejo e consequentemente intensificar se?
> 
> EDIT: espero que esta saida mude, porque comeu muita precipitação no vale do tejo



Pelas previsões os maiores acumulados de precipitação  serão da região centro, ou seja a  norte do tejo. A pior zona será mesmo o interior centro com muitas horas de chuva resultado da frente que deve estacionar por essa zona. 

Esse suposto fenómeno dar-se-á pela interação da frente com o anticiclone a leste, tanto que a precipitação praticamente nem passará na fronteira para lá.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2014 às 12:26)

Pelas previsões as próximas semanas serão muito chuvosas no Norte e centro. A continuar assim haverá problemas certamente nas bacias hidrográficas. Em oposição o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve levarão com precipitação muito residual e só a partir da semana que vem com alguns restos de frentes. As melhores hipóteses para estas regiões são a 384h no GFS o que é o mesmo que esquecer


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2014 às 13:17)

Boas...

Para amanhã prevê-se outro dia de actividade convectiva pontualmente moderada .

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma grande ondulação ( longwave ) posiciona-se entre os Açores e a Peninsula, para o fim do dia uma pequena ondulação (short wave) orbita a maior perturbação e passa a NW da Galiza.

 Á superficie uma frente fria estacionaria coloca-se entre a AML e Coimbra, durate grande parte do dia ar seco nos níveis médios predomina no NW e limita a actividade convectiva nessa região, pelo que a actividade confina-se á frente.
Ao fim do dia, em resposta á short wave, uma depressão forma-se e passa a NW, levantando a frente que se descaracteriza e transforma numa frente quente.
Durante a noite o ar quente á suerficie avança para norte e o ar seco nos níveis médios retira-se pelo que algumas bandas convectivas deverão afectar o NW, sendo mais intensas na proximidade da frente.

Fluxo moderado em todos os níveis, de SW, predomina o dia todo, sendo dinamizado ao fim do dia pela aproximação da depressão/short wave.
0-6Shear moderado a forte entre 15-25m/s, auentando até 30-35m/s é esperado, e deverá garantir alguma organização convectiva.
Perfis rotacionais junto da frente poderão em conjunto com o shear  gerar algum mesociclone disperso, mas o maior risco é de precipitação excessiva, embora não se possa excluir uma rajada marginalmente severa ou uma situação de granizo pontual.

O overlay entre o ar mais quente á sfc e o mais frio em altura devrá gerar algumas centenas, talvez no máximo uns 400-500J/Kg de CAPE na camada superficial...este CAPE marginal deverá em parte ser compensado pela dinâmica razoável, mas ainda assim não garante uma confiança total pelo que lanço apenas um nível amarelo em especial por precipitação excessiva.









Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo ( marginal)
- Rajadas ( marginal)


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (6 Jan 2014 às 17:28)

Ainda falta algum tempo mas se os modelos continuarem assim arriscaria dizer que dia 13 teremos alguma neve a cotas relativamente altas, provavelmente acima dos 1300m, ou estarei errado? Aguardemos para ver a evolução dos modelos


----------



## 3R4ZOR (7 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/sociedade/europeus-alertam-para-tornado-em-portugal

Será exagero?


----------



## Teles (7 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

3R4ZOR disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/sociedade/europeus-alertam-para-tornado-em-portugal
> 
> Será exagero?



É uma noticia falsa !


----------



## ruka (7 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

3R4ZOR disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/sociedade/europeus-alertam-para-tornado-em-portugal
> 
> Será exagero?



essa notícia é de 24 de outubro de 2012


----------



## 3R4ZOR (7 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

Teles disse:


> É uma noticia falsa !



Só podia. O CM só serve mesmo para inventar e alarmar as pessoas sem necessidade.


----------



## -jf- (7 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

3R4ZOR disse:


> Só podia. O CM só serve mesmo para inventar e alarmar as pessoas sem necessidade.


========================================================

Noticias dadas bem ao estilo Big Brother ...


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2014 às 01:27)

Teles disse:


> É uma noticia falsa !



A notícia não é falsa mas sim bem antiga.


----------



## manchester (7 Jan 2014 às 02:35)

Olhando para os modelos, o facto de o sul do país estar a ver passar tudo ao lado tem a ver com o Anticiclone existente no Mediterrâneo e que se estende  tambem ao sul de Espanha afectando tambem o interior do Alentejo e o Algarve...e parece que a tendência é para a manutenção deste padrão, ou seja, Norte chuvoso, Centro "assim-assim" e o Sul a "secar".

O H assinalado a vermelho vai obrigar a que a "torneira" seja literalmente aberta em permanência, em virtude da frente ficar por aí estacionária, durante todo o dia na zona centro do país (mais propriamente entre a faixa das regiões de Coimbra, Viseu, Guarda e a zona de Sines e Alto Alentejo) 

Esta é a minha 1ª análise, não sei se concordam


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jan 2014 às 11:15)

manchester disse:


> Olhando para os modelos, o facto de o sul do país estar a ver passar tudo ao lado tem a ver com o Anticiclone existente no Mediterrâneo e que se estende  tambem ao sul de Espanha afectando tambem o interior do Alentejo e o Algarve...e parece que a tendência é para a manutenção deste padrão, ou seja, Norte chuvoso, Centro "assim-assim" e o Sul a "secar".
> 
> O H assinalado a vermelho vai obrigar a que a "torneira" seja literalmente aberta em permanência, em virtude da frente ficar por aí estacionária, durante todo o dia na zona centro do país (mais propriamente entre a faixa das regiões de Coimbra, Viseu, Guarda e a zona de Sines e Alto Alentejo)
> 
> Esta é a minha 1ª análise, não sei se concordam



Parece-me correcta a tua análise No longo prazo parece que existe a tendência para o retorno do AA a oeste/noroeste empurrando a zonal para latitudes mais a Norte. Com esse cenário entraríamos no período mais seco no país em geral. Até lá prevêem-se mais algumas frentes mas a maior parte da precipitação ficará sempre no Norte e Centro pelo que as perspectivas para o Sul não são muito boas. A sorte é se tivermos uma cut-off entretanto, que traga uns 40 ou mais mm e possa então baralhar as contas. 
Em relação aos próximos dias o GFS retirou bastante precipitação em relação ao que era anteriormente previsto, precipitação essa que ficaria estacionada nas regiões centro. Sendo assim parece que não será nada de especial ficando a maior parte da precipitação no mar.


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2014 às 14:16)

Boas..

Uma previsão complicada amanhã, porque a faixa onde ocorrerá actividade será bastante curta....convecção mais activa poderá ocorrer em partes do litoral norte e centro.


*Sinoptica*

Em altura, uma short wave aproxima-se de PT continental e extrangula-se..uma porção escapa para NW e outra isola-se numa cut off bem a SW de Sagres.

Á superfície uma depressão acompanha a porção norte da short wave, passando a NW da Galiza em cavamento até 1000-1002hpa.
Uma frente fria associada move-se lentamente para SE, e fica estacionaria pouco a offshore do litoral norte.

No sector quente, ar tropical algo instável cobre a todo o litoral W, mas a intensificação da circulação de SE devido á acção da depressão a NW de anticiclone em Espanha, deverá gradualmente gerar um impulso de ar mais seco, com uma dry line a avançar de SE sobre praticamente todo o interior.

Entre a dry line e a frente fria, o ar subtropical sofre convergência activa, e a presença de ar frio em altura gera instabilidade, com CAPE que poderá atingir os 500-1000J/Kg ao largo, e talvez se aproxime dos 500J/Kg na costa.

A dinâmica é decente...na periferia da short wave temos fluxo intenso nos níveis médios e altos, com 0-6km shear até 15-25m/s e 1-8km shear até 30-40kts, perfis rotacionais em especial no NW, e alguma divergência em altura que se acopola com a convergência á sfc.

Uma dry layer nos níveis médios poderá no entanto limitar  a actividade, e a proximidade á dry line não  dá certezas quanto á disponibilidade de humidade á sfc...os modelos ainda divergem neste tema, os que intensificam a presença de ar tropical  colocam bastante actividade, outros quase nenhuma.

Em geral o ambiente parece favorável á ocorrência de algumas linhas convectivas, e talvez algumas células isoladas, que deverão beneficiar de condições favoráveis á sua evolução e organização.
As células mais robustas poderão adquirir caracter supercelular com capacidade de gerar precipitação localmente excessiva, granizo, rajadas e talvez um tornado.

*A complexidade da previsão  devido a cenário algo inconsistente limita a confiança em tempo severo, pelo que lanço um nível amarelo por algum fenómeno pontual.

É de referir que de acordo com o nowcasting as manchas amarelo/cinzento podem sofrer avanço ou recuo no sentido E-W, dependendo de como tudo se processar exatamente.*








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precip. localmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas


----------



## icewoman (7 Jan 2014 às 14:37)

Boa tarde


Pode fazer uma analise para a RAM?

Obg


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2014 às 09:46)

O final do 1º painel do GFS está prometedor para os amantes da neve...
Seria o nevão do ano... cotas baixas e acumulações significativas em especial em Trás-os-Montes!

A ver se se confirma para marcar férias e fugir daqui dos trópicos!


----------



## Firefigther (8 Jan 2014 às 11:55)

Bom dia alguém me pode confirmar estas afirmações ?
"As condições devem aliviar esta quarta-feira, mas a agitação marítima pode regressar na próxima semana, de acordo com declarações à Lusa do comandante Santos Martinho, do Instituto Hidrográfico. "Está a formar-se um sistema frontal que ainda se encontra sobre a margem continental do Canadá e Estados Unidos, devendo depois deslocar-se para leste", explicou. Por isso, adiantou, dentro de sete dias pode ou não haver uma situação parecida, consoante as condições que "apanhar pelo caminho".

Inclusivamente hoje na RTP o IPMA mencionou isto também.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Jan 2014 às 12:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O final do 1º painel do GFS está prometedor para os amantes da neve...
> Seria o nevão do ano... cotas baixas e acumulações significativas em especial em Trás-os-Montes!



Penso que estás a pensar no meio da próxima semana.

Promete. Ainda está é muito incerto, como sabes.
O ECM também mostra alguma coisa interessante... para daqui a uma semana . Falta muito tempo.

O problema é a falta de frio.
Mesmo que a neve caia, com a chuva e falta de frio aquilo não me parece que venha a *acumular* neve a cotas baixas ou mesmo médias. 

Esquecendo a neve... vamos ter agora um break mas para Domingo já voltamos a ter outra frente digna de registo (bem mais a norte e centro).
e depois de domingo outras se sucedem.... 

Agora uma questão... e quanto a entradas frias?
É impressão minha ou nos últimos 3 anos têm havido poucas entras frias... e as que existiram foram fraquitas?

O ECM têm vindo a mostrar umas timidas entradas de leste a 8-10 dias mas que nunca se concretizam. 

Prognósticos para entradas frias?
(não me refiro explicitamente a neve)


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 12:08)

Há um sistema frontal mas não muito imponente no próximo fim de semana...

Posteriormente os modelos estão a colocar para dia 13-14 a passagem de uma massa de ar muito frio com sistema frontal associado em que os aguaceiros do pos-frontal podem ser de neve em altitudes bastante mais baixas. Por exemplo na saída das 00:00 do GFS de hoje as temperaturas a 500hPa e 850hPa andam entre os -33/-3 em boa parte do país.

Como podes imaginar já estamos todos a fazer as contas a ver se essa massa de ar fria nos acerta sem perder as suas "qualidades". Muitas vezes acontece que passa 500 km a leste e acerta em Espanha.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Jan 2014 às 13:48)

Agreste disse:


> Como podes imaginar já estamos todos a fazer as contas a ver se essa massa de ar fria nos acerta sem perder as suas "qualidades". Muitas vezes acontece que passa 500 km a leste e acerta em Espanha.



Certo, Agreste.

Mas a questão mais interessante seria discutir a alteração do padrão que atualmente vemos.
Por exemplo, a massa fria que se verifica nos EUA... que desequilibrios poderá provocar na dinâmica atmosférica à escala global e que influencia isso poderia ter para Portugal a médio prazo (tipo... 10-15 dias)


----------



## Sunrise (8 Jan 2014 às 13:50)

Existe alguma probabilidade de termos uma Primavera antecipada ou está fora de questão?


----------



## Sulman (8 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

Parece que a última saída do GFS mostra uma boa probabilidade de neve desde trás-os-montes até ao Alentejo Central! Que acham?


----------



## Paula (8 Jan 2014 às 14:11)

Sulman disse:


> Parece que a última saída do GFS mostra uma boa probabilidade de neve desde trás-os-montes até ao Alentejo Central! Que acham?



É realmente uma saída animadora para os amantes da neve. Mesmo assim vamos acompanhar pois ainda falta algum tempo e tudo que aparece numa saída na próxima pode desaparecer.


----------



## jonyyy (8 Jan 2014 às 14:19)

[/IMG]

O IPMA está otimista para a próxima semana:P
Mas já todos sabemos como são as previsões a este espaço de horas, ainda por cima com entradas de Norte, que vão todas a parar a nuestros hermanos...
Vamos aguardar..


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2014 às 14:19)

Sulman disse:


> Parece que a última saída do GFS mostra uma boa probabilidade de neve desde trás-os-montes até ao Alentejo Central! Que acham?



Que é uma cenário que está a longo prazo, temos que ter cuidado com a criação de expectativas .


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 14:27)

c.bernardino disse:


> Certo, Agreste.
> 
> Mas a questão mais interessante seria discutir a alteração do padrão que atualmente vemos.
> Por exemplo, a massa fria que se verifica nos EUA... que desequilibrios poderá provocar na dinâmica atmosférica à escala global e que influencia isso poderia ter para Portugal a médio prazo (tipo... 10-15 dias)



A europa tem estado amena por estes dias. Na alemanha queixam-se que não há neve. Talvez seja por isso que a Angela caiu de 4 por ter ido esquiar para outras paragens. Há 2 sítios centrais para o inverno por serem continentais: a ásia e o canadá. A europa ainda não teve inverno mas vamos ver. Repara que no ano passado o frio chegou-nos a nós já na 3 semana de fevereiro. A alteração de padrão seria o inverno aliviar um pouco da região do canadá e carregar mais na europa. 

A primavera como eu a entendo é a subida de temperaturas consistente que só se dá em finais de abril, princípios de maio quando os dias já são claramente maiores que as noites. Até lá a primavera antecipada seria tempo anticiclónico que estatisticamente pode calhar porque os nossos últimos meses de março foram chuvosos. Mas os anticiclones em fevereiro ou março são tempo frio com geadas porque as noites ainda são maiores que os dias.


----------



## Sunrise (8 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

Agreste disse:


> A europa tem estado amena por estes dias. Na alemanha queixam-se que não há neve. Talvez seja por isso que a Angela caiu de 4 por ter ido esquiar para outras paragens. Há 2 sítios centrais para o inverno por serem continentais: a ásia e o canadá. A europa ainda não teve inverno mas vamos ver. Repara que no ano passado o frio chegou-nos a nós já na 3 semana de fevereiro. A alteração de padrão seria o inverno aliviar um pouco da região do canadá e carregar mais na europa.
> 
> A primavera como eu a entendo é a subida de temperaturas consistente que só se dá em finais de abril, princípios de maio quando os dias já são claramente maiores que as noites. Até lá a primavera antecipada seria tempo anticiclónico que estatisticamente pode calhar porque os nossos últimos meses de março foram chuvosos. Mas os anticiclones em fevereiro ou março são tempo frio com geadas porque as noites ainda são maiores que os dias.



E se tal acontecesse (Primavera antecipada) o tempo chuvoso e frio que foi cortado mais tarde ou mais cedo teria de se manifestar não?


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 15:06)

Pode acontecer mas as séries não são tão curtas do tipo o inverno ser equilibrado com períodos chuvosos e outros secos dentro da mesma estação. Muitas vezes todo o inverno é seco e o próximo também é seco sendo só no 3º que se repõe a precipitação. Tivemos isso na década de 90 com vários anos secos.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 15:14)

as médias são calculadas a 30 anos e mesmo assim.


----------



## Sunrise (8 Jan 2014 às 15:24)

As condições do tempo anormais com fenómenos extremos que estamos a assistir principalmente nos EUA que efeitos poderão ter nas próximas estações do ano que se avizinham (Primavera e Verão) em Portugal?


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Jan 2014 às 18:05)

jonyyy disse:


> [/IMG]
> 
> O IPMA está otimista para a próxima semana:P)



Não percebo como é que eles fazem previsões se a EMA da Guarda não tem dados há um mês. É por interpolação ou é a olho?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2014 às 18:18)

Pelo sim, pelo não uma semana de férias está marcada... nunca tirei férias em Janeiro mas a loucura é tanta... a ver se tenho sorte!


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2014 às 18:27)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Não percebo como é que eles fazem previsões se a EMA da Guarda não tem dados há um mês. É por interpolação ou é a olho?



Não é a estação que faz a previsão, a estação apenas recolhe os dados (temperatura, humidade, vento, etc). A previsão é feita pelos próprios meteorologistas do IPMA nos primeiros 3 dias, e nos restantes é de forma automática com base num(uns) modelo(s) meteorológico(s).


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Jan 2014 às 18:52)

ac_cernax disse:


> Não é a estação que faz a previsão, a estação apenas recolhe os dados (temperatura, humidade, vento, etc).



Então para que serve a estação? Para enganar o público e os demais?
Bem podem desligá-las todas se não servem para nada. Ao menos, se ainda pudéssemos comparar valores mas nem isso.

Enfim, mais do mesmo.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 19:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pelo sim, pelo não uma semana de férias está marcada... nunca tirei férias em Janeiro mas a loucura é tanta... a ver se tenho sorte!



O modelo europeu arrefeceu um pouco o cenário. As altas pressões na escandinávia não se aguentam tempo suficiente e tudo cai cortando o frio que podia ser puxado da russia. O cenário frio é muito curto.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Então para que serve a estação? Para enganar o público e os demais?
> Bem podem desligá-las todas se não servem para nada. Ao menos, se ainda pudéssemos comparar valores mas nem isso.
> 
> Enfim, mais do mesmo.





Os modelos fazem previsões, os meteorologistas completam/transmitem a previsão e as estações medem os dados que corroboram (ou não) a previsão. Obviamente os dados das estações são igualmente importantes e muitas vezes utilizados em estudos de investigação científica!

Parece que a partir de Domingo, GFS e ECMWF concordam no mesmo padrão, isto é, circulação de NW que traria chuva e algum frio moderado que resultaria neve a cotas médias. Como tem sido hábito, Norte e Centro favorecidos relativamente à chuva, mas desta vez o Sul também deve ver qualquer coisa.

A longo prazo, está previsto a subida da dorsal anticiclónica no Atlântico, resta saber onde. O GFS coloca-a mais perto de nós trazendo tempo seco. O ECMWF mete-a mais a Oeste, permitindo algumas entradas frescas de Norte ou o estacionamento de uma depressão a Oeste de PT continental. Tudo em aberto, portanto.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2014 às 19:57)

já alguem reparou no gfs para 3ª feira no norte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2014 às 19:57)

Agreste disse:


> O modelo europeu arrefeceu um pouco o cenário. As altas pressões na escandinávia não se aguentam tempo suficiente e tudo cai cortando o frio que podia ser puxado da russia. O cenário frio é muito curto.








Claro está que ainda tudo pode acontecer, 6 dias é uma eternidade... mas a ilusão continua.  Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## jPdF (8 Jan 2014 às 20:05)

Agreste disse:


> O modelo europeu arrefeceu um pouco o cenário. As altas pressões na escandinávia não se aguentam tempo suficiente e tudo cai cortando o frio que podia ser puxado da russia. O cenário frio é muito curto.



Agreste, mas na essencia continua tudo lá: 

ECM 00Z





ECM 12Z





Só no longo prazo se notam diferenças mais significativas.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Jan 2014 às 21:13)

jPdF disse:


> Agreste, mas na essencia continua tudo lá:
> 
> 
> Só no longo prazo se notam diferenças mais significativas.



Por acaso acho que o frio foi cortado desde a run anterior e se fores logo para o dia seguinte (15) a diferença é bem grande.
As saidas de amanha de manhã já vão ser mais claras. tenho essa percepção.

abc


----------



## duncan (8 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

boa noite já viram a carta para DIA 18, se fosse amanha poderíamos ter neve nas cotas baixas mesmo no litoral


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Jan 2014 às 21:31)

duncan disse:


> boa noite já viram a carta para DIA 18, se fosse amanha poderíamos ter neve nas cotas baixas mesmo no litoral



referes-te ao GFS.
isso é mais para "saidas de sonho".
repara que o ECM está em completa dissonância!

mas que seria perfeito , seria (frio)


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Jan 2014 às 22:49)

Ninguém fala no deslocamento do Vortex Polar para a Europa Ocidental?


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 22:55)

Vai regrupar-se e centrar-se no pólo de novo. Nem sempre as movimentações na estratosfera correspondem a mudanças das massas de ar aqui mais abaixo.


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2014 às 02:06)

De qualquer das formas esta entrada  polar nos EUA vai fazer "mossa" . O alastramento desta massa de ar pelo Atlantico norte , vai ter consequências , nos açores por exemplo , com temperaturas bem abaixo do normal para aquelas paragens , ora nos Açores é onde costuma estar o nosso "amigo" AA . Penso que o arrefecimento daquela zona geográfica , nos trará alterações inevitáveis , nunca esquecer que o clima é uma engrenagem onde tudo se encaixa em peças em função umas das outras . Pessoalmente , nada de cientifico ,  tenho um feeling que algo de surpreendente nos pode acontecer  :


----------



## dlourenco (9 Jan 2014 às 03:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pelo sim, pelo não uma semana de férias está marcada... nunca tirei férias em Janeiro mas a loucura é tanta... a ver se tenho sorte!



e lá se foi essa saida de sonho lol agora so a partir de 500m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2014 às 08:28)

dlourenco disse:


> e lá se foi essa saida de sonho lol agora so a partir de 500m



500m? Era perfeito! Mas até essa cota está em risco. 

A AEMET aponta 700m: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

Até lá tudo ainda pode acontecer, vamos aguardar as próximas RUN´s... Mais uma vez se a neve não for a mim, vou-me eu a ela!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2014 às 08:44)

Neste momento e com a sorte que temos tido aqui em baixo acho mais provável nevar á cota zero aí em cima do que chover alguma coisa de jeito aqui em baixo.
Nas runs do dia de hoje o ECM foi atrás do GFS, adia a chuva (de jeito) aqui para o sul, e quase que restabelece a circulação mais a norte.
Somente lá mais para as 168/192 horas poderá, se não for atirado para a Itália como quase mostra o GFS surgir algo aqui mais a sul.
Mas nos ensembles continua imensa indefinição após o dia 12/13 !


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2014 às 09:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> 500m? Era perfeito! Mas até essa cota está em risco.
> 
> A AEMET aponta 700m: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091
> 
> Até lá tudo ainda pode acontecer, vamos aguardar as próximas RUN´s... Mais uma vez se a neve não for a mim, vou-me eu a ela!



Fui verificar e a saída operacional do GFS é um outlier excessivamente quente mesmo no curto prazo e totalmente desfasada do resto do ensemble, vejam por exemplo para Lisboa:





Algo estranho se passou.... Vejamos as próximas saídas.


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2014 às 17:38)

vitamos disse:


> Fui verificar e a saída operacional do GFS é um outlier excessivamente quente mesmo no curto prazo e totalmente desfasada do resto do ensemble, vejam por exemplo para Lisboa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que se passou é que o GFS anda aos papeis o ECMWF está muito mais sólido sem muitas alterações, o GFS até atrasa a entrada da frente de Domingo . Vamos ver a próxima saída do europeu se for similar não há muito mais a dizer.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2014 às 18:38)

Bem parece que o ECMWF vai atrás do GFS...ou seja lá se foi a neve...será que este ano a Europa não vai ter frio???


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jan 2014 às 20:24)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece que o ECMWF vai atrás do GFS...ou seja lá se foi a neve...será que este ano a Europa não vai ter frio???



Boa noite Caro ferreira5,

De facto a Europa occidental está a levar atualmente com temperaturas muitos suaves para a época.

Por exemplo verifica-se uma enorme anomalia positiva nas temperaturas verificadas em França (entre 5 e 12ºc acima da média). O inverno ainda não instalou-se seriamente nesse país e não só e poderá vir a fazer-lo bem mais tarde como já aconteceu várias vezes (a partir de meados de Fevereiro).

Hoje é o dia 9 e faz exatamente 5 anos que nevou na cidade de Braga e também em alguns locais quase ao nível do mar!!!

Cmps.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2014 às 21:33)

É o Hercules ou Cristina já não sei de nada a corrente polar está marada desceu nos usa e subiu por cá quanto ao nosso acho que tem sido dos mais normais


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2014 às 21:35)

O que eu vejo nos modelos é a circulação zonal a querer restabeleçer-se novamente com o mesmo padrão afectando somente algo o Norte e Centro e nós aqui a sul a ver navios. Tudo foi adiado para acima das 168 horas, e olhando a todos os modelos o ECM ainda me parece de longe o mais optimista.

Amanhã um novo "Reload" para meter tudo ou tirar quase tudo


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2014 às 23:17)

O GFS a pouco e pouco vai retirando a neve de Portugal, segundo a última saída só entre 800m e 900m é que pode nevar, e será só em trás os montes, e naquela zona mais alta de Vila Real, talvez também no Gerês. 

A próxima saída deve ser para dar a ''machadada final''


----------



## meteoamador (9 Jan 2014 às 23:26)

parece que a frente fria vai passar mais a norte la se vai a neve


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (9 Jan 2014 às 23:28)

Bem a confirmarem-se as previsões dos modelos terei uma semana em cheio na minha zona no que diz respeito à neve, falta só perceber quais as cotas mas está mais que provado que desse assunto só se fala no próprio dia, e para além disso tendo o topo da serra(1382m) aqui a menos de 3 km e ao alcance da vista é quase garantido ver neve


----------



## JoCa (10 Jan 2014 às 00:19)

Notícias no final de 2013 com previsão de um inverno de 2014 bastante frio na Europa. Saíu gorada!

16/10/2013
Temporada de inverno 2013-2014 promete ser anormalmente fria. 
Alguns meteorologistas prevêem que o inverno de 2013-2014 na Europa será o mais frio dos últimos 100 anos. 
Nos países nórdicos, as massas de ar do Ártico chegaram em poucos meses e o Sol já aparece no horizonte muito raramente.

O meteorologista alemão Dominik Jung disse que a temporada de inverno 2013-2014 promete ser anormalmente frio. 
O especialista disse que basta olhar para os mapas e modelos desenvolvidos pelo Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia.
Segundo ele, as temperaturas mais baixas serão registadas durante os meses de janeiro e fevereiro.

Não espere um degelo da primavera , mesmo em março : os europeus terão que esperar para abril para se aquecer sob o sol. 
O meteorologista Joe Bastardi , do AccuWeather , concordou com o colega.
Ele também apresenta um diagnóstico sombrio , dizendo que "vai ser muito frio".

A diminuição da actividade solar durante este período irá tornar a queda de temperatura ainda menor . Elena Volosiouk , especialista na Fobos , observa que o sistema solar também está mudando. 

http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2013/10/temporada-de-inverno-2013-2014-promete.html

Bem, ao que parece esta previsão está neste momento a acontecer mas não na Europa. Este Inverno 2014 começou bem frio na América do Norte, ou seja, um engano do tamanho do oceano, o mesmo que separa estes dois continentes.


----------



## CptRena (10 Jan 2014 às 02:05)

JoCa disse:


> Notícias no final de 2013 com previsão de um inverno de 2014 bastante frio na Europa. Saíu gorada!
> 
> Bem, ao que parece esta previsão está neste momento a acontecer mas não na Europa. Este Inverno 2014 começou bem frio na América do Norte, ou seja, um engano do tamanho do oceano, o mesmo que separa estes dois continentes.



Ou seja, no final de contas, concluimos que esses meteorologistas e a previsão a muito longo prazo é o mesmo, ou quase, que adivinhação e fé 

Quanto à actividade solar, penso que as repercussões só se sintam um pouco mais tarde, mas nesta altura ele até tem andado bem activo. O choque inicial do CME não foi nada de especial, mas tempestades geomagnéticas nível G3 ainda são esperadas na passagem da esteira do CME.


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Jan 2014 às 07:11)

CptRena disse:


> Ou seja, no final de contas, concluimos que esses meteorologistas e a previsão a muito longo prazo é o mesmo, ou quase, que adivinhação e fé
> 
> Quanto à actividade solar, penso que as repercussões só se sintam um pouco mais tarde, mas nesta altura ele até tem andado bem activo. O choque inicial do CME não foi nada de especial, mas tempestades geomagnéticas nível G3 ainda são esperadas na passagem da esteira do CME.



Desculpe lá mas acho que está a ser agressivo para com as pessoas que estão a tentar desenvolver modelos de longo prazo, colocando no mesmo saco pessoas que gerem sites e querem publicidade, com as pessoas na NOAA ou no ECMWF (e noutros paises) que estão a tentar fazer um produto (modelos a longo prazo) que pode vir a ser bom e útil.

Lembro-me de a previsão a 3 dias ter imensas falhas! (antes destes modelos)

Aquilo que a NOAAA E ECM fazem nada tem de fé. Pode dar resultados piores ou melhores mas fé? Não.

Alguém averiguou quem e este sr que fez essa previsão?
http://notrickszone.com/2013/11/01/...armer-snowless-winters-all-complete-nonsense/
Valerá a pena colocar issso aqui?

faz lembrar a previsão dos "franceses" de que o verão ia ser assim-e-assado.... publicidade. E por causa disso nós aceitamos queimar a imagem desta ciência?

Não vamos valorizar estes Sr's... para mim eles são um off topic neste local.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2014 às 10:38)

Fonix mas que diferença abismal entre modelos no dia de hoje, isto devido a factores como uma eventual bloqueio no NE da Europa cuja envergadura poderá dar um rumo diferente á história, em que tanto podemos ter as depressões a irem direito ao Mediterrâneo (como quase mostra o GFS) ou então a virem quase directo para aqui ( modelo ECM ).

Para já certo é que para além do dia de Domingo em que pode cair algo de jeito a Norte e Centro avizinham-se tempos calmos pelo menos até Quarta, depois disso os modelos estão muito incertos.

É uma bela altura para o ECM mostrar ser o melhor modelo ....
O que mostra o GFS em especial esta run das 06h não me interessa para nada ...


----------



## boneli (10 Jan 2014 às 11:09)

Bom dia caros foristas. 

Assim á primeira vistas e olhando para os modelos, a partir de Domingo mais do mesmo durante a próxima semana...molhadinho molhadinho! Pelo menos aqui para a zona Norte. Ainda não estamos a meio de Janeiro e as médias de Janeiro por aqui já estão praticamente atingidas! Basta haver um pouco mais de chuva e os terrenos ficam logo saturados e os leitos dos rios e ribeiros começam logo a transbordar. 
Oh São Pedro podes fazer um desvio mais para Sul que eu não me importo e a malta lá de baixo agradece. 

Continuação de um bom dia.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

não sei se é o melhor sitio, mas o que é que aquelas frentes geladas nos EUA, pode de que maneira afectar na gente, pode alterar alguma coisa?


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2014 às 12:41)

O contraste entre o continente americano e a corrente do oceano atlântico podem lançar no oceano depressões bastante cavadas. Em função disso o anticiclone será muito provavelmente atirado para cima de nós dividindo a atmosfera no atlântico em 2 zonas, uma calma e outra tempestuosa. 

Se o inverno aliviar um pouco naquelas paragens a divisão do atlantico em 2 zonas deixará de ser tão marcada e com isso teremos acesso ou a sistemas frontais com bastante precipitação de oeste ou um tempo continental mais seco e frio vindo do interior da europa.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2014 às 12:46)

Isto pode ser perturbado na estratosfera com os aquecimentos súbitos durante o inverno e que se podem propagar na alta troposfera. Nesse caso as massas de ar podem ficar fora do lugar normal.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2014 às 13:14)

Aurélio disse:


> O que eu vejo nos modelos é a circulação zonal a querer restabeleçer-se novamente com o mesmo padrão afectando somente algo o Norte e Centro e nós aqui a sul a ver navios. Tudo foi adiado para acima das 168 horas, e olhando a todos os modelos o ECM ainda me parece de longe o mais optimista.
> 
> Amanhã um novo "Reload" para meter tudo ou tirar quase tudo



Quem me dera que o ECM ganhasse desta vez. Parece que já o estou a ver nos próximos dias a ir atrás do GFS... Vamos ver! 
O mais importante, espero eu, é termos mais alguma chuva na próxima semana aqui para estes lados sendo que a tendência é para que seja mais abundante no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2014 às 14:41)

Mais um inverno fraquinho em termos de frio e de neve a juntar aos outros...

pró ano há mais..


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2014 às 15:02)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais um inverno fraquinho em termos de frio e de neve a juntar aos outros...
> 
> pró ano há mais..



Hoje é dia... 10 de janeiro! Por favor..............


----------



## james (10 Jan 2014 às 15:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais um inverno fraquinho em termos de frio e de neve a juntar aos outros...
> 
> pró ano há mais..



Como e possivel afirmar isso quando ainda estamos no inicio de janeiro ?!

Ainda estamos muito a tempo de mais para a frente ainda este ano podermos vir a ter um bom evento de frio .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2014 às 15:29)

é apenas a minha opinião!

depois de um verão terrível esperava já ter um registo digno de estar na secção de fotogafias/eventos coisa que tem sido rara.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jan 2014 às 16:07)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> é apenas a minha opinião!
> 
> depois de um verão terrível esperava já ter um registo digno de estar na secção de fotogafias/eventos coisa que tem sido rara.



O inverno começou há 20 dias e já estão a dizer mal? E verão terrível como assim?


----------



## rozzo (10 Jan 2014 às 16:23)

*Meus caros, pelo teor dos últimos posts, é óbvio que está prestes a começar uma discussão de muitos posts e várias páginas sobre Gostos & Desgostos dos tipos de tempo, das estações e do Clima de Portugal.
Por isso peço já quase à partida que não a comecem, a bem do tópico, senão para variar em vez de análise de modelos teremos páginas de pouco interesse para os utilizadores/visitantes.
E que se volte ao que interessa.

Ok...?*


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2014 às 17:06)

Parece-me que o sistema frontal de domingo deve abrir uma semana mais fria. Sobre o tema neve não deverá haver surpresas nos locais mais ou menos esperados: trás-os-montes, guarda e os pontos mais altos das serras do interior norte e centro. Deve andar nos 800-1000 metros.


----------



## Umberto (10 Jan 2014 às 17:08)

O que vos parece o que o ECM tem vindo a modelar há alguns dias no fds de 18 e 19 Jan. Seria um belo evento. Sei que ainda falta muito, mas o Europeu tem sido mais fiável no m/prazo.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2014 às 17:13)

Parece interessante mas olhando à direcção dos ventos que seriam na maior parte do tempo de sudoeste, portanto não tão frios, a quantidade de frio não seria aquela que estás a desejar. Mas a precipitação seria abundante.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

o último quadro tem um quadrante de ventos interessante para a tua região... resta saber onde andará a precipitação.


----------



## Umberto (10 Jan 2014 às 17:34)

Agreste disse:


> Parece interessante mas olhando à direcção dos ventos que seriam na maior parte do tempo de sudoeste, portanto não tão frios, a quantidade de frio não seria aquela que estás a desejar. Mas a precipitação seria abundante.



É curioso, mas no site do IPMA os ventos são provenientes de E e NE, portanto mais secos. Refiro-me há previsão a 10 dias que se rege pelo ECM.


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Jan 2014 às 19:45)

Umberto disse:


> O que vos parece o que o ECM tem vindo a modelar há alguns dias no fds de 18 e 19 Jan. Seria um belo evento. Sei que ainda falta muito, mas o Europeu tem sido mais fiável no m/prazo.



Lamento muito mas acho que o ECMWF não tem sido assim tão bom.

Tanto quanto me explicaram os modelos têm uma componente que gera uma tendência de "normalizar" no longo prazo e isso faz sair resultados mais próximos da normal climatológica ... principalmente a mais de 5 dias. 

Por isso, muitas vezes as pessoas se queixam (nos períodos de seca, por exemplo) que os modelos metem chuva e depois a adiam/tiram sucessivamente.


----------



## dgstorm (10 Jan 2014 às 20:21)

As coisas em relaçao à neve estavam mais animadas ontem, para segunda e terça. Vou para montalegre nesses dias, será que ainda apanho neve ou nem por isso?


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2014 às 21:45)

que grande barrete tem sido os modelos nestes ultimos dias, estou a ver o europeu a deslocar aos poucos tudo muito para oeste, e o principal problema é que todas as depressoes que vêm direitas á penisula não têm ar frio como habitual porque depois do que se passou nos eua as temperaturas na terra nova e gronelandia vão ser altíssimas ás 120 h. esta carta é elucidativa disso. O frio está todo no polo e siberia oriental.


----------



## meteoamador (10 Jan 2014 às 22:25)

dgstorm disse:


> As coisas em relaçao à neve estavam mais animadas ontem, para segunda e terça. Vou para montalegre nesses dias, será que ainda apanho neve ou nem por isso?




Muito provavelmente sim os modelos apontam para cotas a 800m mas ainda é um pouco cedo para o afirmar.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

O ECM tem sido o modelos melhor no curto e médio prazo, mas parece-me que neste ultimo caso, o da proxima semana, parece que antes indicava algo bastante diferente do que mostra agora para o inicio da proxima semana. Acho que estava mais chuvoso.

A partir das 120h ou 144h, parece não só em termos operacionais como em termos de ensemble, uma luta de ECM contra o mundo, e se tenho confiança no ECM a menos de 120h, a partir daí não me inspira confiança e tenho uma sensação que este modelo vai sofrer uma grande derrota neste possível evento pós Quarta ....

Até lá os contemplados do costume .....

Só para verem a diferença o GFS indica uma corrente entre Noroeste e Norte e o ECM basicamente de sul, para os dias de maior relevo entre Quarta e Sábado, ou seja não tem nada a ver ....

E eu aqui ando nisto todos os dias, á espera que o ECM vença, e haja algo de jeito aqui para o sul !


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2014 às 23:05)

*O arrefecimento do Árctico até pode ser uma boa notícia para nós no médio prazo.*

Até agora o Árctico tem estado quente, com o frio a descer bastante em latitude ao redor do globo.
Se tem sido assim e se aqui se queixam do frio, então porque não considerar positiva uma inversão da situação?

Esperemos que o Árctico arrefeça, para que daqui a uns tempos, e com isso, se propicie o tão ansiado arrefecimento deste nosso Portugal.
Até porque ainda há tempo para o frio vir até cá...

Não nos esqueçamos que já tivemos algum frio neste outono-inverno, que a Serra da Estrela e outras regiões tiveram neve que nos últimos anos tinha sido mais rara e que existem anos ou temporadas em que o frio é quase ausente - lembrem-se do famoso outono-inverno 2000-2001 que, de tão húmido, primou pela quase ausência de frio e de geadas.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (10 Jan 2014 às 23:22)

Bem, que diferença nos modelos de há uns dias para cá, se continuar assim nem neve vejo... ainda há 2 dias pensava que ia ter uma semana em que a precipitação iria ser toda sob a forma de neve...a meteorologia é assim mesmo, sempre em rotações de 180º


----------



## bigfire (11 Jan 2014 às 00:21)

Realmente, já passaram 4 anos desde que nevou a cota relativamente mais baixas do que é costume, e até hoje mais nada, os modelos teimam em não meter nada aqui no nosso cantinho, e cada vez mais me convenço que esses episódio vão ser mais raros


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 01:23)

c.bernardino disse:


> Desculpe lá mas acho que está a ser agressivo para com as pessoas que estão a tentar desenvolver modelos de longo prazo, colocando no mesmo saco pessoas que gerem sites e querem publicidade, com as pessoas na NOAA ou no ECMWF (e noutros paises) que estão a tentar fazer um produto (modelos a longo prazo) que pode vir a ser bom e útil.
> 
> Lembro-me de a previsão a 3 dias ter imensas falhas! (antes destes modelos)
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa por ter generalizado muito na minha intervenção.
Claro que respeito e dou muito valor a quem se dedica ao constante melhoramento de modelos numéricos de previsão assim como a todas as pessoas que se dedicam à busca de novas e melhores formas para desvendar "Os Segredos do Universo".
Como diz, eu estava mais a referir-me a Bastardi e outros do género que gostam é de dar show sensacionalista, assim como os media que lhes dão tempo de antena.

Continuação de bons seguimentos meteorológicos e outros (astronómicos, ...)


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2014 às 08:31)

O grande ECM, o melhor modelo dizem alguns já começa a querer ir atrás do GFS , quando se olha para oeste da nossa peninsula, sendo que neste momento já cava a depressão muito mais em cima de Portugal ao invés de ser a oeste, o que logo á partida tira bastante chuva.

Quero ver o que vai sobrar disto no final ?

Provavelmente um hibrido destes dois modelos GFS e ECM !


----------



## Macuser (11 Jan 2014 às 11:55)

*Vortice*

Olá meus amigos 

Tenho lido várias noticias a falar da deslocação do vórtice, o que levou á situação a que os EUA estiveram sujeitos.

Eu sou muito curioso da metereologia, mas esta do vórtice não percebi...
Alguém me pode ajudar, ou até podem discutir este assunto, porque experts e teorias por aqui costumam existir, o que é bom...

Já agora, e porque faço dos mercados financeiros vida, o frio nos EUA vai passar? 

Obrigadão


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2014 às 12:08)

O frio vai continuar por lá. Espera-se já a partir dos dias 13/14 um novo episódio que irá incidir principalmente nos estados a nordeste.


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 12:10)

*Re: Vortice*



Macuser disse:


> Olá meus amigos
> 
> Tenho lido várias noticias a falar da deslocação do vórtice, o que levou á situação a que os EUA estiveram sujeitos.
> 
> ...



Bom dia
Lê neste tópico, tem lá informação sobre o que se passa com o anormalmente fraco vórtice polar neste Inverno e os seus meandros

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/tempestade-hercules-tempestade-christine-7488.html


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2014 às 12:47)

Olho para o dia de hoje e começo a notar o ECM a querer ir atrás e pior que tudo o AA a querer empurrar ou dizimar a possivel depressão que nos afectaria, a partir de Quarta, o que na pratica mostra basicamente o que mostrava ontem ou antes de ontem o GFS .....

Mas também nos ultimos 13 anos, apenas em 2009 e 2010 tive Janeiro acima da média em precipitação ainda que ligeiramente, por isso não será de admirar mais um ano em que se repete o mesmo ...
Aliás os ultimos 13 anos em termos de Inverno, foram para esquecer, tirando Dezembro (2001/2009/2010), Janeiro (2009/2010), Fevereiro (2004/2010). Mas não me quero alongar mais ....

Vamos aguardando serenamente o desenrolar dos modelos, até porque já amanhã deverá chover qualquer coisa .... 

O que ainda me dá esperança é isto ..... (haver grande discrepância no emsemble)


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2014 às 13:39)

Boa tarde. 
Esta segunda há hipóteses de nevar no Gerês? Estava pensar dar um salto a Brufe e gostava de apanhar uma paisagem mais alegre


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (11 Jan 2014 às 13:47)

Paula disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Esta segunda há hipóteses de nevar no Gerês? Estava pensar dar um salto a Brufe e gostava de apanhar uma paisagem mais alegre



No gerês pode contar com neve provavelmente acima dos 900 metros de altitude na segunda


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2014 às 22:33)

cenário interessante para o próximo sábado!


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (11 Jan 2014 às 22:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> cenário interessante para o próximo sábado!



até pode ser, mas depois...não nos livramos do AA


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2014 às 22:58)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> até pode ser, mas depois...não nos livramos do AA



Isso significa que deve haver pouca precipitação no sábado...


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2014 às 00:18)

Boas noites...
Quanto á previsão convectiva, a partir da noite de Domingo e na  2f parece que teremos uma nova situação de algum interesse focada no NW.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma forte ondulação desde de NW e cruza o território, com T500hpa<-25ºC no norte e parte do centro de PT continental.
Circulação forte na proximidade do jet deverá criar um ambiente com alguma dinâmica e shear.

Á superfície, depois da passagem da frente fria ( pouco activa segundo os modelos), ar polar marítimo é ejectado para leste desde o Atlantico.
Durante a noite de Dom-2f, em resposta a uma área de forçamento dinâmico associada á perturbação em altura, uma pequena ondulação surge, com uma rotação do fluxo de novo para WSW/SW.

Algum retorno de energia é esperado, com dewpoints que sobem para 8-10ºC...este ar maritimo mais energético deverá em conjunto com o ar polar frio e mais seco em altura  gerar perto de 500J/Kg de CAPE.

Os gradientes de densidade nos níveis médios manteem-se bons, o que se traduz num TTindex perto de 55 previstos para o Porto.

Este ambiente é favorável a convecção pontualmente moderada a forte tendo em conta a baixa espessura geopotencial.

A ondulação á sfc + a perturbação em altura deverão gerar algum forçamento dimamico, mas os modelos colocam esta actividade muito restrita ao extremo NW.
No entanto, mais para sul, a convergência costeira e o aquecimento diurno junto á costa  deverão gerar actividade compensando um pouco a falta de forçamento.

A circulação em altura deverá gerar uns 15-25m/s de 0-6 shear, com algum caracter rotacional em especial na franja litoral, onde helicidade até 100-200m2/s2  nos primeiros 3km deverá criar um ambiente favorável a alguma rotação nos updrafts.


Em resumo, espera-se um ambiente favorável a convecção pontualmente forte e organizada, as células mais fortes poderão gerar granizo e precip pontualmente forte, assim como algumas rajadas/microburst ou até mesmo uma tromba/gustnado.
Por este motivo lanço um nível amarelo para o NW...a instabilidade ainda que decente não é suficiente para garantir um nível laranja.









Cinzento
-Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo
- Rajadas
- Tromba de agua


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2014 às 00:31)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites...
> Quanto á previsão convectiva, a partir da noite de Domingo e na  2f parece que teremos uma nova situação de algum interesse focada no NW.



Acrescentar... possibilidade de queda de neve em cotas acima dos 800/1000 metros, segundo o IPMA.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2014 às 00:44)

Acabei de observar o GFS e parece que vai estar muito frio a partir do meio da próxima semana, e talvez haja neve em cotas baixas. Vamos lá ver como evolui a situação, as cotas são interessantes, falta alguma precipitação...


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2014 às 00:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Acrescentar... possibilidade de queda de neve em cotas acima dos 800/1000 metros, segundo o IPMA.



Certamente, talvez neve um bocado jeitoso no Geres-Marão a cotas 800-1000m, prevê-se um bom bocado de precipitação, frio em altura...poderia surgir uma ou outra acumulação assim mais interessante


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jan 2014 às 10:34)

Pessoal, em termos de neve acredito em cotas acima dos 800 metros, mas na região de trás os montes acredito em cotas cerca de 600 metros, já que querem neve.

Relativamente a chuva e no que toca ao Algarve, até Quarta dificilmente choverá mais do que uns chuviscos, e depois disso ainda existe imensa incerteza nos modelos sendo que os ensemble de hoje ainda estão mais confusos do que no dia de ontem ....

E por isso teremos que aguarda mais umas 2 runs pelo menos ...


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2014 às 11:14)

Para amanhã não creio que a cota de neve baixe de forma relevante, o frio em altitude não será muito, a circulação é de oeste, bastante húmida e a precipitação prevista é residual nos momentos mais frios. Não acredito em acumulação abaixo dos 1000 m nas próximas horas.

Cotas mais baixas poderemos ter, e com as devidas reservas devido a ainda estar a muitas horas de distância, no final da semana que vem. Nessa altura haverá mais frio em altitude, duradouro, e com a possibilidade de se isolar uma depressão nas nossas proximidades, e consequentemente originar uma circulação mais fechada e com ventos de quadrantes mais favoráveis. Nesses dias, e a manterem-se as condições previstas, já arriscaria numa cota de acumulação entre os 600 e os 800 m no Nordeste e eventualmente nas serras mais próximas ao litoral, no Norte do país. Mas ainda falta muito tempo e os modelos têm andado muito voláteis nos últimos tempos.

Independentemente dessa volatilidade parece já assegurada uma semana de alguma instabilidade, com grande parte da precipitação a cair em regime de aguaceiros, podendo o Sol espreitar durante alguns períodos (e nisto faz-se a distinção para a semana passada em que metade do país não chegou a ver o Sol). A partir do próximo fim-de-semana é muito provável que regresse o tempo seco, com noites de inversão térmica, devido à proximidade do Anticiclone dos Açores.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jan 2014 às 18:47)

Pois o cenário que está agora em causa é o que já tinha visto à uns dias atrás, ou seja o provável regresso do AA após este episódio húmido que já vem desde meados de Dezembro. Aqui na região Sul como não apanhámos logo o  comboio vamos andar sempre em deficit e tão cedo não se vislumbra uma mudança. Os dois modelos apontam agora o regresso do AA após a próxima semana sendo que aqui a Sul pouco deverá chover até lá.


----------



## cova beira (12 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

o europeu vem cheio de força que grande entrada de noroeste a 144 vamos aguardar.


----------



## cova beira (12 Jan 2014 às 19:09)

-30 500hpa  a sul do algarve as 150 horas modelo europeu


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jan 2014 às 19:11)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois o cenário que está agora em causa é o que já tinha visto à uns dias atrás, ou seja o provável regresso do AA após este episódio húmido que já vem desde meados de Dezembro. Aqui na região Sul como não apanhámos logo o  comboio vamos andar sempre em deficit e tão cedo não se vislumbra uma mudança. Os dois modelos apontam agora o regresso do AA após a próxima semana sendo que aqui a Sul pouco deverá chover até lá.



Vou ser sincero, com a chuva que ainda pode cair esta noite, alguns farrapos na Terça e depois ao final de Quarta até Sábado acho que pode acumular mais ou menos uns 50 mm. Se a entrada for mais para oeste teremos mais chances. 

As frentes serão muito rápidas a passar por isso a chuva que venha a cair será muito concentrada, mas isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas.
Para nós Algarvios o GFS parece ser mais favorável com aquela depressão que se forma na Sexta do que o ECM !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2014 às 19:22)

cova beira disse:


> o europeu vem cheio de força que grande entrada de noroeste a 144 vamos aguardar.



Interessante! E não está sozinho:
















Depois da banhada do inicio desta semana... vamos aguardar com serenidade, veremos o que diz o GFS das 18Z.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

Realmente o ECM não está sozinho, e é de facto muito interessante, poderíamos ter cotas muito baixas... Vamos aguardar, será que é desta?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Interessante! E não está sozinho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não caiam na ilusão... Amanha ou depois os modelos já não mostrarão nada disso!

A seguir a esta fase chuvosa deverá ocorrer numa pausa mais ou menos prolongada da precipitação, para um período mais seco e frio...


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Jan 2014 às 20:07)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Não caiam na ilusão... Amanha ou depois os modelos já não mostrarão nada disso!
> 
> A seguir a esta fase chuvosa deverá ocorrer numa pausa mais ou menos prolongada da precipitação, para um período mais seco e frio...



Concordo com a postura do sunnyrainy, mas compreendo o entusiasmo dos colegas "da neve". Para eles esta saída é interessante. Mas... (já explico)

Hoje houve um post excelente, aqui, do David SF. Em poucas linhas e numa linguagem clara fez o "birds view" da situação. (leiam o post dele se não o fizeram). E uma das coisas q o david aponta, e muito bem é o desacerto dos modelos. O o David chama-lhe volatilidade. Eles andam mas é aos papeis.

por isso a excitação da neve para dia 18 pode ser prematura.

Uma coisa bem mais clara é o AA parecer querer vir ai... ainda é cedo mas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2014 às 20:35)

c.bernardino disse:


> Concordo com a postura do sunnyrainy, mas compreendo o entusiasmo dos colegas "da neve". Para eles esta saída é interessante. Mas... (já explico)
> 
> Hoje houve um post excelente, aqui, do David SF. Em poucas linhas e numa linguagem clara fez o "birds view" da situação. (leiam o post dele se não o fizeram). E uma das coisas q o david aponta, e muito bem é o desacerto dos modelos. O o David chama-lhe volatilidade. Eles andam mas é aos papeis.
> 
> ...



Creio que não se trata de ilusão ou não! 
Estamos a comentar os modelos, creio ser isso que se pretende neste tópico, muitas vezes a malta entusiasma-se, contra mim falo, mas neste momento não estamos a inventar nada, a possibilidade está lá... pode deixar de estar e estamos cá precisamente para discutir isso!


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jan 2014 às 20:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Creio que não se trata de ilusão ou não!
> Estamos a comentar os modelos, creio ser isso que se pretende neste tópico, muitas vezes a malta entusiasma-se, contra mim falo, mas neste momento não estamos a inventar nada, a possibilidade está lá... pode deixar de estar e estamos cá precisamente para discutir isso!



Eu acredito talvez que o sábado seja já em parte seco para o todo frio que está modelado, e como tal acumulação de neve deverá ser pouca, talvez sejam uns meros aguaceiros como de costume, até porque cá no nosso cantinho é raro o frio se cruzar com a precipitação. Mas para além disso para já o GFS só aponta para cotas médias, não assim tão baixas. Acredito que nem os tais +-600m  fazem o Caramulo ficar pintalgado. Mas eu nem vou criar grande expectativa porque depois acontece como na semana passada onde as saídas apontavam para 200m e depois de um momento para o outro o frio resolveu ir dar uma volta...


----------



## Brito (12 Jan 2014 às 22:49)

Estou convencido que teremos uma segunda quinzena de janeiro interessante, bem


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

Boa noite.
No meu ponte de vista, nsa sexta e no sábado aínda com grande incerteza poderá haver precipitação fraca, pontualmte moderada e que deverá ser de neve entre os 600 a 900m dependendo da localização e intensidade da precipitação, não deverá ser nada de especial em relação a acumulações. Em relação aos dias seguintes aínda com mais incerteza penso que existe um clara tendência haver tempo mais estável com o anticiclone a posicionar-se onde nós normalmente não gostamos!


----------



## aoc36 (12 Jan 2014 às 23:05)

Para um leigo como eu, o que poderá vir a caminho se isto se tornar realidade?


----------



## martinus (12 Jan 2014 às 23:29)

aoc36 disse:


> Para um leigo como eu, o que poderá vir a caminho se isto se tornar realidade?



Um solzinho de tarde, um belo luar de noite e algumas geadas pela manhã.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (12 Jan 2014 às 23:36)

Não querendo desanimar ninguém, mas penso que a partir de sábado podemos dizer adeus à precipitação por este mês em Portugal continental. AA vai se mantendo a cada saída dos modelos. Pode ser que em Fevereiro possamos ter mais eventos mais fortes no que diz respeito à neve.
Quanto ao sul o AA apenas vai agravar a situação.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Não querendo desanimar ninguém, mas penso que a partir de sábado podemos dizer adeus à precipitação por este mês em Portugal continental. AA vai se mantendo a cada saída dos modelos. Pode ser que em Fevereiro possamos ter mais eventos mais fortes no que diz respeito à neve.
> Quanto ao sul o AA apenas vai agravar a situação.



Nem mais! Mas veremos o que vai acontecendo


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jan 2014 às 23:57)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Não querendo desanimar ninguém, mas penso que a partir de sábado podemos dizer adeus à precipitação por este mês em Portugal continental. AA vai se mantendo a cada saída dos modelos. Pode ser que em Fevereiro possamos ter mais eventos mais fortes no que diz respeito à neve.
> Quanto ao sul o AA apenas vai agravar a situação.



Se isto se mantiver como está previsto para esta semana ainda espero que este mês chegue á média mensal para o mês de Janeiro que na normal 81-2010, nem é nada de especial. Ou seja espero no final desta semana ter no minimo uns 50 mm, e muito sobretudo ao dia de Sexta Feira !


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Não querendo desanimar ninguém, mas penso que a partir de sábado podemos dizer adeus à precipitação por este mês em Portugal continental. AA vai se mantendo a cada saída dos modelos. Pode ser que em Fevereiro possamos ter mais eventos mais fortes no que diz respeito à neve.
> Quanto ao sul o AA apenas vai agravar a situação.



E Fevereiro traz-nos sempre boas recordações aqui "por cima" no que diz respeito à neve. Antes disso, uns dias solarengos e umas boas geadas até vão fazer bem aos nossos terrenos agrícolas!!


----------



## james (13 Jan 2014 às 00:26)

u[QpeloUOTE=MaurícioMoreira;408255]Não querendo desanimar ninguém, mas penso que a partir de sábado podemos dizer adeus à precipitação por este mês em Portugal continental. AA vai se mantendo a cada saída dos modelos. Pode ser que em Fevereiro possamos ter mais eventos mais fortes no que diz respeito à neve.
Quanto ao sul o AA apenas vai agravar a situação.[/QUOTE]

Tantas certezas ainda a tantos dias de distancia ! ! !

Por acaso penso que para o Norte , pelo menos ,  o anticiclone ainda nao nos vai visitar para ja . . .


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2014 às 16:18)

Esta Run das 12Z do GFS seria bastante interessante para o nordeste...se hoje fosse quarta-feira!


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2014 às 19:13)

Muito boa saída do europeu...!


----------



## Aurélio (13 Jan 2014 às 19:36)

Penso ter sido uma run que agrada a toda gente ... e põe na duvida se depois disto, teremos o AA ou um pronlogamento ou intensificação de um Anticiclone Escandinavo !


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2014 às 19:44)

A partir de 4f entramos num regime perturbado de NW...

O AA coloca-se a SW, e uma fronteira de massas de ar estabelece-se entre o Atlantico e a Peninsula...algumas perturbações interessantes poderão surgir neste padrão.







Veremos..


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Jan 2014 às 20:12)

Interessante está também a situação do vortex polar, os modelos (GFS, ECMWF) mostram novos aquecimentos para a estratosfera ao longo do mês.











O GFS no segundo painel tem mostrado continuação deste cenário, com um eventual aquecimento mais intenso que os anteriores a ocorrer no final de Janeiro.

Portanto a tendência será favorável à subida de pressão nas latitudes elevadas.

Está aqui um paper interessante sobre este assunto (ver figura 10):
http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/JCLI3996.1


----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2014 às 20:43)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Interessante está também a situação do vortex polar, os modelos (GFS, ECMWF) mostram novos aquecimentos para a estratosfera ao longo do mês.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isto pode levar finalmente a um Inverno frio e 'nevado' na Europa?? Estou ansiosamente à espera que caia neve na Bélgica.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

Quando temos anomalias de temperatura em várias partes da europa de até +10ºC não se pode esperar que faça grande frio aqui. Temos de aguardar que o inverno abrande na américa do norte.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2014 às 21:32)

Agreste disse:


> Quando temos anomalias de temperatura em várias partes da europa de até +10ºC não se pode esperar que faça grande frio aqui. Temos de aguardar que o inverno abrande na américa do norte.



O problema é o aguardar.

É notório que a duração do dia solar está a aumentar fortemente, isto quer dizer noites mais curtas.

É óbvio que a europa está com temperaturas acima da média. Isso quer dizer que há uma grande inércia térmica.

Estamos quase a entrar na 2a metade de janeiro. Até na ucrânia só agora parece *começar* a nevar... (foi o que me disseram hoje)


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2014 às 22:07)

Recordar 12 de fevereiro de 1983. 

Estava a ser uma pastilha suporífera e estes 4-5 dias mudaram a perspectiva.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (13 Jan 2014 às 22:38)

Aonde posso consultar os modelos ECMWF E GFS sem ser do fórum ?

No fórum nem sempre dá para consultar


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

Agreste disse:


> Recordar 12 de fevereiro de 1983.
> 
> Estava a ser uma pastilha suporífera e estes 4-5 dias mudaram a perspectiva.



isso foi para deixar o pessoal 

foi uma entrada fria e tanto. Claro que pode acontecer. Qual é a sua probabilidade?
Quantos anos tiveste de recuar? 30?

Eu posso recordar Fevereiro de 1983 ... e acima de tudo o dezembro que o antecedeu, com 10 dias com temp negativas em Lisboa (850hPa). ATé no algarve tivemos temp negativas (850hPa).

e neste dezembro de 2013?

compara 2014 com 1983 não sei se é bem comparável. Sorry. 

Mas sim... pode acontecer.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2014 às 22:54)

c.bernardino disse:


> O problema é o aguardar.
> 
> É notório que a duração do dia solar está a aumentar fortemente, isto quer dizer noites mais curtas.
> 
> ...



Mas de facto este anticiclone agora no final do mês só vem comprometer mais a situação, principalmente para quem quer ver neve a cotas baixas como eu.

Na minha ótica um bom evento de cotas baixas de neve, só poderá ocorrer dentro de aproximadamente mais um mês, ou seja meados de Fevereiro para aí até a terceira semana do respetivo mês. Porque depois destas datas, só se houver um milagre que traga a neve. 

Mas é melhor não desesperar.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2014 às 22:58)

Falando em séries largas e períodos de retorno...



> Novembro caracterizou-se como um mês frio e extremamente seco, com valores da temperatura do ar e da quantidade de precipitação inferiores aos valores normais.
> 
> O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 11.75 °C, foi inferior ao valor normal em -0.62 °C. Os valores médios da temperatura mínima e máxima do ar também foram inferiores ao valores normais com anomalias de -1.02 °C e -0.20 °C, respetivamente. Desde 1931, *valores da temperatura mínima inferiores ao valor médio de novembro de 2013 ocorreram apenas em cerca de 30% dos anos.*
> 
> ...


----------



## james (13 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

Esse fevereiro de 83 ja e uma lenda . tambem nao peco tanto . . .

Os modelos parecem de facto a vir modelando umas entradas frias , penso que as proximas saidas serao determinantes , aguardo com alguma expectativa . . .

Porem  , mesmo com entradas propicias a bons nevoes , o nosso problema e velho - temos ate uma boa latitude , temos frio , contudo frio e precipitacao andam boa parte das vezes desencontrados .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

james disse:


> Esse fevereiro de 83 ja e uma lenda . tambem nao peco tanto . . .
> 
> Os modelos parecem de facto a vir modelando umas entradas frias , penso que as proximas saidas serao determinantes , aguardo com alguma expectativa . . .
> 
> Porem  , mesmo com entradas propicias a bons nevoes , o nosso problema e velho - temos ate uma boa latitude , temos frio , contudo frio e precipitacao andam boa parte das vezes desencontrados .



Talvez não seja o espaço mais adequado, mas por que motivo é que esta situação do frio não se cruzar geralmente com a precipitação, acontece tantas vezes em Portugal? Existe algum fator que determine este problema ou é puro acaso?


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (13 Jan 2014 às 23:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Talvez não seja o espaço mais adequado, mas por que motivo é que esta situação do frio não se cruzar geralmente com a precipitação, acontece tantas vezes em Portugal? Existe algum fator que determine este problema?



principalmente porque os pós frontais nunca são grande coisa penso eu...


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2014 às 23:22)

A combinação que precisamos é muito difícil... misturar ar seco e frio do interior da europa com ar marítimo mais temperado. Geralmente prevalecem as geadas e o ar seco do interior da europa.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2014 às 23:22)

Agreste disse:


> Falando em séries largas e períodos de retorno...



Camarada, o que eu li foi a análise do mês de novembro. nada tem a ver períodos de retorno. O que posso retirar deste texto sobre períodos de retorno. E mesmo que retirasse a noçaõ de retorno é claramente probabilistica.

É mais do que óbvio que novembro foi mais frio que o normal. 

E porquê porque foi sequíssimo. basta não teres nuvens e pimba!

Isto está a ficar um pouco de off topic  ... ma non troppo.

Os modelos andam, como podemos constatar, a antever entradas semifrias  a prazo de 8 dias mas sempre adiadas e a voltar atrás. 
Para ser honesto eles andam todos muito desacertados.

Nota: por favor, eu não sou um amante de neve nem nada que se pareça, por favor.

dêem-me é céu limpo para ir fazer observ astronómicas e comer uns petiscos à terra do meteoalentejo (que está sequíssima, pelo que me contam os amigos de lá)


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2014 às 23:39)

Camarada, repare nas expressões que são usadas no relatório de novembro...

_...valores da temperatura mínima inferiores ao valor médio de novembro de 2013 ocorreram apenas em cerca de 30% dos anos.

...os valores diários da temperatura (mínima e máxima) foram, na generalidade do território, inferiores aos valores que apenas ocorrem em 10% dos casos. 

...classificar o mês como extremamente seco (cerca de 20% em relação ao valor médio), sendo o 4º novembro mais seco dos últimos 83 anos (depois de novembro de 1981, de 1958 e de 2001)._

Em invernos normais não há meses extremos. Se estamos a caminho de alguma coisa grande não faço a menor ideia mas para estarmos temos de sair fora das médias. Falar em 4º mes mais seco dos últimos 83 anos é uma série larga.


----------



## cova beira (14 Jan 2014 às 00:28)

ultima saída do gfs começa a haver uma colagem ao europeu observando os ensembles a saída determinista é muito mais quente que a maioria dos ensembles
uma entrada destas com o frio habitual na terra nova e gronelandia traria a iso -2 a -4 com facilidade mas está a acontecer aquilo que referi à dois dias atrás, ainda assim o europeu continua a modelar muito frio a 500 hpa.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jan 2014 às 09:44)

Bom dia, 

O modelo Canguru de seu nome ECM dá mais uma grande salto, colando-se completamente ao GFS no médio prazo (após as 120h) e no longo prazo com o retorno do AA ás nossas paragens !
Mesmo no curto prazo o modelo mudou bastante face ao dia de ontem, subindo bastante a pressão inicialmente prevista e basicamente colou ao GFS, nada que não seja habitual em especial nos ultimos tempos !

Assim sendo amanhã deverá ser um dia bastante chuvoso a norte com precipitação total acumulada acima dos 40 a 60 mm a norte e entre 20 a 40 mm na zona centro, e 5 a 10 mm no Algarve.

O dia de Quinta deverá ser mais calmo com alguns aguaceiros em especial a norte e centro.

Na Sexta e no Sábado a prespectiva no dia de hoje, senão voltar a mudar drasticamente como tem sido hábito por estes dias, de um dia instável e bastante convectivo em especial no litoral com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas, que se poderão extender até á manhão do dia de Sábado.

Parece que o dia de Sexta é o que nos dará hipóteses de sairmos da cepa torta aqui por estas bandas !


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2014 às 09:46)

A única situação de sudoeste em todo o tempo que levamos desde outubro. A ver se chove bem.


----------



## Beric D (14 Jan 2014 às 10:30)

Boas!

Existe algum local onde se possam ver aquelas imagens de satélite onde é possível ver onde existem acumulações de neve!?

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## godzila (14 Jan 2014 às 11:11)

Beric D disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Existe algum local onde se possam ver aquelas imagens de satélite onde é possível ver onde existem acumulações de neve!?
> 
> Obrigado desde já!



Bom dia, fiquei sem saber muito bem o que o amigo pretendia ao pedir imagens de satélite da acumulação de neve.
Se pretende uma imagem da previsão de acumulação de neve, deve consultar esta pagina:
http://es.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib

De pretende ver uma imagem real da península ibérica atualizada todos os dias, onde se pode ver a neve, no caso de a haver, pode consultar esta página: 
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Spain
A primeira imagem é uma foto normal em cores verdadeiras, a segunda imagem é tirada em cores falsas para realçar a neve.


----------



## Beric D (14 Jan 2014 às 11:20)

Era algo como o que est no segundo link! J por aqui tinha visto imagens do género e gostava de saber onde as arranjavam!

Obrigado!


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2014 às 12:06)

Parece-me que as serras do Norte ficarão pintadas de branco para o final da semana, no entanto para cotas mais baixas falta frio nas camadas inferiores da atmosfera...


----------



## boneli (14 Jan 2014 às 13:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece-me que as serras do Norte ficarão pintadas de branco para o final da semana, no entanto para cotas mais baixas falta frio nas camadas inferiores da atmosfera...



Pois, os modelos já foram um pouco melhores quanto á cota de neve, no entanto como ainda falta algum tempo pode ser que volte a melhorar. Caso contrário só os locais habituais (800/1000 metros) é que vão ficar pintados de branco.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (14 Jan 2014 às 14:09)

Para mim é suficiente  vamos ver como corre desta vez, os outros episódios ficaram marcados por muita queda de neve e pouca acumulação. Creio que deve-se aos valores de humidade serem demasiado altos aqui.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2014 às 15:22)

Boas tardes...

Uma frente fria deverá afectar PT continental amanhã pela tarde/noite, seguindo-se um pós frontal razoavelmente activo no dia de 5f.

*
Sinóptica*

*Amanhã* uma perturbação em altura aproxima-se, e afecta em especial o norte e centro.
Ar frio e uma circulação vigorosa nos níveis altos e médios deverão proporcionar instabilidade e shear.

Á superfície uma massa de ar marítimo ( dew 11-13ºC) é puxada á frente da frente fria.

Os modelos globais não desenvolvem muito CAPE, mas os mesoescalares simulam uma faixa de CAPE até 500J/Kg mesmo na linha frontal, onde se dá um bom overlay entre ar frio em altura, ar relativamente quente á sfc e uma dinâmica interessante com forçamento dinâmico e shear decentes.

0-6shear até 20-30m/s e DLS até 70kts com caracter unidirecional, e um fluxo tendendo para alguma perpendicularidade á linha frontal são favoráveis a uma ou outra estrutura em arco, ou um segmento frontal mais activo, capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva e alguma rajada severa.

Á media que a frente se desloca para sul do Tejo, o suporte dinâmico afasta-se para NE, pelo que a frente perde intensidade á medida  que acaba de cruzar o sul durante a noite.

Coloco um nível amarelo no norte e centro, esp. litoral, por alguma rajada severa ou precipitação pontualmente excessiva...a confiança num nível mais alto é baixa devido ao caracter mesoescalar complexo, que torna a previsão algo complicada.

*5f, * uma nova ondulação em altura entra pelo norte e centro, com perto de -30ºC aos 500hpa.
Á superfície o fluxo de W arrasta ar polar marítimo.

A presença de alguma humidade nos níveis baixos, e aquecimento diurno, deverão gerar uns 400-800J/Kg de CAPE, com TT índex na ordem dos 55.

Convecção pontualmente forte deverá desenvolver-se...shear modeado  ainda estará presente ao longo do vale do tejo, ao longo da circulação na periferia da bolsa de ar frio.

Algumas células pontualmente fortes gerarão algum risco de granizo e rajadas, e em menor grau precipitação forte e alguma tromba de agua.

Um nível amarelo é colocado no litoral N e Centro, e partes do vale do Tejo, por granizo e alguma rajada.
Na região NW poderá ter de ser feito um update para um nível laranja marginal caso o nowcasting revele condições para convecção mais forte e concentrada, capaz de gerar granizo mais severo e algum downburst.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precip. pontualmente forte
- Granizo
- Rajadas


----------



## ppereira (14 Jan 2014 às 16:10)

Saída de sonho para o próximo fim de semna na run GFS12Z


----------



## dlourenco (14 Jan 2014 às 16:26)

ppereira disse:


> Saída de sonho para o próximo fim de semna na run GFS12Z



brutal, ja perdi o numero de vezes que apareceram saidas assim, ate ja apareceu cota 0 no litoral... a seguir a tendência, amanhã isso desaparece tudo


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2014 às 16:33)

No litoral o frio não é suficiente... no interior o vento também não ajuda. É preciso que a depressão passe a oeste de Lisboa.


----------



## cardu (14 Jan 2014 às 16:51)

Agreste disse:


> No litoral o frio não é suficiente... no interior o vento também não ajuda. É preciso que a depressão passe a oeste de Lisboa.



a malta tem que perceber que para nevar a cota zero no litoral tem que haver uma iso -4 ou -6 a 850 hpa.... de resto a neve é sempre acima dos 600 a 700 metros ....

antigamente também sonhava porque não sabia ler os modelos, agora já sou muito mais realista e se quero ver neve, basta ir a Montalegre.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2014 às 17:05)

A situação não era má de todo se existisse frio no interior da península ou em frança que pudesse ser arrastado até aqui para combinar bem com o ar marítimo... 

Olhando para mais de 7 dias... grandes movimentos das massas de ar.


----------



## ppereira (14 Jan 2014 às 17:09)

Para Manteigas, entre sexta e domingo, 43mm de precipitação com neve a cotas entre os 1200 e os 600 m 
era mesmo um grande fim de semana!!!


----------



## boneli (14 Jan 2014 às 17:23)

Ora ai está!!! Ultima saída do GFS volta a colocar frio para o final desta semana e com as cotas a descerem mais um pouco! Não me vou adiantar mais porque da maneira que isto anda prefiro esperar por mais 2 dias!!!! 

Mas que estou a gostar lá isso estou!


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Jan 2014 às 18:22)

boas o q será de esperar para os proximos dias?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jan 2014 às 18:29)

De facto assim já dá para sonhar!

Dando um giro rápido pelos modelos temos isto:

*GFS:*







*GME:*






*JMA:*






*ECMWF* a actualizar!


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2014 às 18:43)

Bem, mas que saída esta do GFS  parecia um evento normal...mas penso que não sera bem assim  agora e esperar pelo modelo europeu para ver se segue a tendência


----------



## LousadaMeteo (14 Jan 2014 às 19:00)

Com esta ultima saída e imaginando que se irá concretizar o que vai poderá acontecer relativamente a neve?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (14 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Com esta ultima saída e imaginando que se irá concretizar o que vai poderá acontecer relativamente a neve?



Creio que não irá acontecer nada de extraordinário em relação à neve (poderá nevar nas cotas habituais)... Embora o tempo venha a estar instavel!
A acompanhar


----------



## bigfire (14 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

Pelo que parece, as cotas poderiam ser relativamente mais baixas, não sei se existirá algum fator relevante para que as mesmas subissem mais do que aquilo que os modelos apresentam. É verdade que está bastante atrativo, mas é melhor esperar mais 1 ou 2 dias, para perceber a consistência dos modelos, porque eles ultimamente tem sido mete-tira-mete-tira, o melhor é mesmo aguardar


----------



## usoldier (14 Jan 2014 às 19:08)

Segundo estas saídas o que poderíamos esperar para o litoral centro a essa data ?


----------



## cova beira (14 Jan 2014 às 19:41)

boa acumulação de frio na noite de quinta feira para entrar os aguaceiros de madrugada com vento sudeste leste a cota poderá ser mais baixa do que o esperado.

europeu mantem iso 0 até tarde de 6ª no interior


----------



## cactus (14 Jan 2014 às 20:00)

Para nevar á cota zero , teríamos que ter a iso -4 no mínimo , era garantido , não é o caso desta vez , ao que parece andaremos pela iso 0 . Mas estas coisas de meteorologia são sempre imprevisíveis ...


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

cactus disse:


> Para nevar á cota zero , teríamos que ter a iso -4 no mínimo , era garantido , não é o caso desta vez , ao que parece andaremos pela iso 0 . Mas estas coisas de meteorologia são sempre imprevisíveis ...



Concordo consigo e com outros companheiros.
É necessário mais frio em altitude para neve a cotas baixas. 
E frio à superficie para haver acumulados.

Agora que li os comentários só quero acrescentar que esta saida operacional é o cenário mais  frio do ensemble. Pode ocorrer mas.... 



vejam que para dia 19 e seguintes a linha preta está baixo de todas as outras. Excepto na precipitação ... que está acima. ou seja esta saida é muito optimista para o frio e para a precipitação. Ideal para sonhar. 
(apesar de eu não ligar nenhuma à neve)


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2014 às 20:43)

Penso que neste evento cotas muito baixas serão difíceis, a meu ver talvez acima dos 600/700 metros no período de mais frio,os locais habituais poderão ver boas acumulações assim haja precipitação significativa.

E nevar à cota 0 muito menos, para isso acontecer, mesmo sem acumulação, só em condições muito específicas ( e raras ) com mais frio instalado, precipitação, e uma circulação de Norte, ou melhor ainda, continental, de Nordeste..

Algo deste género:























Neste já longínquo ano de 1983 nevou bem à cota 0 aqui no Porto, com acumulação nos telhados e jardins.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=12&month=2&year=1983&hour=0&map=0&mode=0



Ao que tudo indica será uma entrada de Noroeste, com componente marítima, portanto neve ( com acumulação) apenas nos locais habituais, até podem ocorrer surpresas e durante aguaceiros mais intensos a cota descer um pouco..mas não creio que baixe dos 500/600 m.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2014 às 20:59)

Boas!

Mesmo para Bragança da experiência que tenho é que entradas de Noroeste acabam muitas vezes não em nevões mas sim em desilusões, a não ser que já exista bastante frio seco previamente bem instalado nos dias anteriores à chegada de precipitação.

Mas vamos acompanhando os modelos com calma e logo veremos o que isto vai dar.


----------



## MicaMito (14 Jan 2014 às 22:42)

domingo dão as 8:00 am 989 mbar para a minha zona  e o vento e rajadas não são nada de especial será que vai haver algum  fenomeno fora do normal é que a pressão é tão baixa e é exatamente quando faz um ano do temporal do ano passado!


----------



## darque_viana (14 Jan 2014 às 22:45)

Boa noite a todos,

Não entendendo muito da matéria, alguém me poderá adiantar o que se espera para a manhã do próximo Domingo? Tenho uma meia maratona para fazer aqui em Viana e não me estava a apetecer nada levar com chuva e vento 

Já agora um aparte, faz hoje 27 anos que nevou pela última vez, em grande quantidade, aqui pela região. Fica um link com fotografias de Viana caiada de branco, para os mais curiosos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.1446732435541774&type=3


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Jan 2014 às 22:48)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que neste evento cotas muito baixas serão difíceis, a meu ver talvez acima dos 600/700 metros no período de mais frio,os locais habituais poderão ver boas acumulações assim haja precipitação significativa.
> 
> E nevar à cota 0 muito menos, para isso acontecer, mesmo sem acumulação, só em condições muito específicas ( e raras ) com mais frio instalado, precipitação, e uma circulação de Norte, ou melhor ainda, continental, de Nordeste..
> 
> ...



Pelo que dizem os mais antigos, este dia foi um momento único em Mangualde (550m/600m), um nevão a sério.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (14 Jan 2014 às 23:55)

Bem está visto que o tema de conversa neste tópico vai ser durante algum tempo " quando é que te vais embora querido AA?" 

Já agora, aproveitando o facto de terem falado de Fevereiro de 1983, alguém me sabe dizer como foi esse inverno no que diz respeito a temperaturas precipitação , etc? Seria interessante analisar como se reuniram as condições para tal nevão a cotas tão baixas. Como é que apareceu aqui no nosso cantinho -35ºC a 500hPa e -6 a 850 hPa?


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

Começo a recear que a possibilidade de neve a cotas médias/ ''semi-baixas'' está ir por água abaixo. Pelo menos na saída das 18h do GFS, as cotas de neve subiram bastante.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (15 Jan 2014 às 00:26)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Começo a recear que a possibilidade de neve a cotas médias/ ''semi-baixas'' está ir por água abaixo. Pelo menos na saída das 18h do GFS, as cotas de neve subiram bastante.



Acredito que subam mais ainda, na minha opinião a neve vai ficar pelos 900/1000 metros, acho que falta frio a 850hPa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 01:47)

Eu só espero que o anti-ciclone não se decida hospedar por muito tempo em Fevereiro. Caso sim, as zonas baixas podem esquecer por mais um ano a neve. E falo em Fevereiro, porque não estou a ver nada de especial para o resto deste mês.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Jan 2014 às 02:30)

MicaMito disse:


> domingo dão as 8:00 am 989 mbar para a minha zona  e o vento e rajadas não são nada de especial será que vai haver algum  fenomeno fora do normal é que a pressão é tão baixa e é exatamente quando faz um ano do temporal do ano passado!



Boa noite Caro MicaMito,

Como já foi dito várias vezes neste espaço, um valor baixo da pressão não diz grande coisa!!! um dos elementos mais importantes para termos uma noção aproximada do vento que poderá vir é o gradiente horizontal de pressão: se vires numa carta sinóptica um espaçamento entre as linhas muito reduzido é sinónimo de bastante vento ou seja quanto mais próximas as isóbaras entre si maior o aumento de pressão e mais fortes serão os ventos.

O que aconteceu o ano passado (Depressão Gong) de 18 para 19 de Janeiro 2013 foi uma situação bem diferente: a depressão cavou-se imenso em muito pouco tempo ao pé da nossa costa (a pressão chegou a baixar de mais de 20 hPa em menos de 12 horas!!!! Tratou-se duma ciclogénese explosiva.

Espero ter ajudado da melhor forma.

Cmps.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Jan 2014 às 08:40)

Cada vez mais me convenço que o que aí vem não é nada de especial. Neve só para as zonas do costume (e aínda não se sabe pois as temperaturas a 850 hpa estão cada vez menos "apelativas"). Alguma chuva será de esperar. Nada mais!
Coisas do nosso clima 

Talvez Fevereiro seja bem meelhor


----------



## rozzo (15 Jan 2014 às 11:10)

Realmente não vale a pena tanto alarido em torno da neve para os próximos dias. 

Excepção para quem vive ou passe em zonas altas, pois os acumulados de precipitação são razoáveis, e zonas acima dos 1000m poderão acabar por ter vários dias seguidos com neve e causar alguns transtornos.
De resto, pode nevar abaixo disso no Norte, não muito abaixo, mas dificilmente abaixo dos 600-800m, a não ser temporariamente. 
Há ainda alguma incerteza, especialmente Domingo, pois estão a ser modeladas ciclogéneses mais ou menos marcadas pelos modelos, mas muito incertas. 

Neste tipo de sistemas poucas centenas ou mesmo dezenas de km's fazem a diferença, e claro, no centro da depressão com núcleo mais frio pode sempre nevar abaixo do que a resolução do modelo consegue "ver". Mas é sempre algo curto espacialmente e temporalmente.

E não se deixem enganar pelas cartas muito azuis nos mapas do geopotencial aos 500hPa. De facto há bastante frio em altitude e um grande abaixamento do geopotencial, mas se forem ver bem as cartas aos 850hPa e claro nos níveis mais baixos, são entradas pouco frias nos níveis baixos, muito atlânticas. Excelentes para cotas altas sem dúvida, mas de resto e em termos de neve pouco mais darão em princípio, salvo uma ou outra surpresa, pelo menos tendo em conta a previsão actual.

Mais interessante será talvez a possibilidade de convecção e instabilidade à passagem dos dois núcleos depressionários, 6ª-feira e Domingo, que poderão dar alguma actividade interessante, e também ajudar a "encher" penicos no Sul, que bem anda a precisar.

Mas temos de acompanhar melhor, especialmente o evento de Domingo que ainda está muito incerto (o de 6ª já parece mais garantido e definido). Não descarto totalmente a possibilidade de ainda haver alguma mudança no sistema de Domingo que faça o núcleo passar mais a Sul e dar um bom evento a cotas médias no interior Norte e Centro, mas à partida parece-me pouco provável independentemente do trajecto, pois falta frio nos níveis baixos.










Já agora, a precipitação acumulada até ao final do dia de Domingo, mas mesmo isso está a mudar muito de acordo com as flutuações nas saídas em relação ao trajecto dos núcleos depressionários que se formam na fronteira entre as massas de ar...


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

Se tudo se mantiver como está Domingo será um dia de neve em Bragança!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (15 Jan 2014 às 14:50)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se tudo se mantiver como está Domingo será um dia de neve em Bragança!



Até domingo... Muita coisa muda. .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2014 às 16:39)

miséria de run corta no frio para o fim de semana..
como sempre ficamos a ver navios..


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 16:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> miséria de run corta na precipitação e no frio para o fim de semana..
> como sempre ficamos a ver navios..



Já Espanha tem cotas de neve jeitosinhas. Este mês está a ser bem pior que o do ano passado em termos de neve.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jan 2014 às 17:10)

Mas foi uma run muito interessante para quem gosta de temporais atlânticos... ainda é cedo, mas existe uma possibilidade de termos uma depressão mais cavada em PT continental, semelhante ao Gong do ano passado, no fim de semana. Para já menos cavada, mas temos de esperar, são situações que os modelos por vezes só começam a "ver" a partir das 80/100 horas.

Este tópico por vezes parece um muro de lamentações, se temos sol e frio é porque não há chuva, se temos chuva é porque não há frio e neve... nunca se está satisfeito. E quem quiser ver neve que se desloque às serras porque a cotas médias vai nevar e não é pouco!


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Jan 2014 às 17:15)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Mas foi uma run muito interessante para quem gosta de temporais atlânticos... ainda é cedo, mas existe uma possibilidade de termos uma depressão mais cavada em PT continental, semelhante ao Gong do ano passado, no fim de semana. Para já menos cavada, mas temos de esperar, são situações que os modelos por vezes só começam a "ver" a partir das 80/100 horas.
> 
> Este tópico por vezes parece um muro de lamentações, se temos sol e frio é porque não há chuva, se temos chuva é porque não há frio e neve... nunca se está satisfeito. E quem quiser ver neve que se desloque às serras porque a cotas médias vai nevar e não é pouco!



Onde é que serao as zonas mais afectadas?
e o que é o Gong?


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

celia salta disse:


> Onde é que serao as zonas mais afectadas?
> e o que é o Gong?



A tempestade gong foi aquele evento que ocorreu no dia 18 e 19 de Janeiro de 2013, quando ocorreram as rajadas de vento de 130Km/h em alguns locais. Tudo resultou de uma ciclogénese explosiva (muito rápida) ao largo da costa portuguesa, com níveis de hpa muito baixos. 

Corrijam-me se estiver a dizer disparates


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

celia salta disse:


> Onde é que serao as zonas mais afectadas?
> e o que é o Gong?



Como já disse o Mr. Neves, o Gong foi uma ciclogénese explosiva que ocorreu em Janeiro do ano passado. 

O evento para o fim de semana que falei ainda não é certo, pequenas mudanças podem fazer toda a diferença, para melhor ou pior. Desde o cavamento, o trajecto, etc. Ainda estamos a uns dias bons, só lá para Sexta-feira se poderá concluir mais alguma coisa. Nada de alarmismos portanto, apenas alertei para a possibilidade de uma depressão cavada nos vir a afectar no fim de semana.

EDIT: Estive a ver o ensemble do GFS e a coisa está mesmo bastante interessante de acompanhar. A saída principal do GFS não está sozinha, bem pelo contrário. Há apenas 4 ou 5 perturbações que não chegam a isolar uma depressão com o núcleo a percorrer PT continental. Nas outras 15/16 pertubações apenas varia o cavamento, que vai desde 970 a 990 hPa. O seu trajecto é mais ou menos consensual, com a depressão a fazer landfall sempre entre o norte e centro do país.

Diria por isso que há mesmo uma boa possibilidade de um evento um pouco mais severo que o habitual, mas volto a frisar que *ainda é muito cedo* para se tirar conclusões! Primeiro, vamos ver se os outros modelos também começam a modelar a possível depressão.


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jan 2014 às 20:12)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Como já disse o Mr. Neves, o Gong foi uma ciclogénese explosiva que ocorreu em Janeiro do ano passado.
> 
> O evento para o fim de semana que falei ainda não é certo, pequenas mudanças podem fazer toda a diferença, para melhor ou pior. Desde o cavamento, o trajecto, etc. Ainda estamos a uns dias bons, só lá para Sexta-feira se poderá concluir mais alguma coisa. Nada de alarmismos portanto, apenas alertei para a possibilidade de uma depressão cavada nos vir a afectar no fim de semana.
> 
> ...



bem visto Jorge mas gostaria de reforçar uma coisa muito importante que tu sabes, mas que tem de ser reforçado:

Neste momento os modelos mostram uma depressão modestamente cavada, quando comparada com o Gong. Como disse o Jorge isto será bem mais fraquito. Não vamos fazer muitos paralelismos entre "isto" e o Gong

O interessante é lembrar que foi exatamente o GFS a modelar melhor o Gong (se bem me lembro).


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jan 2014 às 20:42)

c.bernardino disse:


> bem visto Jorge mas gostaria de reforçar uma coisa muito importante que tu sabes, mas que tem de ser reforçado:
> 
> Neste momento os modelos mostram uma depressão modestamente cavada, quando comparada com o Gong. Como disse o Jorge isto será bem mais fraquito. Não vamos fazer muitos paralelismos entre "isto" e o Gong
> 
> O interessante é lembrar que foi exatamente o GFS a modelar melhor o Gong (se bem me lembro).



Sim, para já as semelhanças com o Gong estão na região onde se formou a depressão e no trajecto, isto é, a sinóptica é semelhante. A diferença, como já frisei e o c.bernardino reforçou, é que *para já* o cavamento não é explosivo como foi no caso do Gong.

De referir que há a possibilidade de cavar mais e tornar o caso mais sério, mas também de suceder o contrário. Tudo muito indefinido, portanto.

PS: Curiosamente, a depressão Gong vai fazer precisamente 1 ano no próximo fim de semana, quando pode acontecer o que temos falado! Mais uma semelhança...


----------



## ruka (15 Jan 2014 às 21:52)

coincidencias...


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2014 às 21:54)

Eu acho que a grande dúvida reside no local onde a depressão de sábado possa passar, parece-me uma depressão tão localizada que a incerteza vai permanecer.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Jan 2014 às 21:56)

ruka disse:


> coincidencias...



À primeira vista há aqui uma concidência Embora desta vez o gradiente de pressão seja bem mais "meiguinho". Vamos aguardar


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2014 às 21:57)

Mas em princípio deverá fazer landfall em Portugal!


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 22:00)

ruka disse:


> coincidencias...



Coincidência mesmo seria a ''tempestade'' vir nos mesmos dias do mês que o Gong.
E por acaso na última saída do GFS, a pressão aos 500hpa às 90h chega a 986hpa.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

Run das 18z do GFS nada favorável a Bragança, mais frio mas pouca precipitação. Vao ser uma situação para acompanhar por satélite!


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2014 às 22:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Coincidência mesmo seria a ''tempestade'' vir nos mesmos dias do mês que o Gong.
> E por acaso na última saída do GFS, *a pressão aos 500hpa às 90h chega a 986hpa*.



Desculpe, como disse?


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 22:13)

O GFS meteu mais vento nesta ultima saida.
É bom que nas proximas saidas seja retirada alguma intensidade do vento.

Por exemplo, na zona de Sagres, o mesmo modelo mete uma velocidade media de vento na ordem dos 80 km/h, uma brutalidade portanto.

Rajadas maximas


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jan 2014 às 22:17)

Geiras disse:


> > Post Original de Mr. Neves Ver Post
> > Coincidência mesmo seria a ''tempestade'' vir nos mesmos dias do mês que o Gong.
> > E por acaso na última saída do GFS, a pressão aos 500hpa às 90h chega a 986hpa.
> 
> ...



Havia de querer dizer pressão ao nível do mar, com certeza...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Havia de querer dizer pressão ao nível do mar, com certeza...



Sim era isso, peço desculpa pela imprecisão da frase.


----------



## meteoamador (15 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

Será que o Gerês terá boas acumulações este fim-de-semana?


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2014 às 23:29)

meteoamador disse:


> Será que o Gerês terá boas acumulações este fim-de-semana?



Certamente que sim.


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2014 às 23:37)

Boas noites..

6f teremos um dia de novo activo do ponto de vista convectivo, em especial no centro litoral e sul.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma forte perturbação aprofunda-se a W de PT continental, á medida que se move lentamente para leste.

Um fluxo moderado nos níveis médios e altos estabelece-se sobre PT continental, na margem da circulação em altura.

Á superfície uma depressão cavada entra pelo Golfo da Biscaia ( ~980hpa), assoicada a esta uma frente quente entra pela Peninsula, seguindo-se um sector onde prevalece um regime de advecção quente á superfície, que gera forte instabilidade ao interagir com o ar frio em altura.

Em resposta á instabilidade/frente quente uma depressão-filha surge a oeste de Lisboa e entra pelo Alentejo durante o dia.

*6f03h----6f15h*

A frente quente entra pelo território, uma pluma de ar marítimo afecta especialmente a região SW, onde dewpoints próximo ou pouco acima de 10ºC  se estabelecem.
Um low/mid level jet ocorre acompanhando esta pluma de ar quente, com veering acentuado ( rotação do fluxo de SSE para W da sfc aos 700hpa).

Em altura a circulação mantem-se de W/WSW até aos 300hpa...isto traduz-se em shear moderado ( DLS 35-45kts, 0-6km shear 15-25m/s), com forte componente rotacional nos primeiros 2-3kms.

Forçamento dinâmico abundante devido á advecção quente e advecção de vorticidade, em conjunto com alguma divergência associada á intensificação do fluxo em altura, deverão estimular actividade convectiva.

Por outro lado, o overlay da pluma de maior dewpoint com o ar frio em altura gera uns 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE na costa, e até 500J/Kg mais no interior centro e sul.
TT índex até 55 diagnostica uma atmosfera capaz de gerar fortes movimentos verticais nos níveis médios.

É de referir que a instabilidade modelada é excepcional dados os geopotenciais baixos...levando a uma troposfera muito turbulenta.

O forçamento dinâmico, o shear rotacional e a instabilidade forte deverão criar condições favoráveis a convecção bem organizada, provavelmente com uma ou duas linhas de supercelulas a acompanhar a frente quente.
Estas supercélulas gerarão precipitação abundante, granizo, rajadas e provavelmente tornados.

Havendo pouco ar seco no perfil vertical, o granizo em principio não será muito severo, mas por outro lado a génese convectiva será de iniciação rápida e fácil, com células a evoluir rapidamente para sistemas bem organizados e severos.

Esta instabilidade deverá migrar para leste até ao inicio da tarde.

*6f13h----Sab00h*

Após a passagem da faixa de maior instabilidade, o núcleo de ar frio estagna por cima de PT continental...o fluxo na troposfera torna-se fraco e o shear igualmente fraco ou nulo.
No entanto, mantem-se actividade pontualmente moderada em especial no centro e sul, onde ar mais húmido e convergência próximo do núcleo secundario de baixa pressão deverão servir de foco para algumas células pulsantes capazes de gerar precip forte e granizo ao atingir maturidade.

Durante a noite  para Sábado uma frente fria entra vinda de NW, ar estável e frio/seco á sfc , em conjunto com arrefecimento nocturno, deverão por fim á actividade convectiva.


*Com base nisto, coloco um nível laranja para o S/SW, para o período entre as 03h de 6a e as 15h de 6a..um nível amarelo rodeia o nível laranja, numa área de CAPE menos robusto e menos confiança em tempo severo.
A partir das 15h de 6a, o nível laranja extingue-se mantendo-se toda a região em nível amarelo até ás 00h de Sab*.










Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precip. localmente excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Tornado

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precip. localmente excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Tornado


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2014 às 01:03)

Stormy que fatores é que estão a permitir menor atividade convetiva no norte do país. Pelo GFS, para a minha zona existe algum CAPE na tarde de sexta-feira, e alguma humidade que deve permitir originar convecção.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2014 às 05:31)

Situação potencialmente severa no litoral Centro e Sul para a madrugada e manhã de 6ª feira. 








> A level 1 was issued for western Portugal mainly for tornadoes.





> Western Portugal
> 
> Late in the period, deepening Atlantic short-wave trough will affect western Portugal. A moist low-level south-westerly flow and increasing lapse rates from the west will lead to some instability reaching the coasts in the morning hours. *Given the strong low-level vertical wind shear, mesocyclones capable of producing tornadoes are not ruled out.* Convective activity will continue on Friday given low-level warm air advection.


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2014 às 11:28)

Continuo a sem perceber o porquê do ipma não divulgar publicamente o risco de tornados...


----------



## cool (16 Jan 2014 às 11:32)

Ultimamente em determinadas ocasiões têm referido "possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento e chuva"


----------



## Joni (16 Jan 2014 às 11:42)

Bons dias, já ouvi um falatório que a famosa depressão Gong estará novamente sobre Portugal neste domingo 

 alguém confirma esta informação?


----------



## ruijacome (16 Jan 2014 às 11:48)

Joni disse:


> Bons dias, já ouvi um falatório que a famosa depressão Gong estará novamente sobre Portugal neste domingo
> 
> alguém confirma esta informação?



Olá,

Na run GFS das 18 de ontem estava novamente a cair cá em cima algo semelhante, mas nesta ultima run, tudo se dissipou  !


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jan 2014 às 11:50)

Joni disse:


> Bons dias, já ouvi um falatório que a famosa depressão Gong estará novamente sobre Portugal neste domingo
> 
> alguém confirma esta informação?



Primeiro Gong só há um, ele e mais nenhum 
Depois neste momento mesmo que haja algum cavamento na situação de Domingo não será ciclogénese, pois ciclógenese é um cavamento muito rápido de uma depressão e o que está previsto nem é nada que se pareça. Além disso terá menos convectividade do que amanhã, o que há partida dá menos "factor surpresa" na precipitação, portanto penso que de Sábado para Domingo teremos uma mera situação de chuva para já ....


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2014 às 11:50)

Segundo o GFS haverá forte cavamento... Mas a ultima vez que vi a carta foi ontem à noite. Mas já deve haver algumas mudanças no padrão de desenvolvimento.


----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

Joni disse:


> Bons dias, já ouvi um falatório que a famosa depressão Gong estará novamente sobre Portugal neste domingo
> 
> alguém confirma esta informação?



Vamos lá esclarecer um pouco isto antes, que vai aqui alguma confusão... 

Antes de mais, depressões duram dias, não duram um ano. 
Depois, não se repetem, cada uma é um sistema individual isolado, não vai haver a repetição anual de um mesmo sistema, são todos independentes uns dos outros, sem qualquer relação.

O que pode ter ouvido, é que por coincidência, no preciso mesmo dia do calendário um ano depois do Gong está a ser modelada uma nova depressão com algumas semelhanças. Dada a coincidência está a ser chamada a atenção.
Isto era essencial esclarecer...

Depois, dessa depressão em particular, está ainda um pouco incerta nos modelos, a cada previsão sai completamente diferente, há ainda alguma margem de variação na previsão, mas à partida apesar de alguma semelhança nas cartas, será bastante menos cavada e menos intensa, portanto muito menos gravosa. Isto à partida, de acordo com o panorama actual dos modelos.



Aurélio disse:


> Depois neste momento mesmo que haja algum cavamento na situação de Domingo não será ciclogénese, pois ciclógenese é um cavamento muito rápido de uma depressão e o que está previsto nem é nada que se pareça.



Deixa-me só fazer uma pequena correcção a esta parte do teu post, pois como o nome diz, ciclogénese é a génese/formação de um ciclone... Portanto há sim ciclogénese, vai-se formar uma nova depressão. Está é longe de ser uma ciclogénese explosiva, a chamada "bomba", isso sim que tem um critério de uma depressão em cavamento muito rápido, que como tu dizes e bem não deverá haver à partida.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2014 às 12:00)

e a dimensão também conta. Esta depressão terá efeitos muito mais limitados que o Gong. Os ventos também não serão da mesma ordem de grandeza, talvez não cheguem a ultrapassar em rajada os 100km/h.


----------



## Joni (16 Jan 2014 às 12:03)

Obrigado a todos pelos esclarecimentos. Vamos acompanhando a situação então


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jan 2014 às 12:04)

rozzo disse:


> Vamos lá esclarecer um pouco isto antes, que vai aqui alguma confusão...
> 
> 
> Deixa-me só fazer uma pequena correcção a esta parte do teu post, pois como o nome diz, ciclogénese é a génese/formação de um ciclone... Portanto há sim ciclogénese, vai-se formar uma nova depressão. Está é longe de ser uma ciclogénese explosiva, a chamada "bomba", isso sim que tem um critério de uma depressão em cavamento muito rápido, que como tu dizes e bem não deverá haver à partida.



Sim eu sei disso, tinha-me esquecido disso, ciclógenese explosiva é que é o que eu estava falando, mesmo assim nem sei se haverá mesmo uma ciclógenese que seja pois a maior parte dos modelos não mostra nada disso e GFS e GEM apenas mostram já depois de passar por Portugal, mas as proximas runs ilucidarão melhor o que se possa passar ..... se é que se vai passar alguma coisa ....


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Jan 2014 às 12:37)

Deixo só um pequeno contributo:





reparem que o possível-pseudo-evento de domingo no GFS está numa enorme *indeterminação*. A* apenas 48/72 horas* de distância. Mas nenhum dos cenários me parece brutal. É só uma opinião.

Volto a reforçar o que disse ontem, e o que outros colegas (Aurelio, Rozzo, etc) também vieram defender. Não vamos fazer comparações com o ano passado e seus eventos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2014 às 13:32)

Por aqui, já vi a coisa bem melhor, para amanhã deverá chover mas nada de especial, bem menos que no dia de natal e para domingo também não existe nada de especial embora o vento seja mais forte domingo do que amanhã. Só se passar alguma célula por aqui, deixe 20 ou 30 mm, porque de resto não estou a ver isto nada bem. O grande beneficiado será a zona de Cádiz, essa sim vai levar bem.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2014 às 13:43)

Boa tarde , 

Vendo os modelos e a propria previsao descritiva do IPMA , o evento de domingo nao me parece nada de extraordinario . 

Agora em relacao a depressao prevista para amanha penso que e outra historia . 

E inicialmente parecia que a severidade do evento ia essencialmente para o centro e sul , nas ultimas saidas penso que esta a ser modelada maior severidade para o norte tambem .


----------



## MicaMito (16 Jan 2014 às 16:26)

tão mas que raio nos modelos não vejo nada de alarmante quanto a quantidades de vento elevadas e  o pessoal fala prai na possibilidade disso acontecer esta sexta?


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2014 às 16:46)

*Previsão de sexta-feira negra com chuva e vento fortes
*
Publicado às 15.50


A Proteção Civil emitiu um alerta de mau tempo para sexta-feira. Chuvas fortes e vento com rajadas superiores a 100 km/hora aconselham a cuidados a quem tem de andar na rua, prevendo-se a ocorrência de "fenómenos extremos de vento", como o que ocorreu em Paredes no início do ano.


A acalmia meteorológica que se regista desde o início da tarde desta quinta-feira é a bonança que antecede a tempestade prevista para sexta-feira, de norte a sul do país, com previsão de queda de neve, agitação marítima e chuva e ventos fortes.

Para o litoral norte e centro, prevê-se "precipitação localmente intensa", acompanhada de queda de granizo e rajadas de vento, podendo variar entre os 60 e os 100 km/h, entre a meia-noite e as 9 horas da manhã de sexta-feira. É "expectável a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento", similares ao que destruiu cerca de 50 casas e algumas fábricas em Paredes, a 4 de janeiro.

A partir das nove horas, o mau tempo desloca-se para sul, com níveis de precipitação e força de vento idêntica, sendo possível a ocorrência dos mesmos fenómenos extremos.

Em face desta previsão, a Protecção Civil recomenda a adoção de medidas de prevenção, como ter especial cuidado na circulação junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento para a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, e na circulação junto da orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis a inundações rápidas.

Entre os cuidados a ter, é conveniente garantir a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3635747


----------



## MicaMito (16 Jan 2014 às 16:53)

Snifa disse:


> *Previsão de sexta-feira negra com chuva e vento fortes
> *
> Publicado às 15.50
> 
> ...



quais são os modelos que sustentam isto?


----------



## Stinger (16 Jan 2014 às 16:58)

É caso para se dizer " Em que ficamos afinal ? "

looool


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jan 2014 às 16:59)

MicaMito disse:


> quais são os modelos que sustentam isto?



Vasculha pelo ultimo post do Stormy que ele explica muito bem o que se pode passar, mas basicamente tens duas massas de ar bastante distintas que vão colidir em determinada altura, e quando tal acontece pode acontecer este tipo de fenómenos.


----------



## MicaMito (16 Jan 2014 às 17:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Vasculha pelo ultimo post do Stormy que ele explica muito bem o que se pode passar, mas basicamente tens duas massas de ar bastante distintas que vão colidir em determinada altura, e quando tal acontece pode acontecer este tipo de fenómenos.


eu vi o que o stormy disse mas vendo os modelos nenhum dá sequer a ideia de poder ocurrer tais fenomenos nem o windguru que ate nesta ultima saida tirou vento amanha e colocou mais domingo! mas pronto esperemos a meteorologia é incerta!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2014 às 17:05)

MicaMito disse:


> quais são os modelos que sustentam isto?



Eu penso que o modelos de velocidade de vento não fazem muita alusão às rajadas de vento ou a fenómenos extremos temporários, dá-me impressão que estes modelos indicam algo semelhante à velocidade média ao longo das horas. 

Mas os mais entendidos que se cheguem à frente


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2014 às 17:11)

Esquecem as cartas de pressão porque não é ai que vão ver os ventos severos para amanha!! Esses ventos estão limitados a pequenas zonas e as quais sejam afectadas por trovoadas fortes ou muito fortes que só se irá ver através de imagens de satélite e radar momentos antes. Entenda-se ventos severos a ocorrência de tornados ou então downburst


----------



## MicaMito (16 Jan 2014 às 17:21)

miguel disse:


> Esquecem as cartas de pressão porque não é ai que vão ver os ventos severos para amanha!! Esses ventos estão limitados a pequenas zonas e as quais sejam afectadas por trovoadas fortes ou muito fortes que só se irá ver através de imagens de satélite e radar momentos antes. Entenda-se ventos severos a ocorrência de tornados ou então downburst



então segundo a previsão do Stormy a probabilidade disso acontecer é de lisboa para sul!


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2014 às 17:39)

MicaMito disse:


> então segundo a previsão do Stormy a probabilidade disso acontecer é de lisboa para sul!



A probabilidade na verdade é em grande parte do pais mas eu pelo menos penso que a zona com mais condições onde o cape/Li é maior seja durante a manha até meio da tarde na região toda de Lisboa Setúbal e depois o resto do Sul acredito que seja nestas regiões que se veja condições mais extremas mas volto a dizer será eventos extremos muito localizados!


----------



## MicaMito (16 Jan 2014 às 17:45)

miguel disse:


> A probabilidade na verdade é em grande parte do pais mas eu pelo menos penso que a zona com mais condições onde o cape/Li é maior seja durante a manha até meio da tarde na região toda de Lisboa Setúbal e depois o resto do Sul acredito que seja nestas regiões que se veja condições mais extremas mas volto a dizer será eventos extremos muito localizados!


pronto era ai que queria chegar ou seja no geral é uma dia normal de inverno mas pode aconteçer  aqueles ventos pontuais com rajadas que anteçedem  normalmente  uma boa chuvada ou granizo!


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2014 às 18:59)

Vamos ver que quantidade de frio é que os anticiclones serão capazes de cortar ao pólo.


----------



## PedroMAR (16 Jan 2014 às 20:17)

Stinger disse:


> É caso para se dizer " Em que ficamos afinal ? "
> 
> looool



Situação Meteorológica

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo IPMA, espera-se que a partir do final do dia de hoje (16JAN), agravamento das condições meteorológicas:
•	Queda de Neve à cota 800-1000m, na serra do Gerês, Montesinho, Alvão, Montemuro e Estrela com maior intensidade durante o período 00h de dia 17JAN até 20h de dia 18JAN.
•	Agitação marítima forte, com ondulação a variar entre os 5-7m na costa ocidental, podendo o pico máximo ser temporariamente de 10m, a norte do cabo Carvoeiro.
•	Litoral Norte - Centro (00h-09h de dia 17JAN)
o	Precipitação localmente intensa (>10mm/3h) acompanhada de queda de granizo, rajadas fortes podendo variar entre os 60-100km/h. Expectável a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento.
•	Litoral Centro – Sul (09h-20h de dia 17JAN)
o	Precipitação localmente intensa (>10mm/3h) acompanhada de queda de granizo, rajadas fortes podendo variar entre os 60-100km/h. Expectável a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento.
•	Espera-se que a partir de sábado (18JAN) haja um gradual desagravamento das condições meteorológicas.


----------



## thunder_chaser (16 Jan 2014 às 21:06)

O Estofex confirma o alerta para fenómenos extremos ao longo do dia de amanhã, principalmente na porção surocidental do país
_
Western Portugal

Late in the period, deepening Atlantic short-wave trough will affect western Portugal. A moist low-level south-westerly flow and increasing lapse rates from the west will lead to some instability reaching the coasts in the morning hours. Given the strong low-level vertical wind shear, mesocyclones capable of producing tornadoes are not ruled out. Convective activity will continue on Friday given low-level warm air advection._


----------



## LousadaMeteo (16 Jan 2014 às 21:14)

thunder_chaser disse:


> O Estofex confirma o alerta para fenómenos extremos ao longo do dia de amanhã, principalmente na porção surocidental do país
> _
> Western Portugal
> 
> Late in the period, deepening Atlantic short-wave trough will affect western Portugal. A moist low-level south-westerly flow and increasing lapse rates from the west will lead to some instability reaching the coasts in the morning hours. Given the strong low-level vertical wind shear, mesocyclones capable of producing tornadoes are not ruled out. Convective activity will continue on Friday given low-level warm air advection._



Especificamente em que zonas ? Norte Litoral , centro ???


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Jan 2014 às 21:21)

thunder_chaser disse:


> O Estofex confirma o alerta para fenómenos extremos ao longo do dia de amanhã, principalmente na porção surocidental do país



Um esclarecimento. Esta previsão do Estofex refere-se a um período que termina às 6h de amanhã (daqui a 8 horas, aprox). 

encontram esta carta na página 24 deste forum. Foi o Geiras que o colocou.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/408794-post324.html

É conhecido desde ontem.

Não compreendo a necessidade de usar o simbolo de alerta vermelho.
É uma situação a acompanhar, nós já o sabiamos desde há dias mas não me parece haver necessidade criar medo excessivo.


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Jan 2014 às 22:23)

Agora saiu a atualização do estofex, esta inclui o promeiro período de animação.





... Portugal ...

... A few forecast soundings from S-Portugal indicate the *chance for* a mixture of organized multicells and *isolated supercells* with large hail and strong to severe wind gusts. Also, an overlap of moderate LLCAPE and locally enhanced LL shear indicate an isolated tornado/waterspout risk along the SW/S coast of Portugal. A few cold-air funnels/short-lived tornado events however can also occur further north, over N-Portugal. During the late afternoon hours, environmental conditions become increasingly supportive for upscale growth of ongoing convection into numerous clusters of showers/thunderstorms...*not necessarily well organized*. Heavy rain will be possible with strongest clusters.

The level 1 was expanded towards SW-Spain due to an augmented risk for repeatedly onshore moving showers/thunderstorms and temporal back-building (as 20 m/s LLJ becomes aligned near parallel to onshore pointing moisture tongue). LL shear, *although not particular strong*, still indicates a chance for isolated tornado events.


----------



## I Love surf (16 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

c.bernardino disse:


> Agora saiu a atualização do estofex, esta inclui o promeiro período de animação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite a todos!Finalmente ganhei coragem e registei-me neste fórum que já acompanho á 5 ou 6 anos quase todos os dias!Como já perceberam pelo nome que eu represento aqui eu sou completamente viciado em surf e mesmo sendo de Santarem tenho de ir duas ou três vezes ao mar surfar umas ondas e nunca vou sem consultar o windguru e especialmente este maravilhoso fórum !Bem falando do que interessa amanhã deve estar agreste para ir aos supertubos apanhar umas ondas!Um abraço malta !


----------



## Nuno_1010 (16 Jan 2014 às 23:22)

Alguém sabe a que horas e o pico deste evento na zona de Peniche?
Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2014 às 01:25)

*Imagem de Satélite às 00h00 de hoje:*






Sat24.com

Nesta imagem das 00h00 pode-se observar bandas de nebulosidade em aproximação ao bordo ocidental da Península Ibérica. Ao longo desta madrugada ocorrerá um aumento da nebulosidade no território de Portugal Continental, com o deslocamento para leste/sueste das bandas de nebulosidade visíveis junto à linha de costa ocidental.
Esta nebulosidade dará origem a precipitação que será em forma de períodos de chuva, estendendo-se do litoral para o interior, e passando progressivamente a regime de aguaceiros, ocasionalmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2014 às 01:49)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Jan 2014 às 02:27)

O IPMA acaba de actualizar as previsões e os avisos meteorológicos:


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2014 às 03:49)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Alguém sabe a que horas e o pico deste evento na zona de Peniche?
> Obrigado



Pois... porque todas as previsões do IPMA referem sempre a Norte ou a Sul do Cabo carvoeiro. Nunca sabemos se nos orientamos pelas previsões a norte ou a sul do C. Carvoeiro. loool...

Aliás se não fosse este forum andávamos muito mais "à nora". Por aqui sempre vamos conseguindo saber o tempo que vamos ter.

desde a meia noite de hoje, tem estado a cair uns aguaceiros bastante fortes, aqui pelo centro de Peniche, acompanhados de umas belas rajadas de vento. Agora parece ter aliviado qualquer coisa. Vamos ver.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 07:45)

Coisas das 240hr... vamos ver o que esta bolha a norte do alasca é capaz de fazer na circulação geral.


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2014 às 09:24)

*:::::Tempo severo potencialmente perigoso:::::*

*6f0930h----6f1200h*

O GFS00Z e o WRF00z simulam CAPE até 700-1000J/Kg ao longo da costa SW nas proximas horas, sendo que á medida que o dia avança, o aquecimento diurno gera bastante instabilidade tambem em partes do interior sul.

Uma linha de convergencia agora a oeste de lisboa demarca a fronteira do ar mais instavel, sendo que a NW desta convecção mais fraca vai-se desenvolvendo.

A area de maior dinamica deverá continuar a avançar para leste, e nas proximas horas há um risco de tempo severo em boa parte do litoral SW....no radar já surgem algumas indicações de desenvolvimento supercelular.

*Por isso lanço este aviso de tempo severo, até ás 12h, daqui a uma ou duas horas será feito um update. *


----------



## MicaMito (17 Jan 2014 às 10:25)

Pergunto aos intendidos  esta instabilidade que está a afectar o país vai continuar ao longo do dia assim ou vai melhorando!


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2014 às 10:46)

*::::Situação eminente de tempo severo-UPDATE::::::*

*6f1030h----6f1530h*

O GFS06z reforça a instabilidade no sul, com CAPE até 800J/Kg no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo.

O sat revela varias células presentes á frente de uma linha de convergencia activa, num ambiente de advecção quente e dinamica em geral favoravel a convecção organizada e pontualmente severa.

*O poligono de tempo severo é portanto extendido a todo o Sul até ás 1530h.*


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jan 2014 às 10:49)

boas achas que a zona centro onde estou, tambem tem possibilidade de ser antigida pela intabilidade?


----------



## Trovão Almada (17 Jan 2014 às 11:53)

boas tardes a todos.gostaria de saber se se é de esperar mais actividade para a tarde e noite proximas. um abraço


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2014 às 12:32)

Boas tardes...

Em relação ao dia de amanhã, uma nova e vigorosa perturbação deverá afectar em especial o centro litoral e o sul, com tempo potencialmente severo.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura estabelece-se um forte fluxo de NW, com um jet de mais de 130kts aos 300hpa, separando ar frio a nordeste de ar quente a sudoeste.

No seio deste jet, um novo impulso ( short wave) avança para sudeste muito rapidamente.

Á superfície uma margem frontal separa ar frio de ar mais húmido e quente que avança de W/SW....a interacção desta margem frontal com a short wave leva a uma excitação da actividade frontal, e consequente evolução de uma perturbação á superfície, que se intensifica rapidamente ao se acopolar com a vigorosa short wave em altura.

A partir do final da tarde, uma massa de ar marítima ( dew 10-13ºC) é empurrada para norte á frente da perturbação, com uma frente quente a entrar pelo litoral SW e Alentejo/Algarve.
Logo a seguir, um sector quente instável caracterizado pela advecção de ar quente por baixo de ar frio em altura , atravessa o S/SW de PT continental...a instabilidade modelada é bastante razoavel, com MLCAPE até 500J/Kg, 0-30SBCAPE até uns 500-800J/Kg ( WRF00z, GFS06z).

Logo a seguir a esta camada de ar instável, uma frente fria bastante activa cruza o território, saído por Espanha na madrugada de Domingo.

As condições dinâmicas são excepcionais, com 80-100kts de DLS e até 30-35m/s de 0-6 shear, acompanhando a camada de ar mais instável.
Igualmente o forçamento é impressionante,  tanto por DCVA como por divergência em altura/convergência á sfc.
Uma camada de ar seco nos níveis médios e altos, que se espalha frente de um dry slot, cria condições para forte turbulência nos níveis médios e granizo severo..TT índex de 50-55 confirma em principio esta ideia.

*Esperamos então *que uma serie de linhas convectivas avance ao longo da frente quentesector quentefrente fria, embebidas num ambiente dinâmico muito favorável á sua organização.
Próximo do núcleo do vórtice, shear rotacional e convergência intensa deverão criar condições para supercelulas, tornados e granizo, enquanto que mais afastado do núcleo, para SW, o shear mais unidirecional é favorável a rajadas severas/bow echoes, granizo e downbursts.
Precipitação pontualmente excessiva também deverá ocorrer.

Por estes motivos lanço um nível laranja para o S/SW, um nível amarelo rodeia o nível laranja, onde as condições ( esp. CAPE) são menos favoráveis.
Alguns aguaceiros e talvez uma trovoada pouco significativa deverão ocorrer na área cinzenta, onde as condições não parecem favoráveis a convecção severa.
É de referir que a evolução destes pequenos sistemas muito dinâmicos é complexa, não seria de estranhar que pudesse ocorrer um desenvolvimento mais explosivo...ou até, por outro lado, uma evolução menos intensa do que actualmente é visível nos modelos...isto torna a previsão difícil e poderá haver um update amanhã ou na altura do nowcasting.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precip pontualmente excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Tornado

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precip pontualmente excessiva
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Tornado


----------



## daniel1981 (17 Jan 2014 às 13:41)

Esperemos que desagrave.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2014 às 13:51)

aqui nem chegou a agravar  2mm que fartura, mais um evento que foi um fiasco aqui


----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2014 às 14:31)

Muita atenção à ciclogénese de amanhã à noite. Embora não seja de esperar um cavamento "explosivo", o histórico de ciclogéneses a entrar pelo Alentejo não é dos de melhor memória...

Deverá entrar pela zona de Lisboa ou ligeiramente a Sul, em direção ao Alentejo e Espanha. 
Portanto no bordo sul da depressão terá vento muito forte e muita precipitação, e no bordo norte menos precipitação e menos vento mas ar mais frio, podendo dar o tal bom evento de neve a cotas acima dos 600-800m no interior Norte e Centro.













_Fonte: IPMA e Meteociel _


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Jan 2014 às 14:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> aqui nem chegou a agravar  2mm que fartura, mais um evento que foi um fiasco aqui



Estou em Pias e desde a hora de almoço (cerca das 13h) que tem chovido bem... O frio também é considerável. Infelizmente não tenho registos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2014 às 15:19)

alguem ja reparou na actualizaçao do ipma?

alerta laranja queda de neve acima dos 600 metros ate domingo..
começo a acreditar que podemos ter o primeiro grande nevao do ano a cotas medias!


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2014 às 15:31)

Alguém me pode esclarecer uma coisa? Como é possivel poder nevar a essa cota, se aqui a uns dias atrás, só se falava em cotas dos 800 metros, e agora metem laranja para os 600, quel e o motivo meterológico para isso?


----------



## Umberto (17 Jan 2014 às 16:15)

bigfire disse:


> Alguém me pode esclarecer uma coisa? Como é possivel poder nevar a essa cota, se aqui a uns dias atrás, só se falava em cotas dos 800 metros, e agora metem laranja para os 600, quel e o motivo meterológico para isso?



Em meteorologia existe algo que os modelos não têm em consideração: a imprevisibilidade


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 16:27)

bigfire disse:


> Alguém me pode esclarecer uma coisa? Como é possivel poder nevar a essa cota, se aqui a uns dias atrás, só se falava em cotas dos 800 metros, e agora metem laranja para os 600, quel e o motivo meterológico para isso?



Pensando nisto: a depressão estará em determinada altura desse período de aviso no sul de espanha de tal modo que os ventos serão no norte e centro do interior da peninsula. Embora não seja uma depressão muito nítida, fechada, poderá empurrar ar frio. 

Ou que finalmente esteja a entrar mais frio do que se pensava inicialmente.


----------



## rubenpires93 (17 Jan 2014 às 16:29)

bigfire disse:


> Alguém me pode esclarecer uma coisa? Como é possivel poder nevar a essa cota, se aqui a uns dias atrás, só se falava em cotas dos 800 metros, e agora metem laranja para os 600, quel e o motivo meterológico para isso?



Os níveis de avisos do IPMA tem haver com a quantidade neste caso de neve de amarelo para laranja é pela quantidade de acumulação e queda de neve maior ..


----------



## Paula (17 Jan 2014 às 16:29)

O facto de o IPMA colocar essas cotas anima muita gente mas o problema é que a precipitação no domingo já irá ser menor, penso eu.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 16:33)

Eles sublinharam que esta depressão vinha de latitudes muito elevadas, do sul da gronelândia mas os modelos mostravam que essa depressão se tornava num descafeinado no toca ao frio... perdia frio até chegar aqui.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 16:54)

Acendem-se as luzes da esperança... As massas de ar a nível hemisférico podem mudar de configuração e uma parte do frio pode ser retalhado até às nossas latitudes. O GFS coloca e sempre nos 10 dias de distância uma boa descarga fria, pelo menos a nortada é das boas. Teremos de aguardar.

Edit: Por acaso e só por acaso era a melhor saída de todas o que quer dizer que a média é muito menos fria.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 19:30)

Pensei eu que seria uma saída calamitosa do GFS mas o Europeu também vem afiando os dentes com uma nortada, por oposição a uma ligação Açores-Gronelândia. Pra já, apenas cenários interessantes, nada de concreto.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

Agreste disse:


> Pensei eu que seria uma saída calamitosa do GFS mas o Europeu também vem afiando os dentes com uma nortada, por oposição a uma ligação Açores-Gronelândia. Pra já, apenas cenários interessantes, nada de concreto.



Caro Agreste,

podias ser mais concreto. Eu só vi oECM  e não me parece ver nada de nortada fria. Era isso a que te referias ?

Para que datas?

Não me leves a mal, ultimamente parece que ando sempre a colocar em dúvida o que escreves. Mas isto assim fica um bocado criptico.
Para ser honesto, com a saida anterior a minha ideia é que após 3ª feira o anticiclone fortalece e sobe a pelo geopotencial, t850 etc... não vejo nada de frio.
Dá a sensação que iremos ter )após 3a feira) um tempinho com uns restinho no norte... e é só.

abc


----------



## cova beira (17 Jan 2014 às 19:58)

o ipma baseia-se no modelo europeu existe uma grande diferença nas temperaturas previstas pelo europeu e gfs para a minha zona enquanto o europeu coloca -1 a 850 hpa o gfs á mesma hora coloca 1 positivo não entendo como pode haver tais discrepâncias a tão poucas horas.


----------



## Sunrise (17 Jan 2014 às 20:04)

Prevê-se tempo anticiclónico para Fevereiro ou ainda é muito cedo para fazer previsões? Parece que pelo menos a partir de dia 23 de Janeiro o AA já cá está novamente, mas nunca se sabe o que pode acontecer até lá.


----------



## cova beira (17 Jan 2014 às 20:04)

á mesma hora gfs iso zero na galiza


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2014 às 20:06)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Agreste,
> 
> podias ser mais concreto. Eu só vi oECM  e não me parece ver nada de nortada fria. Era isso a que te referias ?
> 
> ...



Presume-se pela carta das 240 horas a formação de uma ligação Açores-Gronelândia, com estabelecimento da Nortada (seria a carta das 264 horas):






Ainda muito distante no tempo, mas não deixa de ser um sinal positivo, reforçado pelo fortalecimento da MJO nas fases 6/7, propícias a esse padrão.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 20:07)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Agreste,
> 
> podias ser mais concreto. Eu só vi oECM  e não me parece ver nada de nortada fria. Era isso a que te referias ?



Cenários para o final do mês em que pode haver mudanças. Depois deste próximo domingo teremos uma boa calmaria de vários dias com o anticiclone muito mais perto de nós.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2014 às 20:18)

David sf disse:


> Presume-se pela carta das 240 horas a formação de uma ligação Açores-Gronelândia, com estabelecimento da Nortada (seria a carta das 264 horas):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui fica a mesma coisa para a média dos ensembles.




Aqui essa ligação é muito menos evidente. Ou estou enganado?

E outra questão. Quando estamos a estudar a situação a este prazo (mais do que 5 dias) o ideal não é olhar mais para o ensemble médio do que para a saida operacional?


ansioso por aprender.

Agreste,

concordo perfeitamente com a previsão de calmaria.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

É uma pena ver o mentiredo que a tv nos prega e pior dito por pessoas da protecção civil e do IPMA falam em situacao complicada no sul esta noite e proxima madrugada podendo se repetir o mesmo que aconteceu em lisboa é mentira! O IPMA fala em melhorias a partir da tarde de amanha e então porque n fala no agravamento para a noite de amanha? Enfim tristeza


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2014 às 20:26)

c.bernardino disse:


> Aqui fica a mesma coisa para a média dos ensembles.
> 
> Aqui essa ligação é muito menos evidente. Ou estou enganado?
> 
> ...



Sim, deve-se olhar para o ensemble. E o ensemble está excelente, 1030 mbar na costa oriental da Gronelândia a 240 horas é um indicador muito forte. Não esquecer que no Atlântico Norte as depressões costumam cavar muito. Se 40 perturbações previrem anticiclone com 1020 mbar e 10 perturbações uma depressão com 940 mbar, a média do ensemble é de 1004 mbar (bastante baixa em comparação com a pressão na zona dos Açores), apesar de 80% do ensemble prever um anticiclone nesse lugar.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Jan 2014 às 20:28)

miguel disse:


> É uma pena ver o mentiredo que a tv nos prega e pior dito por pessoas da protecção civil e do IPMA falam em situacao complicada no sul esta noite e proxima madrugada podendo se repetir o mesmo que aconteceu em lisboa é mentira! O IPMA fala em melhorias a partir da tarde de amanha e então porque n fala no agravamento para a noite de amanha? Enfim tristeza



Também vi a essa entrevista e concordo plenamente, já que por um lado é verdade que durante o dia de amanha vai melhorar mas da noite deste sábado para domingo irá agravar-se de novo.


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2014 às 00:03)

*::::UPDATE::::*

Para a informação sinóptica, consultar 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...odelos-janeiro-2014-a-7453-25.html#post409239


*::::Situação particularmente perigosa:::::*

Dada a melhoria de alguns parâmetros em relação á noite de amanhã, nomeadamente uma tendência de reforço da circulação ciclónica/advecção quente, e posterior aumento do CAPE, lanço um aviso de tempo severo eminente.

ECMWF12z e GFS18z estão em concordância face ao dia de amanhã, com uma forte perturbação em cavamento a cruzar o SW de PT continental (Lisboa-Mértola).
No sector quente, shear forte e um fluxo muito intenso em toda a troposfera, associados a forte forçamento dinâmico e CAPE localmente>500J/Kg, deverão criar condições favoráveis a convecção severa e organizada.

*As células/linhas convectivas serão capazes de gerar granizo severo, precipitação excessiva, rajadas até 100-130km.h e tornados.

Um nível particularmente perigoso é colocado em especial no litoral, onde há mais confiança em CAPE´s mais robustos.*


----------



## Nuno_1010 (18 Jan 2014 às 00:25)

Obrigado stormy .
tou a ver que tenho de fechar bem as janelas


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2014 às 00:32)

Hum ... assim a olho não vejo qualquer razão para aviso vermelho pelo menos olhando aos modelos, parece-me uma situação normal, mas ..... amanhã teremos mais certezas sobre isso, sobretudo porque será uma situação extremamente rápida ....


----------



## Quantum (18 Jan 2014 às 00:34)

stormy disse:


> *::::UPDATE::::*
> 
> Para a informação sinóptica, consultar
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...odelos-janeiro-2014-a-7453-25.html#post409239
> ...



Boas stormy, e trovoadas? Suponho que também? 

Mas é estranho porque o meteo.pt diz que o tempo amanhã à noite vai estar mais ou menos bom até. Diz que esta situação severa diminui gradualmente até ao início da manhã de amanhã, com chuva fraca para o final do dia...

Mesmo no domingo, não aparece nada de especial.

Será por ainda não terem actualizado?


----------



## usoldier (18 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Onde andam aqueles choramingas do sul :P é uma festa agora 

"sorry offtopic"


----------



## romeupaz (18 Jan 2014 às 01:04)

stormy disse:


> *::::UPDATE::::*
> 
> Para a informação sinóptica, consultar
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...odelos-janeiro-2014-a-7453-25.html#post409239
> ...



Malta do sul é a favor carregar baterias de maquinas e posteriormente fazer um belo seguimento com muitos vídeos e fotos
Podem ter certeza que se não tivesse curto em € fazia uma visita à malta do sul. 

Já agora obrigado stormy e desculpem o off topic


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2014 às 02:02)

Boa noite.

No IPMA, que segue o ECMWF, ainda nao há actualização sobre esta condição que o Stormy prevê. Mas parece-me que pela madrugada a previsão será actualizada...
Mas o GFS apresenta uma depressão que surge em formaçao após as 18h de amanhã. A essa hora ainda nao se encontra formada e pelas 00h já é bem evidente e com o seu posicionamento na zona prevista pelo Stormy.






"Cautela e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém" 

Quanto à próxima semana, o GFS recua ligeiramente e o AA ainda deixará entrar alguma precipitação. Para já, a secura total que se prenunciava ainda não é uma certeza.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Jan 2014 às 02:23)

Stormy, achas que há razão para alarme na cidade de Évora?

Parece que vai ser um evento bem extremo, acompanho as tuas previsões já há bastante tempo e acho que foi rara (se não única mesmo) a vez que vi aviso vermelho da tua parte. 

Obrigado pelo teu trabalho, já me tem dado muito jeito.


----------



## VitorBaia (18 Jan 2014 às 03:50)

bigfire disse:


> Alguém me pode esclarecer uma coisa? Como é possivel poder nevar a essa cota, se aqui a uns dias atrás, só se falava em cotas dos 800 metros, e agora metem laranja para os 600, quel e o motivo meterológico para isso?



A cota de neve do IPMA, bem como a das cartas GFS aqui publicadas está repetidamente 300 a 400m abaixo da realidade. Portanto não se iludam subam esses metros e vão ver que na melhor das hipoteses se vai ficar pelos 900 a 1000m. Ontem choveu bem, previam neve a 800m, a Guarda está a 1000m e foi só chuva. Têm que alterar este processo de calculo pois trazem muita gente ansiosa pela neve a passar o dia a olhar para a janela e a ver chuva.
Somando os 400m bate certo. Usem a dica e vão ver que funciona quase sempre.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2014 às 05:43)

VitorBaia disse:


> A cota de neve do IPMA, bem como a das cartas GFS aqui publicadas está repetidamente 300 a 400m abaixo da realidade. Portanto não se iludam subam esses metros e vão ver que na melhor das hipoteses se vai ficar pelos 900 a 1000m. Ontem choveu bem, previam neve a 800m, a Guarda está a 1000m e foi só chuva. Têm que alterar este processo de calculo pois trazem muita gente ansiosa pela neve a passar o dia a olhar para a janela e a ver chuva.
> Somando os 400m bate certo. Usem a dica e vão ver que funciona quase sempre.




e la vão insistindo...

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes, de granizo e
acompanhados de trovoada em especial na região Sul até ao início
da manhã, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade e frequência.
*Queda de neve acima da cota de 600/800 metros nas regiões Norte e
Centro, podendo nevar acima de 600 metros no Alto Alentejo a partir
do fim da tarde.*
Períodos de chuva a partir do fim da tarde no litoral Norte e Centro
e na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando,
até ao início da tarde, moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral,
com rajadas da ordem de 70/80 km/h a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas
terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2014 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

Tirando o pormenor da cota de neve, acredito que os profissionais do IPMA estão atentos à situação de hoje ao final do dia.
E porque é que digo isto? Simples...já actualizaram a previsão para o dia de domingo (07.29h) e mantiveram a previsão para o dia de hoje (01.30h).
Não será o caso de fazerem "nowcasting" mas sim de avaliarem com mais exactidão o que se irá passar.

Para já na Meteogalicia e na AEMET não há previsão de algo "especial".
O modelo WRF  da Meteogalicia modela a depressão a formar-se ao largo de Portugal continental ao final do dia, com vento apenas forte em zona de mar (eventualmente a tocar na zona do litoral atlântico do Algarve).
A AEMET prevê precipitações localmente fortes e persistentes no sul da Andaluzia.

Para já, olhando à previsão, parecem estar em sintonia com o GFS.

Aguardemos pela próxima saída, cientes que a situação não está ainda bem definida...


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2014 às 10:31)

O WRF da MG também dá cotas dessa ordem,500/800m, no Domingo às 6z. A AEMET para Salamanca/Zamora dá 600/900 no Domingo.






Outro WRF






Mas olhando apenas perfis verticais, diria que será um pouco mais elevada.


----------



## james (18 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

VitorBaia disse:


> A cota de neve do IPMA, bem como a das cartas GFS aqui publicadas está repetidamente 300 a 400m abaixo da realidade. Portanto não se iludam subam esses metros e vão ver que na melhor das hipoteses se vai ficar pelos 900 a 1000m. Ontem choveu bem, previam neve a 800m, a Guarda está a 1000m e foi só chuva. Têm que alterar este processo de calculo pois trazem muita gente ansiosa pela neve a passar o dia a olhar para a janela e a ver chuva.
> Somando os 400m bate certo. Usem a dica e vão ver que funciona quase sempre.



Concordo plenamente . 

Ja perdi a conta ao numero de vezes que , guiando - me pela cota de neve prevista pelo ipma , fui a algum sitio ver se via neve ( nem que fosse so uns flocos )  e nada . 

Se quisesse ver tinha que tentar ir para um sitio bem mais alto .


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2014 às 12:41)

Acho que é mais preocupante o tempo previsto para a próxima noite no sul do continente ... situação potencial para a ocorrência de fenómenos severos, tanto de precipitação como de vento.


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2014 às 15:07)

VitorBaia disse:


> A cota de neve do IPMA, bem como a das cartas GFS aqui publicadas está repetidamente 300 a 400m abaixo da realidade. Portanto não se iludam subam esses metros e vão ver que na melhor das hipoteses se vai ficar pelos 900 a 1000m. Ontem choveu bem, previam neve a 800m, a Guarda está a 1000m e foi só chuva. Têm que alterar este processo de calculo pois trazem muita gente ansiosa pela neve a passar o dia a olhar para a janela e a ver chuva.
> Somando os 400m bate certo. Usem a dica e vão ver que funciona quase sempre.



As cotas do IPMA dá ideia de serem um pouco aleatórias, e de dependerem do meteorologista "de serviço", já houve vários casos no passado em que a previsão de cotas de neve do IPMA pecou por excesso (exemplo, 9jan2009, quando previram cota 700 e nevou ao nível do mar no Norte).

As cotas dos nossos meteogramas baseados no GFS têm-se revelado bastante certeiras. Se dizes que ontem a cota de neve na Guarda andou pelos 1200 m, até que os nossos meteogramas se "comportaram" bem:


----------



## VitorBaia (18 Jan 2014 às 16:16)

David sf disse:


> As cotas do IPMA dá ideia de serem um pouco aleatórias, e de dependerem do meteorologista "de serviço", já houve vários casos no passado em que a previsão de cotas de neve do IPMA pecou por excesso (exemplo, 9jan2009, quando previram cota 700 e nevou ao nível do mar no Norte).
> 
> As cotas dos nossos meteogramas baseados no GFS têm-se revelado bastante certeiras. Se dizes que ontem a cota de neve na Guarda andou pelos 1200 m, até que os nossos meteogramas se "comportaram" bem:



As cotas nos meteogramas estão bastante bem. As das cartas GFS é que estão mal. Deduzo que usem a isotermica dos 3ºC e isso quase sempre não dá neve. Claro que pode nevar com º3C mas com ponto de orvalho negativo o que é frequente na Europa Central. Acumulação certa é na isotermica dos 0ªC. Pode nevar e acumular com 1ºC ou 2ºC mas depende do que se passa em altitude e da temperatura do ponto de orvalho. Eu uso os Soudings (tefigrama) do GFS e hoje estou cheio de dúvidas. Vai ser uma madrugada de Domingo em que pode nevar muito a 900 ou 1000m ou pode continuar a ser só misturada. Tudo se decide por 1ºC, se a noite ajudar a descer esse 1 grau é um nevão se a previsão errar esse grau e ele for superior só neva aos 1200m. A cota 600m é pura miragem.
Vou ficar acordado para ver o que dá.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2014 às 16:33)

Acabo de descer das Penhas da Saúde e a cota está já abaixo dos 1000m.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2014 às 16:45)

VitorBaia disse:


> As cotas nos meteogramas estão bastante bem. As das cartas GFS é que estão mal. Deduzo que usem a isotermica dos 3ºC e isso quase sempre não dá neve. Claro que pode nevar com º3C mas com ponto de orvalho negativo o que é frequente na Europa Central. Acumulação certa é na isotermica dos 0ªC. Pode nevar e acumular com 1ºC ou 2ºC mas depende do que se passa em altitude e da temperatura do ponto de orvalho. Eu uso os Soudings (tefigrama) do GFS e hoje estou cheio de dúvidas. Vai ser uma madrugada de Domingo em que pode nevar muito a 900 ou 1000m ou pode continuar a ser só misturada. Tudo se decide por 1ºC, se a noite ajudar a descer esse 1 grau é um nevão se a previsão errar esse grau e ele for superior só neva aos 1200m. A cota 600m é pura miragem.
> Vou ficar acordado para ver o que dá.


Eu acredito que poderá nevar nos 700 metros, pelo menos Bragança durante a madrugada


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 16:57)

Boa tarde  Infelizmente nao tenho tido muito tempo para vir ao forum 
Pelo que vejo nos modelos, vamos ter bastante precipitação daqui a algumas horas e depois a cota de neve deve descer bastante... Acredito que no final da madrugada\inicio da manha possa nevar a cotas de aproximadamente 700 metros no Norte, casa haja precipitação que deverá ser pouca...


----------



## VitorBaia (18 Jan 2014 às 17:00)

Bragança beneficia habitualmente de uma forte inversão nocturna e devido a isso tudo pode acontecer. Não me admiro se nevar mas também não me admiro se for só misturada ou chuva. Tudo depende de como se comportar a direcção do vento. No Alentejo só é possivel granizo devido aos cumulonimbos que se vão formar por lá devido ao CAPE elevado. Esta vai ser uma noite agitada para quem gosta de meteorologia.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2014 às 17:08)

VitorBaia disse:


> Bragança beneficia habitualmente de uma forte inversão nocturna e devido a isso tudo pode acontecer. Não me admiro se nevar mas também não me admiro se for só misturada ou chuva. Tudo depende de como se comportar a direcção do vento. No Alentejo só é possivel granizo devido aos cumulonimbos que se vão formar por lá devido ao CAPE elevado. Esta vai ser uma noite agitada para quem gosta de meteorologia.



Aínda bem que é sábado... neste momento as temperaturas já rondam os 4° o que me parece ser um bom indicador, logo por volta das 22h vou dar uma volta com gps e já poderei dizer a que cota se encontra a queda de neve.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 19:02)

VitorBaia disse:


> Bragança beneficia habitualmente de uma forte inversão nocturna e devido a isso tudo pode acontecer. Não me admiro se nevar mas também não me admiro se for só misturada ou chuva. Tudo depende de como se comportar a direcção do vento. No Alentejo só é possivel granizo devido aos cumulonimbos que se vão formar por lá devido ao CAPE elevado. Esta vai ser uma noite agitada para quem gosta de meteorologia.



Vitor, em S. Mamede a 1025m tenho esperança que possa cair alguma


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Então, mantêm-se a previsão de mau tempo para esta madrugada para a região Sul? Pelo que vejo nos modelos não parece ser nada de especial...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

Vamos ver se é desta que tenho uma boa rega


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

*Analise às projeções de precipitação do CentroMeteo.PT*

Neste portal, analisando apenas a evolução da nebulosidade e precipitação, indica que o temporal desta noite deverá iniciar-se pelo litoral oeste um pouco antes das 23h00. O núcleo mais activo de precipitações entrará no continente pelos distritos de Leiria e Lisboa, com um sentido de orientação para sueste.
Por volta da 01h00 da madrugada, as precipitações irão concentrar-se nos distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Portalegre, Évora e Beja. Às 04h00 serão os distritos de Évora e Beja onde se concentrará a precipitação, que irá também afectar o distrito de Faro, especialmente o Sotavento.
O portal indica que haverá uma diminuição significativa da precipitação em todo o território do continente a partir das 06h00.
Agora venha a noite para confirmar estas previsões que podem ser consultadas no link abaixo:

http://www.centrometeo.pt/pt/tempo/mapas-profissionais/nebulosidade-e-precipitacao/portugal.html

*EDIT:* Para os amantes do frio e da neve, lembra-se que o frio só se irá instalar após a passagem das linhas de instabilidade, quando diminuir a nebulosidade e a precipitação.

Ainda segundo este modelo, o interior norte e centro serão as regiões que irão ter menos precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2014 às 20:19)

*Análise às imagens de satélite*

A análise das imagens disponíveis por satélite parece que apresentam algumas divergências face às projecções, uma vez que as principais massas de nebulosidade entram agora pelo noroeste da Península e, deslocando-se para sueste, parece que fazem uma trajectória mais para leste do que as previsões do CentroMeteo.PT:

Airmass

Sat24

Só mais um apontamento: as temperaturas terão uma significativa descida só depois quando a precipitação estiver a terminar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

Duvido que a depressão demore até às 4h da manhã a atravessar o continente, e pelo que se vê no satélite e radar duvido que também que venha chuva forte


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Jan 2014 às 20:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Duvido que a depressão demore até às 4h da manhã a atravessar o continente, e pelo que se vê no satélite e radar duvido que também que venha chuva forte


Pela análise que faço, que é parecida à tua, não me parece que seja um evento extremo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Jan 2014 às 20:57)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Pela análise que faço, que é parecida à tua, não me parece que seja um evento extremo.



Tirando o vento no litoral sul (que mesmo assim não será nada de muito anormal) , também em minha análise, este evento não terá nada de extremo!


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

Sim, eu tambem sou da opiniao que nao devera ser um evento extremo... Quanto às cotas de neve, na minha opiniao deverao rondar os 900\1000 m durante o grosso da precipitação e depois quando a preciptaçao for muito pouca e virar para Norte aí a cota pode descer até aos 600\700 m aproximadamente. No entanto com a precipitaçao quase nula nao deve acumular nada nestas altitudes.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (18 Jan 2014 às 21:14)

Fqpo65 lpmg 180600
instituto portugues do mar e da atmosfera.
Boletim meteorologico para a navegacao maritima nas zonas limitadas 
pelos meridianos 22w-07w e pelos paralelos 35n-45n.
I - t t t   t t t   t t t
aviso de vento forte ateh 20 milhas da costa da foz do rio minho do 
cabo carvoeiro na zona 17(porto).
Aviso de vento muito forte ateh 20 milhas da costa do cabo carvoeiro 
ah foz do rio guadiana, nas zonas 17(porto) e 18(s.vicente).
Aviso de agitacao maritima forte ateh ahs 20 milhas da costa da foz 
do rio minho ah foz do rio guadiana nas zonas 17(porto) e 
18(s.vicente).
Aviso de vento muito forte nas zonas 4(charcot), 6(josephine), 
18(s.vicente) e 19(cadiz).
Aviso de agitacao maritima forte nas zonas 4(charcot), 6(josephine), 
16(finisterre), 17(porto), 18(s.vicente) e 19(cadiz).
Ii - situacao geral ahs 0000 utc de 18jan2014:
Anticiclone/ 1035hpa/ 34n38w/ quase-estacionario/ pequena variacao.
Frente fria/ 30n10w/ 35n07w/ 41n04w/ deslocamento ese/ 5kt/ 
atividade moderada.
Iii - previsao valida ateh ahs 0600 utc de 19jan2014:
4 - charcot:
Nw 6 a 7, por vezes 8, rodando para n a partir do fim da tarde e 
enfraquecendo para 5 a 6.  
Vis moderada a fraca.
Ondas nw 4 a 5 m, sendo 5 a 6 m no inicio do periodo.
6 - josephine:
Nw 6 a 7, temporariamente 4 a 5 na parte leste durante a tarde, 
tornando-se 6 a 7, por vezes 8.
Vis moderada a fraca.
Ondas nw 5 a 7 m, diminuindo gradualmente para 3 a 5 m, sendo 4,5 a 
5,5 m na parte mais leste no final do periodo.
16 - finisterre:
Nw 5 a 6, temporariamente w 4 a 5, tornando-se n 5 a 6 a partir do 
final da tarde. 
Vis moderada, por vezes fraca.
Ondas nw 4,5 a 5,5 m, diminuindo gradualmente para 3,5 a 4,5 m.
17 - porto:
Nw 5 a 6, por vezes 7, temporariamente w 4 a 5, tornando-se n/nw 6 a 
7 a partir do fim da tarde.
Vis moderada a fraca.
Ondas nw 5,5 a 6,5 m, diminuindo gradualmente para 4 a 5 m.
18 - s. Vicente:
Nw 6 a 7, tornando-se w/nw 5 a 6, aumentando para 7 a 8 a partir do 
final da tarde. 
Vis moderada a fraca.
Ondas nw 6 a 7 m, sendo 5 a 6 m na parte mais sueste no inicio do 
periodo, diminuindo gradualmente para 4,5 a 5,5 m.
19 - cadiz:
Nw/w 5 a 6, tornando-se 7 a 8 a partir do final da tarde.
Vis moderada a fraca.
Ondas quadrante w 4,5 a 5,5 m, temporariamente 3,5 a 4,5 m, sendo 
2,5 a 3,5 m na parte mais n.
Meteorologistas: Angela lourenco/patricia gomes/sandra correia.
Informacao do instituto portugues do mar e da atmosfera.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2014 às 21:27)

Boas noites.

Amanhã posso ter que ir a Penedono. Posso encontrar neve nas redondezas?


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2014 às 21:30)

Gerofil disse:


> *Análise às imagens de satélite*
> 
> A análise das imagens disponíveis por satélite parece que apresentam algumas divergências face às projecções, ....



Um dos factos que retenho dos últimos dias é um certo desacerto dos modelos. A coisa não tem andado famosa... grandes indefinições a 72h.

E não é só o GFS ou ECMWF. Os mesoscalares também não mostravam o que estamos a ver por aqui.

Por isso as previsões a prazos de 5 ou 7 dias são interessantes mas tudo está obscuro.

Dias interessantes.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2014 às 21:43)

c.bernardino disse:


> Um dos factos que retenho dos últimos dias é um certo desacerto dos modelos. A coisa não tem andado famosa... grandes indefinições a 72h.
> 
> E não é só o GFS ou ECMWF. Os mesoscalares também não mostravam o que estamos a ver por aqui.
> 
> ...



Parece que cerca das 2h da manhã já não haverá nada de especial pois os modelos indicam que cerca das 06h estará na zona de Gibraltar !
Além disso parece que claro que a reflectividade no radar é maior do que a chuva que está a cair !

Olhando a longa distância os modelos parecem muito confusos depois das 192h, com posicionamentos estranhos dos anticiclones.
Haverá alguma esperança para haver uma mudança de padrão mais favorável aqui para o sul do país ?


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2014 às 22:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Haverá alguma esperança para haver uma mudança de padrão mais favorável aqui para o sul do país ?



Penso que concordas comigo em que ... não  o outlook não é nada positivo para efeitos de precipitação. Nem para frio. 
O forum vai acalmar. É pena.

E a pouco e pouco os dias estão a crescer.


----------



## dlourenco (19 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

Já se sabe que o accuweather não uma ferramenta fiável, e baseia-se no acaso talvez  mas aponta ara um mes de Fevereiro em cheio hehe


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2014 às 00:09)

dlourenco disse:


> Já se sabe que o accuweather não é uma ferramenta fiável, e baseia-se no acaso talvez  mas aponta para um mes de Fevereiro em cheio hehe



Não sei, não!
No final de dezembro previam um janeiro bem acima da média nos EUA, no que diz respeito às temperaturas...Um barrete!
Se assim se tivesse confirmado certamente teríamos agora mais frio.
Aguardemos, que os modelos andam à "nora".
Mesmo a vinda do AA, que parece mais ou menos certa (e normal já agora), não está bem definida.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 01:04)

a mim agrada me a vinda o AA!
será que vamos ter um Fevereiro à antiga!?
esperar para ver..


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2014 às 02:21)

Á antiga como ?


----------



## 1337 (19 Jan 2014 às 03:11)

AA está de volta, fez uma pausa e cá está ele de regresso, mas que é algo bem vindo, desde que não se prolongue tanto tempo como em novembro até meio de dezembro. Veremos...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (19 Jan 2014 às 03:38)

onde posso ver se veem precipitação para a minha zona?


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2014 às 04:49)

Vento muito forte, a esta hora, em Peniche.


----------



## Hermano1x (19 Jan 2014 às 05:15)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> onde posso ver se veem precipitação para a minha zona?



http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## Rui86 (19 Jan 2014 às 05:17)

Hermano1x disse:


> http://www.rain-alarm.com/



Nao serve de muito....em santarem esta a chover e nao mostra nada... alias nao mostra chuva nenhuma em Portugal. ..


----------



## CptRena (19 Jan 2014 às 05:22)

Rui86 disse:


> Nao serve de muito....em santarem esta a chover e nao mostra nada... alias nao mostra chuva nenhuma em Portugal. ..



E porquê!? Porque o servidor do IPMA foi fumar umas brocas e estragou-se todo.

 http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2014 às 12:45)

Chuva na terça-feira com a passagem de um novo sistema frontal. Aqui por baixo só espero chuva fraca.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2014 às 12:56)

Bem parece que o mês de janeiro está feito em relação à neve, agora falta a recta final ou seja o fevereiro, vamos aguardar...


----------



## JoCa (19 Jan 2014 às 14:20)

Pelo que noto nos modelos vêm aí dias com temperaturas amenas e estamos em Janeiro! Será Fevereiro mais frio?


----------



## meteoamador (19 Jan 2014 às 21:05)

Para o inicio desta semana as temperaturas ainda vão estar baixas a cota de neve deverá andar pelos 1000/1200m com a precipitação sob forma de aguaceiros e com tendência a desaparecer os modelos dizem que a temperatura vai subindo ao longo da semana mas como têm andado confusos vamos ver se não há surpresas.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

GFS e ECM estão em consonância com o estabelecimento do AA muito forte a OESTE a partir do final da próxima semana. Lá vamos nós dizer adeus à chuva outra vez!
Ainda muita coisa pode acontecer até 30 de Março mas parece-me e cada vez mais que o Inverno vai ser muito fraco aqui para o SUL, outra vez pois 2011/2012 foi fraquíssimo e o ano passado o que safou foi o super Março.

Quanto a temperaturas parece que serão bem amenas podendo mesmo chegar aos 20ºc ou perto. Vamos ver....


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2014 às 22:36)

trovoadas disse:


> GFS e ECM estão em consonância com o estabelecimento do AA muito forte a OESTE a partir do final da próxima semana. Lá vamos nós dizer adeus à chuva outra vez!
> Ainda muita coisa pode acontecer até 30 de Março mas parece-me e cada vez mais que o Inverno vai ser muito fraco aqui para o SUL, outra vez pois 2011/2012 foi fraquíssimo e o ano passado o que safou foi o super Março.
> 
> Quanto a temperaturas parece que serão bem amenas podendo mesmo chegar aos 20ºc ou perto. Vamos ver....



Mas Março climatologicamente é já Primavera e tu sabes disso ....
Inverno? O que é isso 

Sim no que toca a modelos claramente vai-se estabelecer um AA muito, muito forte mais tarde veremos se será por dias ou por semanas


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Jan 2014 às 12:42)

Bom... parece que este forum vai acalmar pelo menos por uma ou duas semanas! E espero que fique por aí

Os modelos estão em uníssono neste prognostico! Ou seja... AA+AA+AA!

Que Fevereiro seja tão bom, ou melhor que este mês de Janeiro (seguramente melhor que Janeiro para o pessoal do sul)!


----------



## MicaMito (20 Jan 2014 às 13:02)

já aqui ando á algum tempo mas ainda não descodifiquei a sigla "AA" ! significa o quê?


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2014 às 13:11)

MicaMito disse:


> já aqui ando á algum tempo mas ainda não descodifiquei a sigla "AA" ! significa o quê?



abreviatura de anticiclone dos açores.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2014 às 13:14)

De verão é inevitável, faz parte da nossa meteorologia, de inverno aborrece.


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Jan 2014 às 13:24)

O frio virá tarde este ano para nós como para a Europa em geral. O pessoal em França e UK queijam-se de falta de frio. E mesmo na Alemanha falta neve e também frio. As temperaturas em geral pela Europa estão acima do normal salvo em uma outra exceção. Quanto a precipitação não sei como será o próximo Fevereiro mas o frio irá vir certamente..

P.S. Lembro-me de que na Rússia até à entrada deste ano, não tinham também as temperaturas tão frias como de questume ...


----------



## james (20 Jan 2014 às 13:59)

Pelo que vejo nos modelos e previsao do ipma no Norte (


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2014 às 14:03)

então anda tudo a dormir parece haver uma situação interessante para o final do mês dia 28..
só queria que o AA enfraquece-se um bocado e puff!!

há uma semana que os modelos andam a mostrar esta situação..


----------



## james (20 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

james disse:


> Pelo que vejo nos modelos e previsao do ipma no Norte (



Ops , carreguei antes do tempo onde nao devia . . . 

Como dizia , no Norte ( principalmente no Minho ) , Os modelos colocam boas possibilidades de precipitacap durante toda a semana .

E queda de neve a cotas que ate poderao ser interessantes . . .

Claro que nao sera um tempo muito tempestuoso , mas como se tratam de entradas de norte , a sensacao de frio sera reforcada .


----------



## Talhada (20 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

Boas, 
Onde posso ver esses modelos? 

Sou novo nestas andanças 

Obrigado,


----------



## PedroSarrico (20 Jan 2014 às 15:31)

A serra da estrela vai manter a neve até inícios de fevereiro ou as temperaturas vão fazer com que esta se derreta?


----------



## vinc7e (20 Jan 2014 às 15:58)

PedroSarrico disse:


> A serra da estrela vai manter a neve até inícios de fevereiro ou as temperaturas vão fazer com que esta se derreta?



Em principio sim. Pior que as temperaturas é mesmo  a chuva, não chovendo a neve deve aguentar bastante tempo.


----------



## Hermano1x (20 Jan 2014 às 16:39)

topic-off estão ver a sic!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2014 às 16:52)

Hermano1x disse:


> topic-off estão ver a sic!



Existe um tópico .

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/ida-sic-7441-1.html


----------



## Norther (21 Jan 2014 às 01:07)

Fechada de novo


----------



## -jf- (21 Jan 2014 às 06:21)

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php?ech=174&mode=2&carte=0&run=10


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2014 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Pelo o que observo nos modelos o AA poderá não ser assim tão intenso e deverá permanecer poucos dias, aliás nota-se uma tendência para uma nova entrada fria para o final do mês...


----------



## cactus (21 Jan 2014 às 13:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Pelo o que observo nos modelos o AA poderá não ser assim tão intenso e deverá permanecer poucos dias, aliás nota-se uma tendência para uma nova entrada fria para o final do mês...



Também tenho essa leitura , aliás é o que os modelos têm vindo a mostrar, mas como ainda falta algum tempo...


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Jan 2014 às 15:10)

cactus disse:


> Também tenho essa leitura , aliás é o que os modelos têm vindo a mostrar, mas como ainda falta algum tempo...



Meus amigos, essa é a leitura da saida do GFS de hoje. 
Há 1-2 dias não era assim. Reparem na volatilidade dos modelos mesmo nestas condições que seriam mais propicias aos acertos. 

Agora o Ferreira falou numa entrada fria. Penso que se estava a referir a 28/29 de janeiro. Mais extensa no GFS do que no ECM. E nunca seria uma entrada com grandes reflexos ao nível das mínimas, pelas perturbaçãozita modelada. Mas ainda falta uma semana ... e como nós temos visto os modelos andam hesitantes.

Acredito que esta saida das 6h do gfs tenha sido uma saida mais fria. Estou curioso para "ler" as saida das 12h dos principais modelos.


----------



## cova beira (21 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

muita indecisão ainda quanto a posição da entrada fria para a semana que vem.

nos states vão levar outra vez com o vortice polar NY já esta assim http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2014 às 23:12)

Parece que vamos ter um final de semana tranquilo...mesmo assim parece que ainda vamos ter alguma  para o final desta noite e inicio da manhã ( pelo menos aqui no Minho).

Estive a dar uma vista de olhos nos modelos e....não vou comentar! Fico-me por esta semana que é melhor e mais para frente logo se vê! 

Ninguém merece ver saídas destas, então o GFS!!! Mais não digo para já...

Continuação de uma boa noite


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2014 às 00:04)

> muita indecisão ainda quanto a posição da entrada fria para a semana que vem.
> 
> nos states vão levar outra vez com o vortice polar NY já esta assim http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/




A ver se o AA não se encosta tanto a nós e ajude a injetar ar frio, agora nos states! vai ser mais 5 dias bem frescos


----------



## JoCa (22 Jan 2014 às 00:09)

Bem, pelo que vejo nos modelos poderemos ter um final de semana e um fim-de-semana primaveril. Sem chuva e temperaturas amenas. De facto este mês de Janeiro tem sido muito pouco frio em contraste com a américa do norte, novamente com muita neve e temperaturas bem negativas.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2014 às 07:11)

boneli disse:


> Ninguém merece ver saídas destas, então o GFS!!! Mais não digo para já...



Diga !!! é para isso que estamos aqui. Eu não vejo nada de especial. pelo menos na saida das 00h.



Norther disse:


> A ver se o AA não se encosta tanto a nós e ajude a injetar ar frio, agora nos states! vai ser mais 5 dias bem frescos



5 dias bem frios onde? nos EUA, certo?

Não me levem a mal, mas lendo estes posts ficasse com a ideia que "algo" vem ai. E eu não vejo nada de diferente.


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2014 às 12:21)

se leres com atenção esta la states = Estados Unidos, claro que não levo a mal  na boa  agora explica la tu o que queres dizer com o "algo" vem ai? para mim vem algo, vem sempre alguma coisa não achas, altas/baixas pressões, sol chuva  :-)


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2014 às 15:37)

Norther disse:


> se leres com atenção esta la states = Estados Unidos, claro que não levo a mal  na boa  agora explica la tu o que queres dizer com o "algo" vem ai? para mim vem algo, vem sempre alguma coisa não achas, altas/baixas pressões, sol chuva  :-)



eu nunca disse que "algo" vinha ai! Onde escrevi eu isso?
Eu acho que não vem. 
Posso estar enganado, dada a baralhação dos modelos evidenciada no passado recente.
Por parte de alguns posts parecia que alguém antevia "algo" e olhando para os modelos não via nada de especial. Por isso pedi esclarecimento. A sua frase , com a exclamação a separar os states do anuncio de dias frios... poderia induzir em erro.  

E por "algo" entendo uma *alteração* de padrão, particularmente as que implicam uma alteração sensível de condições meteorológicas, nomeadamente temperaturas, precipitação, vento, etc.

Lamento esta confusão, não retiro nada do que escrevi, nem a altero. Nem acrescentarei mais uma palavra.


----------



## cova beira (22 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

parece que afinal vem mesmo alguma coisa 

europeu e ensembles melhoraram significativamente


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (22 Jan 2014 às 22:54)

Acho que o AA ainda vai arrumar com isto para leste...Veremos, ainda falta algum tempo


----------



## rodri (23 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

isto do AA (????) e do mapa traduzido em miudos significa que vem ai frio e neve?


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2014 às 00:23)

AA, anticiclone dos açores, o sistema que mais influencía a nossa meteorologia. A posição desse anticiclone determinará o trajecto da massa de ar frio que parece dirigir-se para a europa dentro de alguns dias.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2014 às 00:27)

rodri disse:


> isto do AA (????) e do mapa traduzido em miudos significa que vem ai frio e neve?



De forma simples, no mapa há um A - Anticiclone, que vulgarmente se diz AA por ser o Anticiclone dos Açores.
E um B - uma depressão.

Num anticiclone (A) o vento _roda_ no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio, ao passo que numa depressão (B) a rotação do vento é contrária aos ponteiros do relógio.

Se temos um A nos Açores e um B no Mediterrâneo, então em Portugal teremos um fluxo de norte (vento) com consequente entrada de ar frio.












Segundo essa previsão, não haveria grande espaço para neve. Apenas frio seco, visto que a precipitação ficaria retida no norte de Espanha.

Quanto mais o AA se aproximar, mais estável será o tempo.
Caso contrário, se o AA se afastar e a depressão no mediterrâneo vier mais para oeste, então aí teríamos entrada de ar húmido e frio do Atlântico, dado que o fluxo seria de noroeste e não de norte.

Mas estamos a falar de uma previsão a 168h. Portanto, com um grau de precisão ainda baixo.


----------



## Norther (23 Jan 2014 às 00:32)

Vai ser uma "guerra" nas próximas modelagens, neste momento o ECMWF melhor que o GFS com a depressão mais em cima de nós.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Previsão de uma entrada de norte (portanto, fria mas com a humidade retida pelas montanhas do norte da Península; precipitação quanto muito apenas para as regiões mais montanhosas do interior norte e centro):

Cartas do ECMWF


----------



## rodri (23 Jan 2014 às 01:34)

obrigado pela explicacao


----------



## Norther (23 Jan 2014 às 01:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Previsão de uma entrada de norte (portanto, fria mas com a humidade retida pelas montanhas do norte da Península; precipitação quanto muito apenas para as regiões mais montanhosas do interior norte e centro):
> 
> Cartas do ECMWF




Pois normalmente estas entradas costumam trazer pouca ou nenhuma precipitação ate nós, vamos ver


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2014 às 05:44)

Quem anda há algum tempo interessado em seguir as previsões sabe perfeitamente que basta o AA chegar-se um pouco mais a leste e temos a possibilidade toda esfumada...

Contudo os dois principais modelos de previsão apontam numa entrada de ar frio de Norte, no entanto o ECM - modelo de previsão do nosso IPMA, com condições ligeiramente mais favoráveis. 
Acredito que teremos neve certamente, mas só mesmo mais a norte. Nestes casos as Serras do Gerês, Larouco e Nogueira parecem-me ser os locais de eleição, isto caso não fique retido tudo na Montanhas Espanholas mais a N/NE.

Mesmo assim a cota de neve desde a madrugada de Segunda a Quarta-Feira não baixará os 800/900metros, a precipitação não se espera que seja abundante, mesmo assim vale a pena continuar a seguir as previsões. Caso se mantenham já  será bem interessante para alguns


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2014 às 12:57)

o tempo vai passando e o evento de neve a cotas baixa não aparece...
desconfio muito de Fevereiro quer me parecer que será um mês frio e seco.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2014 às 13:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> o tempo vai passando e o evento de neve a cotas baixa não aparece...
> desconfio muito de Fevereiro quer me parecer que será um mês frio e seco.



Nos ultimos 30 anos ocorreram eventos de queda de neve a cotas muito baixas em 1983 , 1987 , 1994 , 2006 , 2009 e 2010 , logo nao vale a pena estar a espera da neve a cotas baixas todos os anos porque isso nao vai acontecer . . .

Em relacao a fevereiro , neste momento ainda esta no segredo dos deuses o tempo que vai fazer , porem fevereiro e um mes em que ocorreram eventos historicos como o ciclone de 1941 , os nevoes de 1983 ou a tempestade que nao me lembro do nome em 2010 . . .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2014 às 13:51)

james atenção que no ano passado em fevereiro nevou a cerca de 400 m mesmo sem pegar ainda nevou alias tenho o registo comigo.. este ano ainda nao nevou  abaixo dos 600 M e depois do torrido verão que tivemos estava a espera de um inverno rigoroso a nivel de frio o que ainda nao aconteceu...

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2&month=2&day=11&year=2013

aqui fica o historico foi a 11 de fevereiro do ano passado.

http://meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=11&month=2&year=2013&hour=12&map=0&mode=0

nao esquecendo este evento:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/nevao-de-27-28-de-fevereiro-de-2013-a-7006-2.html


----------



## Brito (23 Jan 2014 às 18:37)

Boas

parece-me interessante a situação para o fim do mês...

vamos esperar


----------



## dASk (23 Jan 2014 às 20:35)

james disse:


> Nos ultimos 30 anos ocorreram eventos de queda de neve a cotas muito baixas em 1983 , 1987 , 1994 , 2006 , 2009 e 2010 , logo nao vale a pena estar a espera da neve a cotas baixas todos os anos porque isso nao vai acontecer . . .
> 
> Em relacao a fevereiro , neste momento ainda esta no segredo dos deuses o tempo que vai fazer , porem fevereiro e um mes em que ocorreram eventos historicos como o ciclone de 1941 , os nevoes de 1983 ou a tempestade que nao me lembro do nome em 2010 . . .



Essa tempestade foi a Xynthia, lembro-me muito bem desse dia já que o tejo galgou as margens devido "stormsurge"


----------



## james (24 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

Bom dia , 

Segundo o meteograma gfs , na próxima quarta - feira de manhã as cotas de neve andarão por volta dos 300 metros em alguns locais do Litoral Norte !


----------



## Cheiroso (24 Jan 2014 às 12:10)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Segundo o meteograma gfs , na próxima quarta - feira de manhã as cotas de neve andarão por volta dos 300 metros em alguns locais do Litoral Norte !



De fato, tenho vindo a observar algumas das saidas e já mais que uma vez coloca cotas baixas nesse dia (seria optimo )... No entanto aguardemos, pois este ano, e a tantas horas, ainda se torna dificil garantir essa fiabilidade.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2014 às 12:13)

Demasiado generoso. 600 metros.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (24 Jan 2014 às 14:20)

E 600 metros já não seria nada mau. Pessoalmente aposto mais em 800/900 metros. O AA não gosta muito de neve


----------



## james (24 Jan 2014 às 15:25)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> E 600 metros já não seria nada mau. Pessoalmente aposto mais em 800/900 metros. O AA não gosta muito de neve



O aa não gostar muito de neve não é assim tão linear , depende do seu posicionamento . 

Aliás normalmente as grandes entradas atlânticas frias de noroeste são ótimas para a queda de neve a cotas altas mas péssimas para cotas baixas .

Claro que a previsão de cotas de neve a alguns dias de distância é uma mera referência , no entanto penso que não se devem excluír cenários , estamos  em janeiro , não estamos em abril nem em outubro .

E , se é verdade que as cotas de neve muitas vezes são generosas , outras vezes é exatamente o contrário ( como quando nevou em 2009 e 2010  , em que me fiei nas cotas previstas pelo ipma , estava a dormir e só vi ainda a nevar porque me telefonaram )


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (24 Jan 2014 às 16:02)

Concordo plenamente 
Mas da minha modesta análise, penso que o AA vai "bloquear" um pouco o frio. Para nevar a cotas de 600 metros com a humidade alta que se costuma verificar em entradas atlânticas seria necessário um pouco mais de frio, pelo menos a 850 hPa. Mas o grau de incerteza é enorme, apenas opino pela experiência que fui adquirindo ao longo dos anos.


----------



## romeupaz (24 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

Cheiroso disse:


> De fato, (...)



Só uma nota de Português sem querer armar-me em professor, de facto, escreve-se do mesmo modo com e sem acordo ortográfico.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2014 às 22:03)

Parece-me que a circulacão zonal deverá ser restablecida, desta vez com mais frio...parece-me interessante e o bloqueio na Europa de Leste e Rússia terá um papel importante na determinação do sitio onde "mergulharão" as baixas pressões.
A saída das 12z do ECMWF está brutal! Passa-se tudo com uma velocidade estonteante!


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Jan 2014 às 00:31)

Alguém me pode indicar o link para ver as cotas de neve no GFS?
Costumo consultar o site meteociel e por lá não encontro nada.
Obrigado.


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Jan 2014 às 00:46)

VILA REAL disse:


> Alguém me pode indicar o link para ver as cotas de neve no GFS?
> Costumo consultar o site meteociel e por lá não encontro nada.
> Obrigado.



http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica?time=1361871455


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Jan 2014 às 00:55)

Caro conterrâneo, muito obrigado


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Jan 2014 às 00:57)

Na boa


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jan 2014 às 11:32)

Cota de neve abaixo dos 600 metros parece-me ser irrealista. Pelas previsões parece-me adequado poder afirmar que acima dos 900 metros as probabilidades de ter neve são enormes, sendo que as cadeias montanhosas do Norte serão as mais recompensadas...
Aposto na Peneda-Gerês e Larouco como locais de eleição, por isso quem puder que dê uma escapadela até esses locais 
Embora todos estejam a dar importância à cota de neve eu cá neste tipo de fenómeno prefiro concentrar-me também na precipitação, mais vale subir a cota até aos 900/1000 metros mas termos previsões de acumulados que permitam garantir que ela cai mesmo...e não ter cota baixa e ficar a olhar para o céu


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (25 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

MarioCabral disse:


> Cota de neve abaixo dos 600 metros parece-me ser irrealista. Pelas previsões parece-me adequado poder afirmar que acima dos 900 metros as probabilidades de ter neve são enormes, sendo que as cadeias montanhosas do Norte serão as mais recompensadas...
> Aposto na Peneda-Gerês e Larouco como locais de eleição, por isso quem puder que dê uma escapadela até esses locais
> Embora todos estejam a dar importância à cota de neve eu cá neste tipo de fenómeno prefiro concentrar-me também na precipitação, mais vale subir a cota até aos 900/1000 metros mas termos previsões de acumulados que permitam garantir que ela cai mesmo...e não ter cota baixa e ficar a olhar para o céu



Essas previsões são referentes a que dias? Próxima semana?


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2014 às 16:29)

MarioCabral disse:


> Embora todos estejam a dar importância à cota de neve eu cá neste tipo de fenómeno prefiro concentrar-me também na precipitação, mais vale subir a cota até aos 900/1000 metros mas termos previsões de acumulados que permitam garantir que ela cai mesmo...e não ter cota baixa e ficar a olhar para o céu


Pois, de acordo. O GFS nesta run baixou muito as cotas, mas a precipitaçao sera muito escassa. Ainda assim tou confiante num nevao a cotas medias\baixas na madrugada de quarta.


----------



## fishisco (26 Jan 2014 às 17:54)

apartir das 240h o GFS mete "medo"


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2014 às 18:38)

fishisco disse:


> apartir das 240h o GFS mete "medo"



Mete medo mas está bem fora da média do ensemble a partir dessa altura referida por ti ....

E depois poderia chover algo interessante por aqui o que seria uma chatice ... Bahhh !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2014 às 18:40)

o 2º painel está um sonho


----------



## karkov (26 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

Metam cá imagens


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Mete medo mas está bem fora da média do ensemble a partir dessa altura referida por ti ....
> 
> E depois poderia chover algo interessante por aqui o que seria uma chatice ... Bahhh !



A ver se temos um "super Fevereiro" para repor um pouco os níveis hidrícos. Uns 200mm num mês ainda de Inverno não faziam mal a ninguém
Deixem-me sonhar um pouco...
A distancia ainda é muita mas para já fico feliz por ver que choverá qualquer coisa durante a próxima semana. É bom para continuar a sequência de humidade que temos tido.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2014 às 18:58)

A saída das 12h do ECM segue a tendência


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A saída das 12h do ECM segue a tendência



Mais ou menos, mais ou menos, os modelos andam muito confusos e voláteis ... não se percebe muito bem qual a tendência mas temos é que olhar bem para Oeste para ver o que acontece se as depressões saiem mais a sul dos EUA ....
Para já alguns aguaceiros no litoral norte e centro e depois mais tarde veremos o que acontece pode ser que tenhamos algo em grande para Fevereiro ou então será resposta a circulação mais a norte ....

Será que apenas em Março é que isto vai animar .... ?


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Jan 2014 às 19:18)

Boas o que sera de esperar para terça?
Para sertã/CB?


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2014 às 19:34)

celia salta disse:


> Boas o que sera de esperar para terça?
> Para sertã/CB?



Chuva, em regime de aguaceiros. Poderão ser fortes e com trovoada, mas temos de acompanhar.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Jan 2014 às 19:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Chuva, em regime de aguaceiros. Poderão ser fortes e com trovoada, mas temos de acompanhar.



Obrigado


----------



## MicaMito (26 Jan 2014 às 22:44)

tão não há previsão do stormy para esta semana?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Jan 2014 às 02:50)

É possível prever alguma coisa para Sábado durante o dia na Margem Sul? Sei que ainda é cedo, mas tenho um evento no qual as condições meterológicas são uma variável de peso!!!

Espero que esteja um Sol porreiro e umas temperaturas amenas.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2014 às 05:21)

esta saida do gfs desce bem a cota para a madrugada de quarta:

viseu (450 metros) - 400 metros
vila real (428 metros) - 350 metros
montalegre (950 metros) - começando com 1000 descendo até 400 metros
porto (zonas mais montanhosas) - 400 metros
braga (zonas mais montanhosas) - 450/500 metros
viana do castelo (zonas mais montanhosas) - 450 metros
bragança (669 metros) - começando nos 700 descendo até aos 400 metros
guarda (1002 metros) - começando nos 1000 descendo até aos 500 metros
castelo branco (zonas mais montanhosas) - 600 metros
aveiro (zonas mais montanhosas) - 550 metros
coimbra (zonas mais montanhosas) - 550 metros
leiria (zonas mais montanhosas) - 500 metros
portalegre (542 metros) - 500 metros
marvão (666 metros) (na serra de são mamede (1025 metros), no distrito de portalegre - começando nos 900 metros descendo até aos 500 metros

se mantiver assim era interessante este evento de neve, e em alguns casos até aumentou a precipitação na altura de maior frio, se mantiver assim será que podemos ter também mais surpresas? como:

évora (serra de ossa, 625 metros) - 550 metros
santarém (serra de aire, 679 metros) - 500 metros
faro (serra de monchique, 902 metros) - 750 metros

se mantivesse assim era muito interessante para o pessoal nessas zonas estarem atentos, falta só 1 dia, mas cheira me que as cotas devem subir ainda (tirei as cotas e alturas do GFS, se tiver algum erro peço desculpa  )

EDIT: o AEMET (site de meteo de espanha para quem não sabe) está a por cotas no minimo:

sul de espanha (para a tal surpresa que falei acima da serra de monchique): 900 metros
norte e centro de espanha: 500 metros

gostava de ouvir as vossas opiniões


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Jan 2014 às 07:59)

david 6 disse:


> esta saida do gfs desce bem a cota para a madrugada de quarta:
> 
> viseu (450 metros) - 400 metros
> vila real (428 metros) - 350 metros
> ...



Isso parece ser muito otimista. 
Acredito para já na postura do IPMA:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 29.janeiro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade na região
Sul durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes,
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro,
em especial no litoral.
Queda de neve acima de 800/1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas da ordem de 65 km/h,
no litoral e nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Patrícia Gomes/Sandra Correia.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 09:05)

Seguramente a partir do dia de hoje teremos neve nas elevações do norte e centro do Continente, contudo embora as cotas tenham realmente baixado parece-me que devemos ser prudentes:
- Durante o dia de hoje e a madrugada de hoje a cota de neve no norte andará por volta dos 900/1000 metros mas a precipitação será escassa
- Na região centro a precipitação será também escassa, subindo a cota para os 1000/1100 metros

Assim sendo o dia de hoje não será certamente o melhor!

Para amanhã:
- A cota de neve na madrugada de 2a para 3a sobe bastante no norte e centro, acima dos 1500 metros na manhã, baixando gradualmente durante a tarde sendo que ao inicio da noite deverá situar-se nos 700/800 metros a norte e 900 metros no centro
- A dúvida reside na precipitação, sendo que a precipitação no centro será um pouco inferior ao norte, contudo o espaço de tempo em que está previsto maior acumulação está sobreposto aquele em que a cota não está suficiente baixo para se esperar grandes surpresas

Assim sendo, amanhã embora seja esperada precipitação suficiente, o período de tempo em que esta é maior não é certamente o mais favorável.

Para quarta-feira:
- A madrugada de terça para quarta-feira (principalmente o inicio) mantém precipitação quanto baste e baixa a cota de neve para valores interessantes no norte, rondando os 600 metros, sendo que no inicio da manhã a cota baixa ainda mais até perto dos 400 metros, contudo a precipitação quase que desaparece e assim se mantém durante o dia
- No centro norte acontece precisamente a mesma coisa, no entanto os valores de precipitação são mais baixos pelo que a queda de neve fica ainda mais em risco

Como tal a madrugada de terça para quarta parece-me ser a ideal para quem quer cota mais baixa e queda de neve quase garantida. As montanhas mais a norte deverão ficar pintadas, mantenho a aposta no Gerês e Larouco...de resto fora uns flocos um pouco espalhados pelo norte e centro norte não me parece que vá haver grandes surpresas!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2014 às 10:22)

Mais uma semana de chuviscos .... fonix que tédio, estou farto de chuviscos, nunca mais chove a sério por estas bandas !

Olhando aos modelos isto no máximo repete-se o que se passou no final de Dezembro e inicio de Janeiro, com o norte a receber a maior parte da chuva, e o sul com os chuviscos, assim mostram os modelos e os seus respetivos ensembles, com a uma tendencia clara para AO - e NAO + !


----------



## MicaMito (27 Jan 2014 às 15:15)

Epá digão-me que isto de chuviscos e vento vai acabar!!!!já tou farto de levar com isto quero sol!


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2014 às 15:23)

MicaMito disse:


> Epá digão-me que isto de chuviscos e vento vai acabar!!!!já tou farto de levar com isto quero sol!



Este é um tópico de previsões e não de desejos. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Será que na quarta-feira teremos a visita da neve a cotas um pouco mais decentes? O meteograma do GFS aqui para Bragança não está mau, não seria um nevão pois a precipitação não parece ser muita, mas pelo menos já daria para lavar a vista.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Jan 2014 às 15:28)

Madrugada de quarta feira com boas hipóteses segundo ambos os modelos. Temperatura mais baixa aliada a razoável precipitação.


----------



## MicaMito (27 Jan 2014 às 15:46)

MSantos disse:


> Este é um tópico de previsões e não de desejos.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Será que na quarta-feira teremos a visita da neve a cotas um pouco mais decentes? O meteograma do GFS aqui para Bragança não está mau, não seria um nevão pois a precipitação não parece ser muita, mas pelo menos já daria para lavar a vista.



A malta tambem anda sempre aqui a desejar neve!


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2014 às 16:25)

MicaMito disse:


> A malta tambem anda sempre aqui a desejar neve!



Sim, é verdade  mas tem que caber a cada um de nós evitar que este tópico se torne um muro das lamentações, apresentar desejos não é mau desde que devidamente fundamentados nos modelos. 

Não leves a mal o meu reparo, cumps.


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2014 às 17:03)

Boas tardes..

No que toca á actividade convectiva, amanhã teremos alguma, com mais expressão no NW.

*Sinóptica*

E altura, embebida num fluxo zonal, uma perturbação desce desde a Gronelandia, intensificação do fluxo de jacto na margem desta perturbação cria uma dinamica interessante com forçamento dinamico presente e shear forte.

Á superficie, uma depressão cavada no NW da Europa extende-se para SW, uma pequena ondulação frontal é capturada pela circualção depressionária e avança sobre PT/ES durante a tarde de 3f e noite para 4f.

Algum arrefecimento dos niveis altos, sobrepondo-se a uma camada de ar mais quente á sfc ( dew 10-12ºC) geram algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE, que aliado ao forçamento dinamico ( nomeadamente a frente fria) e ao shear forte ( até 35-40m/s de 0-6km shear)  deverão originar algumas linhas convectivas ao longo da frente e no sector pós frontal.

*O fluxo intenso nos niveis médios e o caracter unidireccional do shear deverão colocar algum risco de rajadas marginalmente severas...o CAPE fraco oferece um grau de confiança algo baixo pelo que coloco um nivel amarelo marginal para o NW.*

Após as 00h de 4f, a gradual aproximação da perturbação em altura deverá criar condições mais favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção organizada, pelo que lancarei uma analise para 4f talvez esta noite ou amanhã.









Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Agauceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Precip. pontualmente forte


----------



## dlourenco (27 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes..
> 
> No que toca á actividade convectiva, amanhã teremos alguma, com mais expressão no NW.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2014 às 17:43)

dlourenco disse:


> e quanto a cotas de neve para a madrugada de quarta stormy, qual a previsão olhando aos modelos ?



Eu diria que a previsão não está mesmo nada fácil... A situação não é tão linear quanto as anteriores. O GFS (tomando a actual saída), a par de alguns outros modelos não coloca muito frio a 850hPa, o que à partida inviabilizaria cotas baixas. Contudo uma bolsa de ar frio muito significativa (t<-30ºC) a 500hPa atravessará, consistentemente corroborada nas últimas saídas do GFS, o território continental na madrugada e manhã de 4ª feira. Tendo em conta um timming que parece favorável, aliado a temperaturas à superfície relativamente baixas, tudo dependerá da intensidade e magnitude dessa bolsa. De alguma experiência empírica (somente isso) esta é daquelas situações em que eu teria medo de arriscar uma cota caso tivesse a responsabilidade disso. Ou seja havendo precipitação (à partida tudo indica que sim), pode ser daquelas situações de 8 ou 80, na fronteira entre o fiasco e cotas eventualmente até mais baixas que o modelado... Vejamos as próximas saídas, para já alguma incerteza.


----------



## CptRena (27 Jan 2014 às 18:09)

> Previsão para 4ª feira, 29.janeiro.2014
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade na região
> Sul e interior Centro a partir da tarde.
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2014 às 18:39)

primeira vez que vejo este mapa como tantos simbolos de neve neste inverno






entretanto o ipma e o aemet já concordaram um com o outro com cotas neve a 600 metros


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2014 às 20:23)

Por aqui a única situação interessante será saber até onde irá o frio na quarta-feira. O resto da semana será sem interesse. Uns dias mais nublado, outros menos e a chuva sempre ausente.


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

situação interessante para a madrugada de quarta o problema será os recuos que poderão acontecer ao nível do frio como já se percebeu ninguem quer arriscar cotas mas a manter-se as coisas como estão poderiam descer aos 500  
nos locais mais favoráveis

já não via o snowforecast assim a muito tempo acho que até á anos


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2014 às 20:36)

Para mim nada de interessante para dia nenhum .... é o Inverno moderno algarvio, mais seco a maior parte dos anos que a própria Primavera !

Mesmo assim face á média Janeiro não foi assim tão mau até ao momento tendo chovido entre 50 a 75% da média mensal !

Como vejo isto muito parecido ao ano passado este ano, com excepção de Novembro acredito que para Março é que isto vai ficar mais de acordo com os nossos gostos algarvios !


----------



## dlourenco (27 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

Estou a pensar ir amanhã de tarde até à Cabreira. Será que já existe lá alguma acumulação ou só amanhã é que começará a cair?


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jan 2014 às 20:56)

Boas, reparei que o IPMA colocou o distrito de CB sob alerta laranja por causa da neve, não será exagerado?? Até porque parece que a precipitação não irá por além.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2014 às 22:00)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas, reparei que o IPMA colocou o distrito de CB sob alerta laranja por causa da neve, não será exagerado?? Até porque parece que a precipitação não irá por além.



Talvez bastasse o alerta amarelo, tendo em conta a precipitação esperada. A neve irá acumular a partir dos 800m, e isso inclui muitas serranias à nossa volta, não apenas a habitual serra da estrela e a vertente norte da gardunha. Decerto que veremos neve nos sistemas montanhosos açor, alveolos, gardunha, estrela, malcata e muradal!

Nota: estou a limitar-me à beira baixa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2014 às 22:05)

Paulo H disse:


> Talvez bastasse o alerta amarelo, tendo em conta a precipitação esperada. A neve irá acumular a partir dos 800m, e isso inclui muitas serranias à nossa volta, não apenas a habitual serra da estrela e a vertente norte da gardunha. Decerto que veremos neve nos sistemas montanhosos açor, alveolos, gardunha, estrela, malcata e muradal!
> 
> Nota: estou a limitar-me à beira baixa.



Já na semana passada o IPMA colocou CB em aviso Laranja por neve e neve só vi na Estrela acima do Sanatório! 

É o sistema que temos!


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Terão colocado avisos laranja porque esperam acumulações superiores a 5cm nessas regiões. O aviso amarelo é para acumulações até 5cm.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2014 às 22:10)

Sinceramente Flaviense,  desconheço o critério, mas nesse evento que referes a quantidade precipitavel era muito mais abundante. No presente caso, é mais pela extensão, derivado da cota de acumulação se situar nos 800m e não pelos 1000m. Penso eu de que..


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2014 às 22:13)

Dan disse:


> Terão colocado avisos laranja porque esperam acumulações superiores a 5cm nessas regiões. O aviso amarelo é para acumulações até 5cm.



Dan, tu com a tua experiência transmontana, que quantidade de chuva equivale a 5cm de neve acumulada? Imaginemos que está abaixo de zero graus. 5cm de neve deve equivaler a uns 4mm de chuva, certo?


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2014 às 22:25)

Paulo H disse:


> Dan, tu com a tua experiência transmontana, que quantidade de chuva equivale a 5cm de neve acumulada? Imaginemos que está abaixo de zero graus. 5cm de neve deve equivaler a uns 4mm de chuva, certo?



Para valores de temperatura ligeiramente inferiores a 0ºC, sim, podemos ter densidades da ordem dos 10-20%. O problema é que raramente temos neve com valores negativos, pelo menos a cotas médias e baixas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

sigo sempre a linha 528 dam para eventos de neve a cotas baixas posso dizer que dificilmente a teremos perto de portugal plo menos com os recentes modelos...

para quarta cotas sempre acima dos 500 M e a ser bem generoso...


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2014 às 22:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sigo sempre a linha 528 dam para eventos de neve a cotas baixas posso dizer que dificilmente a teremos perto de portugal plo menos com os recentes modelos...
> 
> para quarta cotas sempre acima dos 500 M e a ser bem generoso...



Tem graça, penso exactamente igual, os tais 528 dam, enfim aquele azul!  isso é um evento de neve memorável! Mas pronto, também quando se anda nos 531 dam mais coisa menos coisa, com a definição grosseira que os modelos têm, sempre podemos esperar que numa pequena região aconteçam milagres..


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2014 às 22:51)

O IPMA está bastante optimista devido a saída do seu modelo de eleição:

Coloca a ISO -2 sobre a madrugada com alguma precipitação. 
Acho que não é de descartar aguaceiros de neve acima dos 500m no Norte e 700m no Centro.




image upload no compression




imgur


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2014 às 22:57)

Montalegre terá um bom nevão!


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2014 às 23:02)

As previsões de hoje apontam para uma pequena possibilidade de ocorrer acumulação a cotas inferiores a 800m, algo que praticamente ainda não aconteceu este Inverno.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

Dan disse:


> As previsões de hoje apontam para uma pequena possibilidade de ocorrer acumulação a cotas inferiores a 800m, algo que praticamente ainda não aconteceu este Inverno.



Na minha aldeia acumulou bem abaixo dessa cota no dia de Natal!


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Jan 2014 às 23:15)

Bem, como a esperança é a última coisa a morrer, a noite de terça e madrugada de quarta será passada em snowcasting


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jan 2014 às 23:21)

Boas,

Para os Algarvios mais esperançados e que tenham oportunidade de ir a Foia (906m Alt) para registar a possível queda de neve deixo para registo este excerto do meteograma de hoje RUN18z.

Já algumas runs que as cotas rondam para esta zona os 700m... A ver quem está no momento certo ás horas certas!!







Eu por aqui...quanto muito visto que estou encostado ao interior poderia ver agua neve em cotas mais altas neste lado da serra e puxadas a vento...mas não merece o meu gasóleo penso eu para lá ir!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2014 às 23:54)

VILA REAL disse:


> Bem, como a esperança é a última coisa a morrer, a noite de terça e madrugada de quarta será passada em snowcasting



está no limite para vila real ...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2014 às 23:55)

Situação meteorológica interessante, com precipitação concentrada nas regiões do norte e centro. Estas entradas de noroeste nunca trazem qualquer tipo de surpresas *para o sul do continente*; a generalidade dos modelos apontam vento do quadrante oeste ou de noroeste, pelo que a possibilidade de neve a cotas abaixo dos 800 metros será meramente residual. Portanto, neve só apenas nas áreas habituais e a cotas acima dos 600/800 metros... *interior norte e centro, como é habitual.*

Situação interessante seria se existisse uma corrente de leste...  *mas a depressão que nos vai afectar vai fazer a sua trajectória numa latitude superior à da Península Ibérica (Golfo da Biscaia), quer dizer, será uma entrada com ventos de noroeste, pelo que o ar frio afectará sobretudo o norte e o centro, onde deverá nevar durante a madrugada e manhã de Quarta-feira.*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;411145 disse:
			
		

> Boas, Para os Algarvios mais esperançados e que tenham oportunidade de ir a Foia (906m Alt) para registar a possível queda de neve deixo para registo este excerto do meteograma de hoje RUN18z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O mais provável será a ocorrência de aguaceiros e alguma trovoada que pudesse deixar algum granizo porque, de resto, o modelo aponta para uma temperatura perto dos 10 ºC à superfície.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2014 às 00:03)

Para Lamego com sorte ainda deverei ver neve a cair


----------



## dlourenco (28 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

A 24h o GFS mantem-se bastante otimista aqui para o Minho com cota de 400m, vamos ver amanhã para o snowcasting na Cabreira e, quem sabe, alguma surpresa em Sanguinhedo, Vieira do Minho (480m)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Jan 2014 às 00:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Situação meteorológica interessante, com precipitação concentrada nas regiões do norte e centro. Estas entradas de noroeste nunca trazem qualquer tipo de surpresas; a generalidade dos modelos apontam vento do quadrante oeste ou de noroeste, pelo que a possibilidade de neve a cotas abaixo dos 800 metros será meramente residual. Portanto, neve só apenas nas áreas habituais e a cotas acima dos 600/800 metros...
> Situação interessante seria se existisse uma corrente de leste...
> 
> 
> ...




Realmente a falta do NE ou E estraga isto... Trovoada duvido muito que ocorra também...

Mas já se sabe como isto é... só se vai ficar a saber em momento próprio! ou então que o ar frio que a depressão traz venha ligeiramente mais frio...

Em relação aos modelos modelarem 10ºC em zona de montanha é um pouco discutível...


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

este tipo de eventos são sempre muito imprevisiveis em 2008 a neve acumulou aqui na zona acima dos 650 metros com esta situação como é que isto se explica?
terá sido o modelo que calculou mal o frio em altura


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2014 às 00:25)

já agora fica mais este


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2014 às 00:40)

cova beira disse:


> já agora fica mais este



Neste momento não esta muito diferente embora nessa situação existisse mais geopotencial e uma depressão mais cavada a norte. 

Mas todos sabemos que aqui na nossa vertente não há nada que chegue a uma entrada de Sudoeste com vento de Leste


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2014 às 00:48)

ACalado disse:


> Neste momento não esta muito diferente embora nessa situação existisse mais geopotencial e uma depressão mais cavada a norte.
> 
> "Mas todos sabemos que aqui na nossa vertente não há nada que chegue a uma entrada de Sudoeste com vento de Leste "
> 
> tens toda a razão e este é um bom exemplo disso e também um erro grande do gfs


----------



## |Ciclone| (28 Jan 2014 às 11:53)

Em relação à situação de chuva/neve para esta noite fiz uns mapas com os dados do WRF 12km (meteogalicia.es) e aqui fica o álbum com o resultado (basta usar as setas à direita para avançar ou recuar): http://imgur.com/a/2QZez#0

As cores a preto/vermelho mostram a precipitação horária prevista em mm, quando às cores azul/branco mostram as zonas em que a precipitação pode ser em forma de neve e os valores correspondem também à precipitação prevista em mm. 

Ficam aqui as duas mais interessantes:


----------



## Norther (28 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

A aqui um período do final da próxima madrugada boa para nevar aos 500m, pela região da Serra da Estrela, parece que temos uma iso -2ºC aos 850hpa nesta modelagem das 6z do GFS pena a precipitação não ser grande coisa. Veremos a próxima saída.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jan 2014 às 14:13)

Quem me dera!


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2014 às 14:45)

cova beira disse:


> ACalado disse:
> 
> 
> > Neste momento não esta muito diferente embora nessa situação existisse mais geopotencial e uma depressão mais cavada a norte.
> ...


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2014 às 15:04)

Boas...
Quanto á actividade convectiva, esta madrugada e durante o dia de amanhã teremos uma situação interessante, em especial no litoral oeste, onde as condições podem ser favoraveis a algum evento extremo localizado.

*
Sinóptica*


*4f00h---4f12h*

Em altura uma forte perturbação polar avança de NW para SE e cruza PT continental com uma bolsa de -32ºC aos 500hpa.
Na frente da perturbação, intenso fluxo de NW separa o ar polar de ar mais moderado a sul e sudeste.

No seio da forte circualção na dianteira da perturbação, shear forte ( 60kts DLS;  40-45m/s 0-6km shear) e forçamento dinamico intenso deverão criar um ambiente dinamico muito favoravel a convecção organizada e severa.

Nos niveis baixos, uma margem frontal establece-se á frente da ondulação em altura, com ar polar maritimo modificado um pouco mais rico em humidade em especial ao longo do litoral centro e sul.
Dewpoints de 8ºC e temperaturas reais de uns 10-12ºC junto á costa deverão criar, em conjunto com o ar extremamente frio em altura, até 400-700J/Kg de CAPE.

Fortissimos gradientes termicos ( superadiabaticos) nos primeiros 500m, e depois entre os 850hpa e os 600hpa geram um ambiente extremamente turbulento, com TT index perto de 55-60, o que é muito relevante dado o CAPE e os baixos geopotenciais.

É de esperar, portanto, que na frente da perturbação surjam algumas linhas convectivas e areas de forte instabilidade, com células que deverão adquirir boa organização.
O fluxo intenso e o shear unidirecconal são favoraveis a extruturas em arco com rajadas localmente severas/downbursts...niveis de condensação algo altos limitam o risco de tornados, mas são plausiveis algumas trombas de agua perto da costa.
A forte instabilidade vertical e o ar frio e mais seco em altura são favoraveis a um evento de granizo severo.

*4f12h----4f21h*

O nucleo da perturbação entra pelo território...shear mais fraco e um ambiente mesoescalar mais complexo tornam a previsão algo complexa.

Mantem-se um cenário d eforte instabilidade vertical, alimentada pelo aquecimento diurno, com células de caracter mais pulsante a colocar um risco essencialmente de granizo.

No entanto, o fluxo nos niveis baixos e médios e o shear fraco a moderado nos primeiros 6km são favoraveis a uma ou outra rajada localmente severa.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Granizo

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Tromba de agua


----------



## VitorBaia (28 Jan 2014 às 15:36)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Em relação à situação de chuva/neve para esta noite fiz uns mapas com os dados do WRF 12km (meteogalicia.es) e aqui fica o álbum com o resultado (basta usar as setas à direita para avançar ou recuar): http://imgur.com/a/2QZez#0
> 
> As cores a preto/vermelho mostram a precipitação horária prevista em mm, quando às cores azul/branco mostram as zonas em que a precipitação pode ser em forma de neve e os valores correspondem também à precipitação prevista em mm.
> 
> Ficam aqui as duas mais interessantes:


 

Aqui está um trabalho de qualidade e muito útil, excelente apresentação gráfica e combinação de elementos. Bem que eu gostava que se traduzisse em realidade.
Eu continuo a achar que os modelos WRF e GFS são demasiados generosos na cota da neve. Se compararem com as temperaturas repararão que são um bocadinho contraditórios. Minima de 1,7ºC para a Guarda e neve acumulada a 600m não joga. Pelo que tem acontecido nestes ultimos anos estes modelos dão a cota 200 a 400m abaixo da realidade que acontece, excepto quando as correntes de Leste nos transportam ar frio nas zonas baixas e a precipitação ocorre acima da inversão com correntes de Sudoeste acima dos  1500m. Será possivel construir o mesmo mapa corrigindo a cota de neve para a isotérmica 2ºC e a acumulação para 1ºC quando a temperatura de saturação (ponto de orvalho) for negativa. É que eu penso que o modelo usa a temperatura a 500hpa e aplica-lhe a adiabática saturada, mas nós com a corrente de Oeste somos invadidos por ar mais quente e com temperaturas de saturação elevadas nas zonas baixas. A neve cai misturada com água, mas acumular está quieto.
Mais uma vez parabéns pelo excelente trabalho e desculpe os comentários.
Que venha a neve que põe meio mundo feliz.


----------



## Norther (28 Jan 2014 às 15:37)

Stormy não queres comentar algo sobre as cotas de neve?


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2014 às 16:06)

Pelo que vi agora no GFS existe uma forte possibilidade de durante esta madrugada a cota de neve descer até aos 600 metros, talvez um pouco menos em algumas situações pontuais!!!! Existe frio a 850 e 500 e também precipitação, principalmente até ás 5 da manhã. Mas isso é uma opinião de alguém que pouco entende. 

Pelo menos aos 800 metros é certo certo!!!


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2014 às 16:11)

Norther disse:


> Stormy não queres comentar algo sobre as cotas de neve?



A minha opinião é que vamos ter surpresas..parece-me que algo imprevisiveis, mas teremos surpresas.

O vento modelado aos 10m e aos 850hpa é de NW rodando a N, pelo que teremos uma corrente com menos influencia maritima.

Por um lado, favorece a acumulação de ar frio no interior, por outro, limita um pouco a humidade disponivel para que haja precipitação.

No entanto, o frio muito intenso em altura deverá em conjunto com o forte forçamento dinamico gerar alguma movimentação vertical...depois durante o dia o aquecimento diurno deverá potenciar um pouco essa instabilidade.

Em geral, penso que teremos cotas de neve até 600-800m, mas não me admiraria que em alguma situação pontual, alguma banda de precipitação mais forte acompanhada de uma descarga de ar frio, ou alguma área de precipitação que se mova sobre uma bolsa de ar frio á superficie ( devido ao fluxo de N/NW com menos caracter maritimo), pudesse haver uma surpresa.

Quando falo em surpresa falo em cotas de até 400m...não me admiraria nada de uma nevada pontual a essa cota


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jan 2014 às 17:00)

Stormy, achas que vale a pena ficar acordado de noite aqui a 500m? Será que neva alguma coisa??


----------



## dlourenco (28 Jan 2014 às 17:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Stormy, achas que vale a pena ficar acordado de noite aqui a 500m? Será que neva alguma coisa??



Acabou de dizer que se podem esperar surpresas até 400m  eu vou estar em snowcasting hehe esperemos que tenha sorte a 450m


----------



## dgstorm (28 Jan 2014 às 17:39)

O Sameiro com 560m pode ser que caia alguma neve, mas sinceramente nao estou muito optimista.


----------



## |Ciclone| (28 Jan 2014 às 18:44)

VitorBaia disse:


> Aqui está um trabalho de qualidade e muito útil, excelente apresentação gráfica e combinação de elementos. Bem que eu gostava que se traduzisse em realidade.
> Eu continuo a achar que os modelos WRF e GFS são demasiados generosos na cota da neve. Se compararem com as temperaturas repararão que são um bocadinho contraditórios. Minima de 1,7ºC para a Guarda e neve acumulada a 600m não joga. Pelo que tem acontecido nestes ultimos anos estes modelos dão a cota 200 a 400m abaixo da realidade que acontece, excepto quando as correntes de Leste nos transportam ar frio nas zonas baixas e a precipitação ocorre acima da inversão com correntes de Sudoeste acima dos  1500m. Será possivel construir o mesmo mapa corrigindo a cota de neve para a isotérmica 2ºC e a acumulação para 1ºC quando a temperatura de saturação (ponto de orvalho) for negativa. É que eu penso que o modelo usa a temperatura a 500hpa e aplica-lhe a adiabática saturada, mas nós com a corrente de Oeste somos invadidos por ar mais quente e com temperaturas de saturação elevadas nas zonas baixas. A neve cai misturada com água, mas acumular está quieto.
> Mais uma vez parabéns pelo excelente trabalho e desculpe os comentários.
> Que venha a neve que põe meio mundo feliz.



Eu fiz o mapa directamente com o parâmetro cota de neve dado pelo modelo, deixo portanto os mapas respectivos mas com uma cota 200 metros superior à prevista pelo modelo.

http://i.imgur.com/FzsAY5t.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/M57zxnd.jpg


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

Previsão do snow-forecast:






A verde, acumulação de neve (1-5cm) entre as 0h e as 6h do dia 29 de Janeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2014 às 19:35)

Pedindo o *favor não fazerem replay da imagem* (porque é uma hiperligação externa e ocupa demasiado espaço; é pertinente apenas porque actualiza automaticamente), fica aqui para ir acompanhando a evolução da nebulosidade ao longo desta noite:


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Frio, frio, só mesmo a partir das 04h00 ou 05h00 da manhã... até lá acho prematuro esperar que as cotas desçam para cotas médias; a partir dessas horas então sim começam a surgir condições para uma redução das cotas em todo o interior norte e centro...






Meteosat 0 degree Airmass Western Europe


----------



## Mr.Henrique (29 Jan 2014 às 01:38)

Estou a 900m à espera dela. Ainda não neva.
Tentei subir mais, e já não consegui passar para as Lagoas de Lamas de Olo (Alvão). 

Já fiquei com o carro preso.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Jan 2014 às 08:46)

Eu arriscaria dizer que assim como a neve não acumulou nos sítios onde caiu hoje, na próxima semana/as a precipitação não acumulará nada aqui por estes lados. O Norte esse parece que entrará num período mais húmido com inúmeras frentes de noroeste mas com as depressões tão a Norte o sul praticamente não será afectado. A temporada das cut'offs está aí a começar e senão forem elas não nos safamos.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2014 às 11:56)

Bom dia,

Eu sempre disse que geralmente o Inverno não costuma ter grande contraste entre meses em especial no que toca a Janeiro e Fevereiro e olhando aos modelos parece mais ou menos claro que teremos um Fevereiro com precipitação acima da média na região Norte e aqui a sul vai continuar a pasmaceira habitual.

Não existe qualquer sinal de surgimento de altas pressões a Norte, e vejo sim, um grande fortalecimento de circulação zonal a partir de meados da proxima semana em que veremos até que ponto ela descerá em latitude ....
Para já com os dados do dia hoje a haver algo de interessante será a norte do Mondego !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Jan 2014 às 11:57)

Para quando uma melhoria das condições meteorológicas? (Chuva)


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2014 às 12:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu arriscaria dizer que assim como a neve não acumulou nos sítios onde caiu hoje, na próxima semana/as a precipitação não acumulará nada aqui por estes lados. O Norte esse parece que entrará num período mais húmido com inúmeras frentes de noroeste mas com as depressões tão a Norte o sul praticamente não será afectado. A temporada das cut'offs está aí a começar e senão forem elas não nos safamos.



Eu espero um Fevereiro acima da média no Algarve e uma Primavera mais para o seco, um Março seco, Abril normal e Maio seco.

Sábado teremos alguma precipitação residual por aqui, muito idêntico ao final da tarde de ontem, o início da próxima semana promete mais precipitação residual, com o Algarve a ter chuva fraca/chuviscos nos próximos tempos, as temperaturas serão as normais para a época talvez ligeiramente abaixo da média.


----------



## james (29 Jan 2014 às 12:18)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Para quando uma melhoria das condições meteorológicas? (Chuva)



Melhoria das condicoes meteorologicas depende dos gostos de cada um . . .

Se se estava a referir a diminuicao da chuva , hoje e amanha deve haver um desagravamento com apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos , mas a tendencia nos modelos nos proximos tempos no Norte e o fortalecimento da circulacao zonal .


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2014 às 12:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu espero um Fevereiro acima da média no Algarve e uma Primavera mais para o seco, um Março seco, Abril normal e Maio seco.
> 
> Sábado teremos alguma precipitação residual por aqui, muito idêntico ao final da tarde de ontem, o início da próxima semana promete mais precipitação residual, com o Algarve a ter chuva fraca/chuviscos nos próximos tempos, as temperaturas serão as normais para a época talvez ligeiramente abaixo da média.



Já agora eu espero um Fevereiro identico a Janeiro proximo da média, um Março muito acima da média, um Abril normal e um Maio quente e seco !
Cheira-me que isto vai ser muito parecido com o ano passado por aqui .....


----------



## killercode (29 Jan 2014 às 14:18)

Ola Pessoal, tenho andado a seguir este post do seguimento meteorologico e dos modelos com muita atenção e curiosidade. No entanto neste momento surgem-me varias duvidas

1- Como é que determinam a cota de neve?
2- Nunca tinha visto uma imagem de satelite do atlantico como as de hoje... as nuvens estão todas fragmentadas, parecem carneiros, isso é algum indicador importante? Qual a razão para isto estar a acontecer?

Obrigado!


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2014 às 14:33)

killercode disse:


> Ola Pessoal, tenho andado a seguir este post do seguimento meteorologico e dos modelos com muita atenção e curiosidade. No entanto neste momento surgem-me varias duvidas
> 
> 1- Como é que determinam a cota de neve?
> 2- Nunca tinha visto uma imagem de satelite do atlantico como as de hoje... as nuvens estão todas fragmentadas, parecem carneiros, isso é algum indicador importante? Qual a razão para isto estar a acontecer?
> ...



Olá e bem vindo ao fórum! 

1 - A cota de neve é calculada com um algoritmo que inclui diversos factores como, a título de exemplo, as temperaturas em diferentes camadas da atmosfera. Existem diversas fórmulas, algumas das quais simplificadas.

2 - Este tipo de imagem, que é por acaso bastante engraçada, não é assim tao incomum. É tipica de instabilidade pós frontal, geralmente associada a massas de ar frio.


----------



## killercode (29 Jan 2014 às 14:42)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas e esclarecimento.

E engraçado de facto. Parece que temos um rebanho de carneiros gigantes a migrar do Sul hehehehe. No entanto o que dizes faz sentido, de facto sinto que a temperatura desceu consideravelmente de ontem para hoje.

Gosto muito de meteorologia tenho pena de não ter mais tempo para estudar melhor acerca deste tema, mas tento acompanhar o mais que posso. Infelizmente para mim ainda é dificil de determinar essas frentes frias entre outros... Desde à um mes para ca tenho andado a informar-me acerca das consequencias das depressões e a influencia do anticiclone dos açores mas ainda tenho muito que aprender!

Noto tambem que o jargão aqui utilizado por vezes é dificil de acompanhar... mas acho que é uma questão de tempo.

Usam algum software ou algum site para calcular as cotas?


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2014 às 14:54)

killercode disse:


> Usam algum software ou algum site para calcular as cotas?



Ao nível das cotas que os nossos meteogramas usam é usada uma fórmula de cálculo. Mais detalhes não serei eu a pessoa mais indicada para explicar


----------



## trovoadas (29 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu espero um Fevereiro acima da média no Algarve e uma Primavera mais para o seco, um Março seco, Abril normal e Maio seco.
> 
> Sábado teremos alguma precipitação residual por aqui, muito idêntico ao final da tarde de ontem, o início da próxima semana promete mais precipitação residual, com o Algarve a ter chuva fraca/chuviscos nos próximos tempos, as temperaturas serão as normais para a época talvez ligeiramente abaixo da média.



Eu sinceramente não vejo nada...bom é a Meteorologia no seu melhor Pelo que vejo no GFS( o modelo que vai até às 384h), ou seja neste momento a sua previsão chega até meio de Fevereiro, as hipóteses que teremos é só a a partir dessa data com o Anti ciclone a querer subir para Norte e quiça abrir o corredor das depressões até nós. Até lá podemos ter uma ou outra frente que chegue cá mais forte mas parece-me sempre difícil conseguir alcançar os 10mm. Como disse o membro Aurélio vamos ver até que ponto a zonal desce em latitude e aí podermos ter mais qualquer coisa do que é visto actualmente pelos modelos. 
Para mim mudanças só a na 2ª quinzena de Fevereiro a qual não chegará a 15


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2014 às 16:48)

situação a acompanhar a de dia 1 de fevereiro e com bem mais potencial que este ultimo evento!

o importante mesmo era ter 2 ou 3 dias bem secos com noites bem frias...


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jan 2014 às 17:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> situação a acompanhar a de dia 1 de fevereiro e com bem mais potencial que este ultimo evento!
> 
> o importante mesmo era ter 2 ou 3 dias bem secos com noites bem frias...



De facto, ISO -4 a 850 hPa no Norte. Falta algum frio a 500hPa e precipitação, vamos acompanhando, pode ser interessante.


----------



## Paula (29 Jan 2014 às 17:27)

É precisamente nas primeiras horas de dia 1 que falta a precipitação. Pelo menos  é o que me parece. Estas entradas são manhosas. 

Ainda temos muitas saídas pela frente, veremos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

Paula disse:


> É precisamente nas primeiras horas de dia 1 que falta a precipitação. Pelo menos  é o que me parece. Estas entradas são manhosas.
> 
> Ainda temos muitas saídas pela frente, veremos.


Falta a precipitação quando entra o ar frio, é sempre assim 
Mas parece-me que se houver um pouco mais de frio a 500 hPa poderíamos ter cotas muito interessantes, até abaixo dos 400m, o que já seria bom mesmo se a precipitação nao fosse muita  Curioso o IPMA a meter cotas 800\1000. O Aemet anda mais nos 500\600 e até mete cota 300 para o extremo Norte como por exemplo na Corunha.


----------



## salgado (29 Jan 2014 às 17:48)

E sábado, poderemos ver uns flocos a cotas médias?!


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jan 2014 às 17:51)

salgado disse:


> E sábado, poderemos ver uns flocos a cotas médias?!


Vamos acompanhando, mas olhando aos modelos diria que acima dos 600\700 temos boas possibilidades de neve, mas ainda pode mudar, esperemos que para melhor, há bastante potencial neste possível evento.


----------



## VitorBaia (29 Jan 2014 às 19:26)

salgado disse:


> E sábado, poderemos ver uns flocos a cotas médias?!



Se não houver alteração significativa nas previsões pode nevar a 500m na madrugada de Domingo. Só uns flocos fininhos nada com significado.
As cartas de cota de neve são para esquecer, estou a chegar à conclusão que usam apenas a espessura de camada até aos 500hpa como forma de calculo ignorando as temperaturas a 850hpa e mais abaixo. Isso dá erros diversos como o de ontem e aparentemente ao contrário no Domingo. Isto é, ontem davam cotas baixas que não se verificaram e no Domingo dão cotas mais altas do que as que podem acontecer. Eu uso exactamente o modelo GFS mas esqueço as cartas na hora de fazer a previsão. São apenas para ter uma ideia geral e ver as quantidades de precipitação. O instrumento certo para fazer previsões é o tefigrama, está lá tudo, basta "perder" algum tempo a analisá-lo. Imaginem eu a fazer previsões para os Himalaias com cartas, matava-os a todos. Esperemos que neve no Sabugal no Domingo.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2014 às 21:07)

Tanto falam de neve quando o pior de tudo no Sábado será a ondulação na nossa costa!!


----------



## james (29 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

Boa noite , 

Ou e de mim ou saida apos saida os modelos estao a delinear a possibilidade de uns temporais potentes para a proxima semana , pelo menos no Norte e Centro  ?

Ah e ja agora por acaso hoje reparei que por aqui a agitacao maritima esta de dia para dia a aumentar . Esta noite o mar esta extremamente agitado como ja nao o via para ai a 3 semanas .


----------



## MicaMito (29 Jan 2014 às 21:39)

pelo que já entendo dos modelos para quinta da semana que vem vai haver temporal! mas ainda pode alterar-se!


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2014 às 21:43)

MicaMito disse:


> pelo que já entendo dos modelos para quinta da semana que vem vai haver temporal! mas ainda pode alterar-se!



Muito cedo para afirmar tal coisa e nem ta nos modelos ainda um "temporal" para esse dia!


----------



## MicaMito (29 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

miguel disse:


> Muito cedo para afirmar tal coisa e nem ta nos modelos ainda um "temporal" para esse dia!


Falo temporal a referir-me a vento se fores ao GFS em vento a 10m tem lá já alguma intensidade do quadrante sw logo associo a temporal! mas posso tar errado!


----------



## cova beira (29 Jan 2014 às 21:57)

estava a dar uma volta nos modelos quando reparei nesta entrada que quase passa despercebida a pouco mais de 120 horas no europeu

temperaturas abaixo dos 0 graus em grande parte do interior
























para sábado com isos abaixo dos -25 a 500hpa a neve abaixo dos 800 900 metros é para esquecer na minha opinião.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2014 às 22:05)

> *Informação especial
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2014-01-29 19:10:00 e 2016-01-30 19:10:00
> 
> ...



A forte ondulação aliado à previsão de marés vivas no fim de semana, a amplitude das marés é algo fenomenal. Vamos ter notícias de mais estragos na costa no fim de semana, certamente.

http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php


----------



## ogalo (29 Jan 2014 às 22:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A forte ondulação aliado à previsão de marés vivas no fim de semana, a amplitude das marés é algo fenomenal. Vamos ter notícias de mais estragos na costa no fim de semana, certamente.
> 
> http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php



Informação especial
Comunicado válido entre 2014-01-29 19:10:00 e 2016-01-30 19:10:00
Assunto: Novo episódio de agitação marítima forte durante o fim de semana





2 anos de agitação marítima .... vai ser complicado


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

Será que os USA vão ficar com o frio todo este ano???!!! A Europa Ocidental continua à espera....


----------



## INFANTE (29 Jan 2014 às 23:52)

Boa noite amigos! Eu e mais alguns companheiros ligados ao mundo sempre inconstante da proteção de pessoas e bens, gostaria de saber o que esperar em relação a este evento para o dia 1 de Fevereiro! Obrigado

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=natla_height


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

Mar tempestuoso, ondas de oeste/noroeste entre os 7 e os 9 metros em fase com as marés. Esse aspecto vai merecer certamente cautela porque a maré alta é perto das 4 da tarde de sábado e é a maré de maior amplitude. Temporal e maré parecem coincidir.

A maré da madrugada de domingo também pode trazer problemas.


----------



## INFANTE (30 Jan 2014 às 00:24)

Agreste disse:


> Mar tempestuoso, ondas de oeste/noroeste entre os 7 e os 9 metros em fase com as marés. Esse aspecto vai merecer certamente cautela porque a maré alta é perto das 4 da tarde de sábado e é a maré de maior amplitude. Temporal e maré parecem coincidir.



Certamente vento de "respeito" a acompanhar! Obrigado


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2014 às 00:27)

INFANTE disse:


> Boa noite amigos! Eu e mais alguns companheiros ligados ao mundo sempre inconstante da proteção de pessoas e bens, gostaria de saber o que esperar em relação a este evento para o dia 1 de Fevereiro! Obrigado
> 
> http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=natla_height



É preciso dizer que este evento de ondulação forte do próximo fim de semana terá factores mais favoráveis e menos favoráveis relativamente ao evento de 6 de Janeiro.

1- A altura da ondulação será menor neste episódeo, entre 5 a 6 metros na Costa Ocidental contra dos 7 a 9 metros do anterior.

2- O período desta ondulação será igualmente alto, podendo atingir os 20 segundos (contra os 23 do evento anterior).

3- A Pressão atmosférica será mais elevada, pelo que não haverá sobre-elevação do nível do mar.

4- A direcção da ondulação será mais virada para NNW, ao contrário de 6 de Janeiro (WNW).

Todos estes 4 factores indiciam um evento bastante menos severo que em 6 de Janeiro. É de relembrar que eventos como esse ocorrem muito poucas vezes, há mais de 20 anos que não havia um swell com aquele "power", é muito pouco provável vir a acontecer outro num espaço de menos de 1 mês.

Porém, este evento não deve ser menosprezado, pois há coisas a ter em atenção:

1- A amplitude das marés será muito elevada, bastante mais do que em 6 de Janeiro.

2- A erosão da costa. Neste momento as praias estão muito debilitadas pelos sucessivos temporais no mar que nos têm afectado. As praias estão mais vulneráveis agora que antes do episódeo de 6 de Janeiro.

Na minha opinião, não será um evento tão gravoso mas que requer atenção nas regiões mais fragilizadas devido sobretudo à grande amplitude de maré e pouca areia já existente nas praias.


----------



## Nashville (30 Jan 2014 às 00:37)

A neve não dá tréguas na Roménia...

http://pt.euronews.com/2014/01/29/a-neve-nao-da-treguas-na-romenia/


----------



## Candy (30 Jan 2014 às 01:47)

Já viram uma nuvem quadrada?
É certo que deverá ser devido à luz que nos cria uma ilusão, mas...
Neste link podem ver o registo fotográfico feito à nuvem quadrada, esta tarde, em Peniche.

http://terrademaresol.blogspot.pt/2014/01/nuvem-quadrada.html?spref=fb


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2014 às 01:54)

Candy disse:


> Já viram uma nuvem quadrada?
> É certo que deverá ser devido à luz que nos cria uma ilusão, mas...
> Neste link podem ver o registo fotográfico feito à nuvem quadrada, esta tarde, em Peniche.
> 
> http://terrademaresol.blogspot.pt/2014/01/nuvem-quadrada.html?spref=fb



A meu ver apenas poderá ser apenas um jogo de sombra.


----------



## Candy (30 Jan 2014 às 02:02)

Lousano disse:


> A meu ver apenas poderá ser apenas um jogo de sombra.



Sim, o sol brilhava bastante forte quando havia abertas. Parece que cria a ilusão de que haveria um corte recto na nuvem.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2014 às 04:03)

Um período de tempo muito activo poderá estar a caminho nos próximos 8-10 dias, começando com um padrão zonal muito intenso, e culminando na possibilidade do território, especialmente RAA e PT continental, vir a ser afectado por uma sequencia de perturbações activas vindas de oeste.







Já na 6f/Sab uma frente fria deverá afectar PT continental...o cenário sinóptico ainda não está plenamente desenvolvido, podendo a frente ser um pouco mais activa do que o modelado caso haja maior suporte dinâmico da ondulação do jet.

Mas o que pode ser mais giro é a situação de 3f, com um novo impulso de ar quente que sai do Atlantico, á frente de uma ondulação do jet...a norte mantem-se ar frio entre o Canadá e o UK, e o forte contraste térmico horizontal pode induzir uma forte ciclogénese que avançaria desde os Açores até á Peninsula.

Durante o resto da semana o padrão mantem-se favorável e intuem-se mais alguns períodos de interesse....valerá a pena ir acompanhando!


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2014 às 08:52)

Os mapas de vorticidade são ainda mais "bonitos". A distorção que as altas pressões do pacífico provocam. Semana bem carregada de oestes/noroestes.


----------



## james (30 Jan 2014 às 11:09)

Bom dia, 

Na proxima semana os modelos cada vez mais estao a delinear umas fortes entradas de oeste . 

Se os modelos continuarem a propor esta tendencia , poderemos ter uma situacao muito seria que , aliada a saturacao dos solos , podera originar grandes cheias e forte agitacao maritima e tambem bons nevoes a cotas altas . Mas repito , se os modelos continuarem a mostrar esta tendencia .


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2014 às 11:15)

Litoral norte e centro apenas. O resto do país pouco ou nada terá. O mar será o principal problema.


----------



## karkov (30 Jan 2014 às 12:08)

Bons dias. Tenho um evento organizado para a Serra da Estrela no fim de semana de 8 e 9 do próximo mês. Sendo que já é o 7º ano e apenas no primeiro apanhamos a nevar, quais as probabilidades na "conjuntura" actual de haver queda de neve para esse fim de semana na Serra da Estrela?


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2014 às 12:21)

karkov disse:


> Bons dias. Tenho um evento organizado para a Serra da Estrela no fim de semana de 8 e 9 do próximo mês. Sendo que já é o 7º ano e apenas no primeiro apanhamos a nevar, quais as probabilidades na "conjuntura" actual de haver queda de neve para esse fim de semana na Serra da Estrela?



Existem fortes probabilidades de apanhar neve na serra estrela no fim semana de 7 e 8.A serra terá uma semana cheia de neve


----------



## cova beira (30 Jan 2014 às 13:16)

europeu continua a insistir numa situação muito interessante para dia 3 neste momento está sozinho a 120 h

iso-3 a -4 a 850 hpa com -33 a -34, 500 hpa












mais nenhum modelo vê nada semelhante será um grande desvaneio?


----------



## fishisco (30 Jan 2014 às 14:30)

no gfs preve um dia interessante mas e mesmo no fim do meteograma


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2014 às 14:42)

Antes de falarmos mais para a frente, temos ainda a situação de sábado para acompanhar. O GFS coloca cotas de 500\600 metros ou até menos e alguma (pouca precipitação) O IPMA insiste em cotas 800\1000m. O que vos parece?
Quanto ao dia 3 de facto o ECM muito bom, mas nenhum modelo ve nada parecido.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Jan 2014 às 14:44)

Agreste disse:


> Litoral norte e centro apenas. O resto do país pouco ou nada terá. O mar será o principal problema.



E estamos em fase de Lua nova, marés-vivas.


----------



## VitorBaia (30 Jan 2014 às 15:03)

karkov disse:


> Bons dias. Tenho um evento organizado para a Serra da Estrela no fim de semana de 8 e 9 do próximo mês. Sendo que já é o 7º ano e apenas no primeiro apanhamos a nevar, quais as probabilidades na "conjuntura" actual de haver queda de neve para esse fim de semana na Serra da Estrela?



Embora as previsões a esta distância falhem muito, estou convencido que dia 7 de Fevereiro a Serra terá um grande nevão. Nos dias 8 e 9 pode nevar só na Torre ou até chover. Que vai haver neve na Serra é certo, se neva ou chove nesse fim de semana ainda é incerto. Pode ir acompanhando as previsões especificas para a Serra em https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## rodri (30 Jan 2014 às 15:04)

Segundo o ipma 3f para aqui 3 máxima e 0 mínima. Era bom


----------



## rodri (30 Jan 2014 às 15:13)

Já agora para os amantes de desportos de neve, passem em 

https://www.facebook.com/SnowtripPortugal
 Estamos a organizar viagens á estância de ski para grupos de amigos a preços brutais. Fizemos recentemente um pacote de viagem para 10 pessoas na camarata em frente á estância, brutal  os próximos fins de semana são de aproveitar segundo as previsões.


----------



## VitorBaia (30 Jan 2014 às 15:17)

A previsão de dia 3 é a tipica dos bons nevões em cotas baixas nas zonas do interior. Frio instalado a montar inversão e entrada de frente em faso de oclusão mas ainda activa, durante a noite. A temperatura a 2000m e à superficie pode ser quase a mesma. Bragança é a zona que beneficia mais com estes fenómenos. Ainda falta muito e 1 grau a mais pode estragar tudo, 1 grau a menos pode proporcionar um bom nevão. No fim de semana vai nevar em cotas baixas mas a quantidade é insignificante. Quando passa a frente, madrugada de Sábado, é só chuva, ficamos apenas com os aguaceiros do pós-frontal. Será que é desta?


----------



## MicaMito (30 Jan 2014 às 15:22)

não devia dizer nada mas tenho de falar! 
Epá o pessoal tem uma obcesão por neve porquê? estão neste topico páginas e páginas  só a divagar sobre a possibilidade de nevar!deveria ser tratado aqui só coisas concretas e analisados modelos!


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2014 às 15:27)

MicaMito disse:


> não devia dizer nada mas tenho de falar!
> Epá o pessoal tem uma obcesão por neve porquê? estão neste topico páginas e páginas  só a divagar sobre a possibilidade de nevar!deveria ser tratado aqui só coisas concretas e analisados modelos!



Estamos a analisar os modelos, a possibilidade de neve está lá. Estamos no Inverno, queres que falemos de calor? Claro que o pessoal que gosta de neve, que é o meu caso, estando no Inverno vai falar de neve aqui, embora por vezes admita que se fala um pouco mais do que se devia.


----------



## rodri (30 Jan 2014 às 15:56)

Era bom um nevão a cotas médias/baixas. Aqui por Viseu todos os anos neva nem que seja pouco, acumular é que nada. Só há 4 anos nevou e muito!


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2014 às 16:00)

VitorBaia disse:


> A previsão de dia 3 é a tipica dos bons nevões em cotas baixas nas zonas do interior. Frio instalado a montar inversão e entrada de frente em faso de oclusão mas ainda activa, durante a noite. A temperatura a 2000m e à superficie pode ser quase a mesma. Bragança é a zona que beneficia mais com estes fenómenos. Ainda falta muito e 1 grau a mais pode estragar tudo, 1 grau a menos pode proporcionar um bom nevão. No fim de semana vai nevar em cotas baixas mas a quantidade é insignificante. Quando passa a frente, madrugada de Sábado, é só chuva, ficamos apenas com os aguaceiros do pós-frontal. Será que é desta?



Pois, mas por enquanto o frio em altura é pouco, para segunda feira nevar a cotas baixas, as cotas andam nos 800m segundo o GFS. Este inverno a cota de neve que tem liderado é sempre 800m/900m.


----------



## Norther (30 Jan 2014 às 16:08)

MicaMito disse:


> não devia dizer nada mas tenho de falar!
> Epá o pessoal tem uma obcesão por neve porquê? estão neste topico páginas e páginas  só a divagar sobre a possibilidade de nevar!deveria ser tratado aqui só coisas concretas e analisados modelos!




Estamos a analisar modelos para o que dá mais pica para o pessoal do interior, a neve  porque é o mais difícil de acontecer no nosso país.
Agora cada um pode analisar o que quiser, infelizmente só o pessoal da neve é que comenta  salvo o Stormy que raramente comenta algo sobre a neve e faz previsões muito detalhadas, gente que já referenciou ondulação e precipitação.

Avancem os que querem falar de outras coisas, os do litoral talvez não lhes interessem a neve...


----------



## Norther (30 Jan 2014 às 16:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois, mas por enquanto o frio em altura é pouco, para segunda feira nevar a cotas baixas, as cotas andam nos 800m segundo o GFS. Este inverno a cota de neve que tem liderado é sempre 800m/900m.




O Vítor esta falar do modelo Europeu o ECMWF como tambem o Cova Beira


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2014 às 16:16)

MicaMito disse:


> não devia dizer nada mas tenho de falar!
> Epá o pessoal tem uma obcesão por neve porquê? estão neste topico páginas e páginas  só a divagar sobre a possibilidade de nevar!deveria ser tratado aqui só coisas concretas e analisados modelos!



Estás aqui há pouco tempo mas se continuares por aqui uns anos (espero que sim pois todos são importantes  ) vais perceber que neste tópico das previsões fala-se consoante o prato do dia, e vais entender que é basicamente assim que isto funciona. 

Resumindo:
JANEIRO - neve, chuva, frio
FEVEREIRO - neve, chuva, frio
MARÇO - chuva & trovoada
ABRIL - chuva & trovoada
MAIO - chuva & trovoada
JUNHO - calor (desespero pela falta de chuva)
JULHO - calor (desespero pela falta de chuva)
AGOSTO - calor (desespero pela falta de chuva)
SETEMBRO - chuva & trovoada
OUTUBRO -  chuva
NOVEMBRO - chuva, neve??
DEZEMBRO - neve, chuva, frio


----------



## fishisco (30 Jan 2014 às 16:19)

tb temos o caso do aurelio que é:

jan-dez: desespero pela falta de chuva


nao me leves a mal


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2014 às 16:22)

fishisco disse:


> tb temos o caso do aurelio que é:
> 
> jan-dez: desespero pela falta de chuva
> 
> ...





Sim, no Algarve a parte do "calor & desespero pela falta de chuva" dura 12 meses por ano. 

Desculpem o off-topic mas isto também tem que ser levado a brincar.


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2014 às 16:26)

MSantos disse:


> Estás aqui há pouco tempo mas se continuares por aqui uns anos (espero que sim pois todos são importantes  ) vais perceber que neste tópico das previsões fala-se consoante o prato do dia, e vais entender que é basicamente assim que isto funciona.
> 
> Resumindo:
> JANEIRO - neve, chuva, frio
> ...



Realmente, bem vistas as coisas, é mesmo assim que isto funciona, nós próprios andamos ao sabor da natureza, falamos daquilo que ela nos põe na mesa. Gostei desse calendário meteorológico


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2014 às 16:41)

ainda sonho um dia ver esta paisagem pintada de branco! 




http://postimage.org/app.php

vamos aguardar pelas proximas saida o aemet coloca cotas de neve bastante baixas para o litoral norte!


----------



## VitorBaia (30 Jan 2014 às 17:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois, mas por enquanto o frio em altura é pouco, para segunda feira nevar a cotas baixas, as cotas andam nos 800m segundo o GFS. Este inverno a cota de neve que tem liderado é sempre 800m/900m.



Eu já referi várias vezes que as cotas do GFS e do IPMA sofrem de inumeros erros. Nos dados do modelo GFS retirados dos soundings, perfis verticais, tefigramas ou Skew T, é como lhe quiserem chamar mas é a mesma coisa, é bastante fácil chegar a conclusões sobre isso. Eu só uso isso e vou passar a publicar na minha página essa análise no dia anteror aos eventos. Depois vemos qual o melhor metodo ao comparar com a realidade. Vamos ter muitas noites para aferir nos próximos dias. Ela vem aí. A agitação maritima é assunto importante, mas não é a minha praia. Mandem lá bitaites os especialistas do Litoral que eu quero aprender até morrer.


----------



## cactus (30 Jan 2014 às 17:05)

A Neve é também para o nosso território  uma situação de tempo extremo , tal como no verão o calor extremo também o é , e é comentado aqui . apesar de na minha zona não ser "habitueé "  no que toca á neve , também tenho interesse em aprender com os relatos e comentários aqui feitos , para mim como para grande parte dos membros do fórum , os extremos atraem-nos . Portanto neve ,  está incluída , tal como chuva ou falta dela , vento , ondulação etc , tudo tem lugar aqui . Não entendo certas indignações .


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jan 2014 às 17:29)

Aqui pelo Norte já sinto falta do "calor (desespero pela falta de chuva)". 


Tem caído muita água por estas bandas e também tem estado bastante frio. 


Segundo os modelos parece que afinal o AA tirou mais uma ou duas semanas de folga.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2014 às 18:31)

VitorBaia disse:


> Eu já referi várias vezes que as cotas do GFS e do IPMA sofrem de inumeros erros. Nos dados do modelo GFS retirados dos soundings, perfis verticais, tefigramas ou Skew T, é como lhe quiserem chamar mas é a mesma coisa, é bastante fácil chegar a conclusões sobre isso. Eu só uso isso e vou passar a publicar na minha página essa análise no dia anteror aos eventos. Depois vemos qual o melhor metodo ao comparar com a realidade. Vamos ter muitas noites para aferir nos próximos dias. Ela vem aí. A agitação maritima é assunto importante, mas não é a minha praia. Mandem lá bitaites os especialistas do Litoral que eu quero aprender até morrer.



Cá ficarei à espera amigo Vitor, a neve também é aminha praia! Já agora se puder fazer perfis verticais para Bragança e Lamego agradeço!


----------



## CptRena (30 Jan 2014 às 18:56)

Perfis Verticais para Bragança e Viseu (e outros distritos, é só navegar) 

Bragança  http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/skewt/braganca

Viseu  http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/skewt/viseu

Como interpretar:
 http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/explanation


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2014 às 21:48)

fishisco disse:


> tb temos o caso do aurelio que é:
> 
> jan-dez: desespero pela falta de chuva
> 
> ...



Loooll ... o meu nome é Aurélio, é o meu nome 

Não é de Janeiro a Dezembro mas é quase isso .... eh eh ... nem fazem ideia como isto é complicado chover por aqui .... fui mal habituado na minha infância e agora chegou a troika por estas bandas tem sido sempre a cortar ...

PS: Vá lá não sejam poupados nos "LIKES" quero ver isto cheio


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, no Algarve a parte do "calor & desespero pela falta de chuva" dura 12 meses por ano.
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic mas isto também tem que ser levado a brincar.



Podes crer a partir de Maio é o desespero pelo calor e falta de chuva, e depois a partir de Setembro é a falta de chuva ....
Mas cada vez os meses de Inverno tem sido mais secos por aqui ... nos ultimos 20 anos, acho que apenas prai uns 2 é que tivemos Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro acima da média ....
Não tenho qualquer dúvida que chove menos por aqui nos ultimos 20 anos !


----------



## Brito (30 Jan 2014 às 22:06)

boas

que acham da situação de sábado?? penso que esta la (quase) tudo para nevar a cotas acima dos 500 metros...  humidade não muito elevada, T.850 nos -3 e -4.... falta mesmo nas camadas superiores mais frio porque precipitação haverá certamente


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2014 às 22:34)

Mais uma semaninha de Inverno que vem aí. Chuva, neve em cotas médias -altas,vento,ondas grandes! O que vier por acréscimo será bem vindo!


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2014 às 22:54)

Penso que neve a cotas baixas não haverá.deverá ser a partir 700 metros, mas o Vitorbaia poderá dizer melhor....


----------



## JoCa (30 Jan 2014 às 22:58)

Assim como os países que estão habituados à neve e ao frio, o calor e o sol é algo que os fascina, aqui acontece exactamente o mesmo mas ao contrário. A neve é um fenómeno meteorológico muito raro no nosso país, principalmente no litoral e sul, que ao acontecer é sempre motivo de espanto e fascínio. Quando a neve cai,  parece um milagre dos céus. A chuva não dá a mesma imagem. 
Por incrível que pareça, a chuva dá a ilusão de ser mais fria que a neve. 
A neve acalma, talvez por ser branca e ir caindo tão leve, são dias de enorme beleza. A neve transfigura a paisagem.  Talvez venha daí o  fascínio pela neve e pelas paisagens brancas. Quanto a isso nada melhor que um inverno bem frio e chuvoso! O que também muito raramente acontece!


----------



## VitorBaia (30 Jan 2014 às 23:01)

CptRena disse:


> Perfis Verticais para Bragança e Viseu (e outros distritos, é só navegar)
> 
> Bragança  http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/skewt/braganca
> 
> ...



Nem me lembrava destes, são excelelentes também e é de hora a hora porque é o modelo WRF. Estive a ver e Bragança está muito melhor para a neve do que a Guarda, no dia 3.


----------



## Norther (30 Jan 2014 às 23:41)

Já estive ler e olhar para esses gráficos mas não é nada fácil  digamos que também sei pouco de meteorologia e o que sei aprendi por aqui, gostava de aprender sobre estes diagramas acho que sozinho não vou la


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2014 às 10:49)

joselamego disse:


> Penso que neve a cotas baixas não haverá.deverá ser a partir 700 metros, mas o Vitorbaia poderá dizer melhor....



Amanhã as cotas deverão rondar mesmo esse valor, pelo menos no interior norte:



> *AEMET:* MUY NUBOSO CON LLUVIA Y CHUBASCOS DEBILES O LOCALMENTE MODERADOS,
> Y OCASIONALMENTE ACOMPANADOS DE GRANIZO, TENDIENDO A DISMINUIR EN
> LA SEGUNDA MITAD DEL DIA. *COTA DE NIEVE DESCENDIENDO PRONTO A
> 600-700 METROS*. TEMPERATURAS MODERADO DESCENSO. VIENTO DE
> ...



São raras as vezes em que há unanimidade... mas desta vez há.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2014 às 12:00)

O ECM está muito mais simpático no médio prazo do que o GFS que coloca o AA em cima de nós, no dia 8 de Fevereiro enquanto o ECM mostra uma corrente de Oeste e uma depressão perto dos Açores com 970 hpa, mesmo os ensembles seguem essa tendência. Mesmo para 2ª feira o ECM coloca mais precipitação do que o GFS. 

http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS/html/new_acz5.html, o GFS é apenas o 4º modelo anda a falhar bastante.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2014 às 14:30)

Amanha parece mais ou menos definido que a cota rondará 600\700m, podendo (espero eu ) descer até aos 400\500 m durante a tarde devido à baixa humidade. Agora para segunda, pode ser uma situação de neve fantástica pelo menos a cotas médias. Muita precipitação prevista com muito frio


----------



## MicaMito (31 Jan 2014 às 17:06)

Pareçe que os dias de Quarta e Quinta-feira vão ser asperos no que toca ao mau tempo com muito vento e chuva! pergunto ao entendidos se haverá alguma hipotese de a situação melhorar? com tanta chuva e os terrenos tão alagados o vento vai fazer estragos com as arvores!


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2014 às 18:00)

MicaMito disse:


> Pareçe que os dias de Quarta e Quinta-feira vão ser asperos no que toca ao mau tempo com muito vento e chuva! pergunto ao entendidos se haverá alguma hipotese de a situação melhorar? com tanta chuva e os terrenos tão alagados o vento vai fazer estragos com as arvores!



As previsões a mais de 72 horas já começam a ter uma fiabilidade que vai por água abaixo de carta para carta de uma forma muito significativa. 

A situação de que fala ainda irá certamente alterar-se, tanto pode ser para amenizar como para piorar, portanto a melhor coisa a fazer é continuar a seguir os modelos frequentemente porque não se esqueça que são 4 actualizações por dia, que podem variar muito, e só mais ou menos a 2 ou 3 dias do evento é que se começam a ter certezas de intensidade e localização do mesmo, bem como outros detalhes.

Por agora não passa de uma tendência.


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

AO negativa e NAO positiva obriga a ter cautela... pode evaporar-se tudo.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2014 às 19:43)

Analisando o GFS, parece que 2ª, 4ª e 6ª feira teremos situação muito típica de inverno, com frio, chuva e vento, sendo também "a cereja em cima do bolo" o ar frio que acompanhará estas depressões que nos afectarao durante a próxima semana - nas cotas médias e cotas altas deverá cair muita neve, com bons acumulados.

A depressao de 6ª feira, a confirmar-se, passará mesmo a norte da Galiza, com gradiente de pressao passível de provocar temporal.
Pelas 00h ainda nao estará formada (1004 hPa) e pelas 12h já terá no seu centro 978 hPa a noroeste da Corunha. Com uma descida de 26 hPa em 12h, teremos assim uma ciclogénese explosiva.

Esperemos que estas depressões baixem um pouco de forma a levarem mais chuva para o sul. Bem necessitam...


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2014 às 19:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Analisando o GFS, parece que 2ª, 4ª e 6ª feira teremos situação muito típica de inverno, com frio, chuva e vento, sendo também "a cereja em cima do bolo" o ar frio que acompanhará estas depressões que nos afectarao durante a próxima semana - nas cotas médias e cotas altas deverá cair muita neve, com bons acumulados.
> 
> A depressao de 6ª feira, a confirmar-se, passará mesmo a norte da Galiza, com gradiente de pressao passível de provocar temporal.
> Pelas 00h ainda nao estará formada (1004 hPa) e pelas 12h já terá no seu centro 978 hPa a noroeste da Corunha. Com uma descida de 26 hPa em 12h, teremos assim uma ciclogénese explosiva.
> ...





Não há é forma de entrar ar mais frio para dar neve a cotas baixas. Ainda para mais se se mete aí o Anti-ciclone é que as pequenas possibilidades vão por água abaixo. Mas é melhor aguardar...


----------



## cova beira (31 Jan 2014 às 20:54)

alguem que dê uma ajuda com os perfis verticais para segunda de madrugada, há já alguns ensembles a colocar neve no interior.


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2014 às 21:54)

cova beira disse:


> alguem que dê uma ajuda com os perfis verticais para segunda de madrugada, há já alguns ensembles a colocar neve no interior.



http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php

Para previsão segundo o GFS.

http://www.wetter3.de/vertikal.html

Também segundo o GFS, peril térmico+vento int/dir, velocidades verticais, humidade e estabilidade do perfil segundo os gradientes de theta-e.
Mas apenas para o corte aos 40ºN ( Portugal está entre 6 e 9ºW).


----------



## cova beira (31 Jan 2014 às 21:59)

nova run gfs temp superficie


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jan 2014 às 22:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Analisando o GFS, parece que 2ª, 4ª e 6ª feira teremos situação muito típica de inverno, com frio, chuva e vento, sendo também "a cereja em cima do bolo" o ar frio que acompanhará estas depressões que nos afectarao durante a próxima semana - nas cotas médias e cotas altas deverá cair muita neve, com bons acumulados.
> 
> A depressao de 6ª feira, a confirmar-se, passará mesmo a norte da Galiza, com gradiente de pressao passível de provocar temporal.
> Pelas 00h ainda nao estará formada (1004 hPa) e pelas 12h já terá no seu centro 978 hPa a noroeste da Corunha. Com uma descida de 26 hPa em 12h, teremos assim uma ciclogénese explosiva.
> ...



Não me parece que tenhamos essa sorte no entanto a actual previsão ainda pode alterar um pouco e termos  a precipitação a baixar mais  em latitude. Actualmente  a precipitação  prevista para as regiões mais a sul é muito residual.

Este tem sido mais ou menos o padrão desde a pausa geral de Novembro e que levou a um final de Outono activo e até agora também o Inverno nas regiões Norte e Centro. Claramente não nos favorece. Como aqui já foi dito por um membro "Algarvio", também  eu aposto num Fevereiro parecido ao mês de Janeiro com um/dois episódios de mais precipitação motivados pela descida em latitude de uma ou outra perturbação. Isto de acordo com o que se perspectiva de momento nos modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Jan 2014 às 22:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Não me parece que tenhamos essa sorte no entanto a actual previsão ainda pode alterar um pouco e termos  a precipitação a baixar mais  em latitude. Actualmente  a precipitação  prevista para as regiões mais a sul é muito residual.
> 
> Este tem sido mais ou menos o padrão desde a pausa geral de Novembro e que levou a um final de Outono activo e até agora também o Inverno nas regiões Norte e Centro. Claramente não nos favorece. Como aqui já foi dito por um membro "Algarvio", também  eu aposto num Fevereiro parecido ao mês de Janeiro com um/dois episódios de mais precipitação motivados pela descida em latitude de uma ou outra perturbação. Isto de acordo com o que se perspectiva de momento nos modelos.



Esse membro fui eu, e por duas razões, raramente o Inverno em especial no que toca a janeiro e Fevereiro faz mudanças de padrão repentinas, e portanto se Janeiro foi chuvoso a norte provavelmente fevereiro seguiria o mesmo padrão.
Por outro lado, o padrão dominante de zonal em latitudes mais elevadas que favorecem de longe mais a norte e centro.
Com os dados actuais das 12h arrisco dizer que difilmente chover algo diferente de chuva fraca a sul do tejo, enquanto a Norte e em especial o Minho e o Douro que têm uma falta de água que é uma coisa doida vão ser 3/4 dias com muita chuva prevista.

Aqui a sul ainda pode ser que mude e alguma depressão cave mais mas neste momento não é provável.

Tinha a ideia que Março pudesse ser mais animado para aqui, mas começo a ter as minhas dúvidas.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (31 Jan 2014 às 22:42)

cova beira disse:


> alguem que dê uma ajuda com os perfis verticais para segunda de madrugada, há já alguns ensembles a colocar neve no interior.



http://www.surf-forecast.com/weather_maps/Portugal?over=pressure_arrows&type=wind
Estes mapas são interessantes, não têm a ver com neve , mas sim com vento e mar


----------



## MicaMito (31 Jan 2014 às 22:45)

os mais entendido podem-me dizer se o vento a 850m tem alguma influencia ao nivel do solo?


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jan 2014 às 23:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Esse membro fui eu, e por duas razões, raramente o Inverno em especial no que toca a janeiro e Fevereiro faz mudanças de padrão repentinas, e portanto se Janeiro foi chuvoso a norte provavelmente fevereiro seguiria o mesmo padrão.
> Por outro lado, o padrão dominante de zonal em latitudes mais elevadas que favorecem de longe mais a norte e centro.
> Com os dados actuais das 12h arrisco dizer que difilmente chover algo diferente de chuva fraca a sul do tejo, enquanto a Norte e em especial o Minho e o Douro que têm uma falta de água que é uma coisa doida vão ser 3/4 dias com muita chuva prevista.
> 
> ...



Corecto Na altura os modelos mostravam algo mais optimista aqui para estes lados e tu defendes-te logo essa tese. Agora também me parece ser a mais correcta. Parece que aqui para estes lados não há milagres!
Não sei porque não espero um mês de Março do género do ano passado, talvez algo mais repartido pelos 3 meses Março/Abril/Maio mas da seca parece que já não nos livramos.


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2014 às 23:13)

MicaMito disse:


> os mais entendido podem-me dizer se o vento a 850m tem alguma influencia ao nivel do solo?



Vento a 850hPa em média será vento a +/-1450m. É uma aproximação porque a essa altitude há menos influência de obstáculos naturais como as cadeias montanhosas. À superfície há zonas abrigadas e desabrigadas, reforço e atenuação de vento.


----------



## MicaMito (31 Jan 2014 às 23:17)

Agreste disse:


> Vento a 850hPa em média será vento a +/-1450m. É uma aproximação porque a essa altitude há menos influência de obstáculos naturais como as cadeias montanhosas. À superfície há zonas abrigadas e desabrigadas, reforço e atenuação de vento.



então nos modelos temos a v10m que é a velocidade a 10 metros o que é que inflência o apareçimento das rajadas?peço desculpa por ocupar este topico com estas questões mas não sei onde as fazer!


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

MicaMito disse:


> os mais entendido podem-me dizer se o vento a 850m tem alguma influencia ao nivel do solo?



Os ventos ao nível 850 não teem impacto directo na superfície em situações de estabilidade, em que podemos conceber a atmosfera como estratificada...nesse caso o fluxo a que cada camada flui não influencia directamente as outras camadas ( salvo talvez nas interfaces onde se gera alguma turbulência).

No entanto, quando há instabilidade, os movimentos verticais fazem com que e crie grande turbulência na vertical, se o fluxo em altura for forte este pode, por meio dessa turbulência, ser projectado até á superfície.

Por outro lado, a diferença de velocidade e direcção do vento nas varias camadas da atmosfera podem ter efeitos nos processos convectivos...o ar que sobe, ou desce, pode ser moldado ( torcido) ou sofrer deformações ao interagir com as diferentes circulações em altura, levando ao desenvolvimento de estruturas convectivas rotativas ( supercelulas) ou estruturas em que o ar descendente é projectado para a frente gerando gust fronts...etc

Espero que em geral a explicação tenha sido +- compreensível e decente


----------

